# ROFR Thread July to Sept 2018 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*
*
Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3615204/

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads: 

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty tool in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week *


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:
*
DisneynBison---$105-$18421-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 6/18, passed 7/5

TotallyMinnie83---$107-$18772-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/20, passed 7/6

Frederic Civish---$110-$25470-225-AKV-Mar-0/17, 206/18, 225/19- sent 6/28, passed 7/11

ericar---$110-$19481-160-AKV-Dec-35/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/27, passed 7/12

vrajewski---$117-$12886-100-AKV-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/26, passed 7/12

PrincessDuck---$105-$18617-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/22, passed 7/12

thumper729---$115-$12631-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/25, passed 7/13

NewYorkMom---$105-$24120-210-AKV-Jun-62/17, 210/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 6/12, passed 7/6

Dan1---$111-$20018-170-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 173/18, 170/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29, passed 7/17

gkrykewy---$111-$14300-120-AKV-Aug-0/17, 92/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 7/4, passed 7/18

BagsPacked---$101-$22602-210-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 115/19, 210/20-Delayed Closing- sent 7/13, passed 8/13

ach222---$105-$24584-220-AKV-Jun-0/17, 124/18, 220/19, 220/20-international seller- sent 7/19, passed 8/13

Lyz_A_---$100-$16400-150-AKV-Sep-150/17, 200/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 7/16, passed 8/13

Frederic Civish---$111-$29580-260-AKV-Sep-0/17, 213/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller Pays MF'18- sent 7/20, passed 8/14

Savanna---$104-$16400-160-AKV-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/25, passed 8/14

NHLFAN---$112.5-$14820-120-AKV-Dec-6/17, 240/18, 120/19- sent 7/17, passed 8/14

Matty B13---$139-$7733-50-AKV-Mar-50/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 8/9, passed 8/22

larry47591---$114-$12369-100-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 170/19, 100/20- sent 8/13, passed 9/4

CmdrThor---$110-$25169-210-AKV-Feb-0/17, 210/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 8/17, passed 9/5

6bowmans---$113-$28160-230-AKV-Mar-0/17, 225/18, 230/19, 230/20- sent 7/31, passed 8/21

OriginalTalula---$110-$28185-250-AKV-Oct-0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 8/21, passed 9/17

MandJ---$115-$20280-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/28, passed 9/17

Aussie84---$109-$19245-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 220/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/30, passed 9/18

DisJim---$109-$23703-210-AKV-Mar-0/17, 2/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 8/20, passed 9/19

*AUL:*

SCion01---$102-$18391-160-AUL-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/27, passed 7/11

Justme0729---$115-$14037-110-AUL-Feb-0/17, 95/18, 110/19, 110/20-SUBSIDIZED- sent 7/2, passed 7/20

Eaglesrest---$105-$10500-100-AUL-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20-Subsidised- sent 7/5, passed 7/23

Loveallthingsmouse---$85-$16251-160-AUL-Jun-20/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/26, passed 8/14

Zawisza---$109-$12600-100-AUL-Dec-100/17, 100/18, 100/19-Only paid for 2018 points- sent 7/20, passed 8/14



*BCV:*

JV63---$129-$35216-260-BCV-Mar-0/17, 300/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/27, passed 7/13

DisneyKLN---$135-$27780-200-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 200/19- sent 7/5, passed 7/18

Javin927---$130-$18477-130-BCV-Jun-0/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 7/18, passed 8/13

ray3127---$130-$22730-170-BCV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19- sent 8/1, passed 8/21

luckymommyx2---$130-$20272-150-BCV-Dec-0/17, 150/18, 150/19-Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 8/9, passed 8/23

BestAunt---$130-$20277-150-BCV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/3, passed 8/22

kaufeegurl---$129-$29244-221-BCV-Aug-0/17, 178/18, 221/19, 221/20-Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 8/8, passed 8/23

ray3127---$132.5-$27244-200-BCV-Dec-0/17, 192/18, 200/19-seller pays MF '18- sent 8/25, passed 9/17


*BLT:*

ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21, passed 7/6

ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21, passed 7/6

dad_at_blt---$140-$24622-165-BLT-Feb-0/17, 148/18, 165/19, 165/20- sent 6/18, passed 7/6

BlueRibbon---$147-$19370-125-BLT-Dec-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 6/28, passed 7/12

kmc8826---$138-$23727-160-BLT-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/28, passed 7/18

AmandaK---$130-$17721-125-BLT-Jun-0/17, 125/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 7/13, passed 8/1

Dfelt1---$147-$19700-125-BLT-Sep-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 7/12, passed 8/13

KTsound---$142-$24297-160-BLT-Aug-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 7/19, passed 8/14

JoeD07---$143-$15579-100-BLT-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 100/19- sent 7/18, passed 8/14

misspelledone---$145-$15247-100-BLT-Aug-100/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 7/27, passed 8/13

Mumof4mice---$125-$20200-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-broker rebate $1500- sent 7/20, passed 8/21

trb13053---$135-$23230-160-BLT-Feb-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/7, passed 8/22

Dustifer---$132-$35265-250-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20- sent 8/8, passed 8/22

flyinghawaiian---$130-$33559-250-BLT-Dec-0/17, 48/18, 250/19- sent 7/31, passed 8/21

osera1---$133-$34035-250-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 7/24, passed 8/14

osera1---$132-$38266-270-BLT-Feb-0/17, 27/18, 540/19, 270/20- sent 7/25, passed 8/14

Rick195275---$134.5-$22714-160-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 247/19, 160/20- sent 8/7, passed 9/2

bama314---$137-$22550-160-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/23, passed 9/17

tbfkc---$139-$18079-125-BLT-Oct-0/17, 7/18, 125/19- sent 8/22, passed 9/17


*BWV:

*
TexasChick123 (seller)---$113-$23410-200-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 7/11, passed 8/1

intertile---$118-$18404-150-BWV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 84/18, 150/19- sent 7/18, passed 8/13

flyersud99---$115-$18785-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 135/18, 150/19- sent 7/24, passed 8/14

MrsNotes---$120-$19742-150-BWV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 235/18, 150/19- sent 7/17, passed 8/14

SmokeyMouse---$123-$33107-250-BWV-Aug-0/17, 406/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 8/1, passed 8/21

cwilstl---$115-$22094-175-BWV-Feb-0/17, 15/18, 350/19, 175/20- sent 7/30, passed 8/21

Preds---$121-$19717-150-BWV-Aug-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/9, passed 8/23

Shadyluv---$125-$19408-150-BWV-Sep-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/13, passed 9/4

rundisney79---$114-$33960-290-BWV-Sep-0/17, 290/18, 290/19, 290/20-Seller Pays MF 18- sent 8/15, passed 9/5


*HH:*

ericamerica---$78-$9102-100-HH-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 128/18, 100/19- sent 6/20, passed 7/11

Renée H---$62-$12450-170-HH-Aug-170/17, 340/18, 170/19- sent 6/25, passed 7/11

*OKW:*


patclairesmom---$97-$16113-150-OKW-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 7/19, passed 8/13

Scat5 (Seller)---$100-$3625-32-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 32/20-seller paying 19 MF- sent 7/20, passed 8/14

Scat5 (Seller)---$94-$7807-78-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 78/20-seller paying 19 MF- sent 7/24, passed 8/14

Scat5 (Seller)---$84-$13075-150-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20-seller paying 19 MF- sent 7/25, passed 8/14

Deirdref1963---$130-$3767-25-OKW-Mar-0/17, 15/18, 25/19- sent 8/23, passed 9/17

*
OKW EXTENDED:*

Eric R.---$99-$24750-250-OKW(E)-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 250/19-Seller Pays Closing- sent 7/9, passed 7/27
*
PVB:*

DVC Fanatic---$145-$31133-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/26, passed 7/12

phatscott25---$150-$16165-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 110/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/20, passed 7/23

DVC2018---$145-$15825-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 161/18, 100/19- sent 7/10, passed 7/27

kimmy85---$159-$8215-50-PVB-Feb-18/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 7/25, passed 8/14

shairpdrh---$148-$25482-160-PVB-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 8/8, passed 8/22

scottalex---$161-$16100-100-PVB-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20-seller pays closing- sent 8/14, passed 9/4
*
SSR:*

PsycProfPlum---$100-$13563-130-SSR-Aug-46/17, 84/18, 130/19-seller pays 2018 due- sent 6/21, passed 7/5

Making Moore Memories---$99-$21172-200-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 200/19- sent 6/19, passed 7/6

Bing Showei---$93-$17859-175-SSR-Mar-0/17, 175/18, 175/19- sent 6/13, passed 7/2

Eaglesrest---$97-$12853-120-SSR-Mar-0/17, 203/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 6/27, passed 7/12

rex420---$99-$18712-175-SSR-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 142/18, 175/19- sent 6/28, passed 7/13

docwillie---$91-$18785-200-SSR-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 200/19- sent 6/29, passed 7/17

Catniprules---$105-$18243-160-SSR-Feb-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/4, passed 7/18

Craig Williams---$93-$17480-180-SSR-Aug-0/17, 185/18, 180/19- sent 7/10, passed 7/30

Bro0kemarie---$99-$15253-140-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 169/18, 140/19- sent 7/12, passed 8/1

Carlymouse---$100-$30785-300-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 7/20, passed 8/13

Preacherroe---$98-$31938-300-SSR-Aug-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 7/24, passed 8/14

KTsound---$99-$18503-181-SSR-Aug-0/17, 5/18, 181/19- sent 7/19, passed 8/14

silva086---$97-$17158-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 183/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/2, passed 8/21

suzgm84---$100-$3780-30-SSR-Dec-0/17, 30/18, 30/19-$195 Fidelity Admin Fee incl in total- sent 8/9, passed 8/23

JGINPL---$103-$10795-100-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/15, passed 9/4

LaneOT---$100-$10747-100-SSR-Aug-0/17, 43/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/13, passed 9/4

intertile(seller)---$103-$23364-220-SSR-Oct-0/17, 140/18, 220/19- sent 8/27, passed 9/17

4Tangled---$99-$29107-270-SSR-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 270/19, 270/20-Delayed close- sent 8/24, passed 9/28


*VGC:*

DisneyNut77---$155-$25510-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 16/19, 160/20-Delayed Closing- sent 8/20, passed 9/5

RX8---$155-$25780-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 13/18, 10/19, 160/20-Seller credit '19 MF- sent 8/15, passed 9/5

*VGF:*

NickBCV---$180-$11295-60-VGF-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 97/19, 60/20- sent 6/21, passed 7/12

docwillie---$155-$20800-130-VGF-Jun-0/17, 130/18, 0/19, 130/20- sent 6/29, passed 7/18

twinsouvenirs---$155-$26128-160-VGF-Aug-0/17, 117/18, 160/19, 160/20-close after 8/12- sent 7/2, passed 7/18

hlhlaw07---$148-$16150-110-VGF-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19-Seller credit ‘19 MF- sent 7/11, passed 8/1

NickBCV---$150-$19706-125-VGF-Apr-0/17, 156/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 7/25, passed 8/14

Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27, passed 8/14

Networth---$172-$30240-170-VGF-Dec-0/17, 293/18, 170/19-Seller Pays Closing- sent 8/7, passed 8/22

Beesknees6---$150-$26250-170-VGF-Feb-0/17, 268/18, 170/19, 170/20-Seller pays MF ‘18- sent 8/11, passed 9/4


*WL/ BRV:*

sunnygirl8503---$95-$10126-100-BRV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/22, passed 7/6

aokeefe---$96-$16127-150-BRV@WL-Dec-150/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 7/2, passed 7/18

Lynj---$104-$5778-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20-Delayed closing- sent 7/16, passed 8/11

Just.Dan---$106-$15985-156-BRV@WL-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 3/19, 156/20-Seller pays MF ‘19- sent 7/25, passed 8/14

Gamomof2---$95-$19670-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/17, 51/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 8/22, passed 9/17



*WL/ CCV:
*
Timmy-4boyfam---$135-$24975-185-CCV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 18/18, 185/19-Seller pays CC- sent 7/2, passed 7/18

DisneyNut77---$145-$16485-110-CCV@WL-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 208/19, 30/20- sent 8/13, passed 9/4
*

VB:*


Sleighbelle---$57-$29250-500-VB-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 500/20-Seller paying $500- sent 7/24, passed 8/14


*WAITING 


AKV:*


mixmastertoy---$51.11-$9399-150-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 180/20-EBAY- sent 8/1

mixmastertoy---$82.75-$13800-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 160/17, 160/18, 160/19-EBAY- sent 8/1

Aussie84---$104-$17284-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 41/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/1

Njdizfreak417---$125-$6675-50-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 50/19- sent 8/31

DDuck4Life---$106-$21815-200-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 200/19- sent 9/10

Preds---$116-$13270-110-AKV-Aug-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 9/10

LaneOT---$121-$6249-50-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 12/19, 50/20- sent 9/18

aoconnor (seller)---$134-$7583-50-AKV-Dec-0/17, 55/18, 50/19- sent 9/19

Apirateslifeforme2---$110-$14323-125-AKV-Oct-0/17, 125/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 9/26

Disneyaholics---$108-$19085-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 9/27

Tabologist---$116-$11,600-100-AKV-Dec-0/18, 100/19, 100/20 - sent 9/13



*AUL:*


Twoj---$102-$28725-275-AUL-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 275/20-Subsidized- sent 7/31

JackArchie---$88-$16260-160-AUL-Jun-0/17, 246/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 9/11

Macbookpro1987---$90-$11800-110-AUL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 110/19- sent 9/20
*
BCV:*


*
BLT:*


ChrisWG---$136-$14888-100-BLT-Mar-0/17, 195/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/22

bgdude---$143-$30675-210-BLT-Feb-0/17, 420/18, 420/19, 210/20- sent 8/31
*
BWV:*

Making Moore Memories---$140-$14525-100-BWV-Oct-0/17, 168/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays '18 fees- sent 9/17

*
HH:*


*
OKW:*


DisneyBarretts---$90-$7000-70-OKW-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 70/19- sent 7/31

Cmouser---$96-$14880-150-OKW-Apr-0/17, 70/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 9/9

Bbguy5---$90-$14000-150-OKW-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 150/19- sent 9/17



*
OKW EXTENDED:*




*PVB:*


Di$neyCPA---$139-$21600-150-PVB-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/8

Breezysmom---$145-$22350-150-PVB-Apr-0/17, 155/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/25


*SSR:*




Reneedisnerd---$105-$22782-200-SSR-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/15

Laney&Emma---$100-$21777-200-SSR-Aug-285/18, 200/19- sent 6/13

mixmastertoy---$58-$9100-150-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20-EBAY- sent 8/1

DisneyKLN---$95-$25323-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 117/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 9/4

Ykon---$98-$15403-150-SSR-Apr- 77/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 9/28

Jkramer79---$97-$11625-110-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 9/25


*
VGC:*




*VGF:*


Bgdude---$169-$17586-100-VGF-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 123/19, 100/20- sent 9/7

Bgdude---$189-$10232-50-VGF-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 50/20- sent 9/7

KCdisneyfan---$192-$11383-55-VGF-Jun-0/17, 55/18, 55/19, 55/20- sent 9/5

bgdude---$169-$16463-90-VGF-Feb-83/17, 90/18, 90/19- sent 9/10

3cuteboys---$165-$17055-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays MF’18- sent 9/18



*
WL/ BRV:*



James Ward---$112-$6035-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 9/7



*WL/ CCV:*


Abby Hill---$140-$30305-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/17, 340/18, 200/19- sent 9/27
*

VB:*




*
TAKEN 



AKV:*

Frederic Civish---$108-$27750-250-AKV-Feb-93/17, 250/18, 250/19, 250/20-Seller pays Closing- sent 6/28, taken 7/10

Mumof4mice---$101-$35350-350-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 397/18, 350/19-Seller pays 2018 MF and CC- sent 7/13, taken 8/13

OriginalTalula---$110-$27085-240-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 240/19- sent 7/23, taken 8/20

smithjohn57---$105-$25000-220-AKV-Feb-0/17, 200/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 8/3, taken 8/31

DDuck4Life---$102-$22048-200-AKV-Dec-46/17, 164/18, 200/19- sent 7/16, taken 9/4

Aussie84---$104-$17284-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 41/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/1, taken 8/25

*AUL:


BCV:*



*
BLT:*


Jerry5788---$115-$26690-220-BLT-Feb-0/17, 293/18, 220/19-Seller pays 2018 due- sent 6/18, taken 7/11

*BWV:*


*
HH:*

Timmy-4boyfam---$61-$17310-270-HH-Dec-40/17, 105/18, 270/19-Seller pays closing- sent 7/9, taken 7/30

ilovebassets---$67-$24070-350-HH-Aug-0/17, 13/18, 350/19- sent 7/13, taken 8/14
*
OKW:*

Thelionqueen---$93-$10200-100-OKW-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 37/19, 100/20- sent 7/15, taken 8/15

Cmouser---$92-$14574-150-OKW-Apr-0/17, 15/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/3, taken 8/31

Bbguy5---$85-$10900-120-OKW-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 8/15, taken 9/6

*
OKW EXTENDED:*


DisneyBarretts---$85-$5800-60-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 60/19- sent 7/6, taken 7/26

*PVB:*



*
SSR:*


Preacherroe---$85-$26210-300-SSR-Jun-0/17, 144/18, 171/19, 300/20- sent 6/22, taken 7/18

Eric R---$90-$23310-250-SSR-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 86/18, 250/19- sent 6/28, taken 7/17

silva086---$90-$16046-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/11, taken 7/31

Gamomof2---$95-$20000-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 17/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 7/26, taken 8/20

bgdude---$96-$15025-150-SSR-Feb-9/17, 268/18, 159/19- sent 8/8, taken 9/4

pixie0117---$93-$13720-140-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 149/19, 140/20- sent 8/20, taken 9/17

4Tangled---$95-$24459-243-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 104/19, 243/20-Delayed close- sent 7/24, taken 8/24


*VGC:



VGF:*


*
WL/ BRV:*



*WL/ CCV:



VB:*


----------



## ScubaCat

Maybe "*July* to September"??


----------



## edgeney

I'm surprised as to how quickly AKV is going up. Maybe because that's all I've been watching, but could it be attributed to Pandora or something else?


----------



## motherof5

edgeney said:


> I'm surprised as to how quickly AKV is going up. Maybe because that's all I've been watching, but could it be attributed to Pandora or something else?


At least people are finally starting to pass ROFR since the end of June, for a while Disney was buying them all back.


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> Maybe "*July* to September"??


I love those Jungle Juice Mimosas. All fixed, thanks


----------



## Bing Showei

pangyal said:


> I love those Jungle Juice Mimosas. All fixed, thanks


June was a horrible ROFR month for a lot of people. Offering to redo it wasn’t a bad idea.

[puts on Cher]


----------



## Drewferin

I agree AKV has gone up alot. We bought a couple months ago and I've noticed a $7 to 10 increase in the average closing price paid. Makes me glad we bought instead of watch for awhile.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> I love those Jungle Juice Mimosas. All fixed, thanks



I'll get to work on a thread title generator tool ASAP. (*must own at least 35000 DVC points to access).


----------



## pangyal

Bing Showei said:


> June was a horrible ROFR month for a lot of people. Offering to redo it wasn’t a bad idea.
> 
> [puts on Cher]


SO good.


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> I'll get to work on a thread title generator tool ASAP. (*must own at least 35000 DVC points to access).


I’m out then . But I’m okay with being replaced by a bot of some kind, it’s inevitable anyway at some point overall...


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> I’m out then . But I’m okay with being replaced by a bot of some kind, it’s inevitable anyway at some point overall...



Sorry, I'll lower it to 34,500. I forgot you sold BCV (some people are a little crazy... )


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> Sorry, I'll lower it to 34,500. I forgot you sold BCV (some people are a little crazy... )


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Alright July let’s see if you can be better than the previous few and bring me a pass.   Today would be good with me .


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Reneedisnerd said:


> Alright July let’s see if you can be better than the previous few and bring me a pass.   Today would be good with me .


 I'm rooting for you, along with probably everyone else on this board!!


----------



## kmc8826

kmc8826---$138-$23723-160-BLT-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 7/1

Hopefully they don't decide to start taking BLT.  This is my first try.


----------



## Jerry5788

Hopefully someone bought it on this board but their was a CCV for $135 sold - would be curious if it passed ROFR


----------



## aokeefe

aokeefe---$96-$16127-150-BRV@WL-Dec-150/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 7/2


Seller hasn't used her points in awhile. 2017 points are 2016 points banked and will expire 11/30/18. Hoping there is some miracle everything runs smoothly and if we pass ROFR,  we can use the points to send my parents to Vero Beach in October or November.


----------



## ScubaCat

aokeefe said:


> aokeefe---$96-$16127-150-BRV@WL-Dec-150/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 7/2
> 
> 
> Seller hasn't used her points in awhile. 2017 points are 2016 points banked and will expire 11/30/18. Hoping there is some miracle everything runs smoothly and if we pass ROFR,  we can use the points to send my parents to Vero Beach in October or November.



Two other options if that doesn't work out:

List them for a reduced rate with David's as a "last minute special".  (http://www.dvcrequest.com/dvc-members.asp#LMS)
Trace them into RCI.  You then have 2 years to book and stay somewhere in RCI.


----------



## aokeefe

ScubaCat said:


> Two other options if that doesn't work out:
> 
> List them for a reduced rate with David's as a "last minute special".  (http://www.dvcrequest.com/dvc-members.asp#LMS)
> Trace them into RCI.  You then have 2 years to book and stay somewhere in RCI.


Thank you!!!! I had thought about listing them and looked into RCI briefly- but didn't know about the 2 years to book. That definitely could be an option.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

twinsouvenirs---$155-$26128-160-VGF-Aug-0/17, 117/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/2

Can’t close till 8/12


----------



## Timmy-4boyfam

Jerry5788 said:


> Hopefully someone bought it on this board but their was a CCV for $135 sold - would be curious if it passed ROFR




I submitted this one yesterday.  It was originally listed at $145 but was adjusted to 135 after I made the offer

Timmy-4boyfam---$135-$24975-185-CCV@WL-Dec-0/17, 18/18, 185/19-seller pays closing & MF '18- sent 7/2


----------



## Jerry5788

Timmy-4boyfam said:


> I submitted this one yesterday.  It was originally listed at $145 but was adjusted to 135 after I made the offer
> 
> Timmy-4boyfam---$135-$24975-185-CCV@WL-Dec-0/17, 18/18, 185/19-seller pays closing & MF '18- sent 7/2



Nice I was looking at the same contract a week or two ago and got them quite low but we were still like $2 per point off on an agreeable price. Hope it passes!


----------



## JV63

Quick question since we haven't had any points to make a reservation yet so don't know how the whole DVC dashboard works. The contract we're waiting on now has 40 banked points and 260 current UY points. When making a reservation does the system automatically use the banked points first and then the current UY for the remainder needed?

Thanks


----------



## Jerry5788

JV63 said:


> Quick question since we haven't had any points to make a reservation yet so don't know how the whole DVC dashboard works. The contract we're waiting on now has 40 banked points and 260 current UY points. When making a reservation does the system automatically use the banked points first and then the current UY for the remainder needed?
> 
> Thanks



Yes


----------



## motherof5

Drewferin said:


> I agree AKV has gone up alot. We bought a couple months ago and I've noticed a $7 to 10 increase in the average closing price paid. Makes me glad we bought instead of watch for awhile.


I agree.  I bought AKL in March at $100pp with 2017 & 2018 points.  Now those don't seem to pass


----------



## motherof5

Jerry5788 said:


> Yes


yes


----------



## Gryhndmom

kmc8826 said:


> kmc8826---$138-$23723-160-BLT-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 7/1
> 
> Hopefully they don't decide to start taking BLT.  This is my first try.



Best of luck and hope you join the BLT family soon!


----------



## motherof5

twinsouvenirs said:


> twinsouvenirs---$155-$26128-160-VGF-Aug-0/17, 117/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/2
> 
> Can’t close till 8/12


Good luck.


----------



## motherof5

Gryhndmom said:


> Best of luck and hope you join the BLT family soon!


Good Luck.  I haven't ever been to that resort on a waitlist for my next vacation.  Heard it's beautiful!


----------



## motherof5

Jerry5788 said:


> Nice I was looking at the same contract a week or two ago and got them quite low but we were still like $2 per point off on an agreeable price. Hope it passes!


Looks like a good deal especially with seller paying closing costs.


----------



## motherof5

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> *
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> *
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> VB:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> TotallyMinnie83---$107-$18772-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/20
> 
> PrincessDuck---$105-$18617-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/22
> 
> vrajewski---$117-$11700-100-AKL-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/26
> 
> DisneynBison---$105-$18421-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 6/18
> 
> thumper729---$115-$12631-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/25
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> *
> BCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> JV63---$129-$35216-260-BCV-Mar-0/17, 300/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/27
> 
> Dan1---$111-$20018-170-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 173/18, 170/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29
> *
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> dad_at_blt---$140-$24622-165-BLT-Feb-0/17, 148/18, 165/19, 165/20- sent 6/18
> 
> ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21
> 
> ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21
> 
> *
> BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> HH:*
> 
> Renée H---$62-$12450-170-HH-Aug-170/16, 170/17, 170/18, 170/19- sent 6/15
> 
> ericamerica---$78-$9102-100-HH-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 128/18, 100/19- sent 6/20
> 
> *
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> phatscott25---$150-$16165-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 110/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/20
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reneedisnerd---$105-$22782-200-SSR-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/15
> 
> Laney&Emma---$100-$21777-200-SSR-Aug-285/18, 200/19- sent 6/13
> 
> Making Moore Memories---$99-$21172-200-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 200/19- sent 6/19
> 
> PsycProfPlum---$100-$13563-130-SSR-Aug-46/17, 84/18, 130/19-seller pays 2018 due- sent 6/21
> 
> Preacherroe---$85-$26210-300-SSR-Jun-0/17, 144/18, 171/19, 300/20- sent 6/22
> 
> eaglesrest---$97-$12853-120-SSR-Mar-0/17, 203/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 6/27
> 
> *
> VGC:*
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> NickBCV---$180-$11295-60-VGF-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 97/19, 60/20- sent 6/21
> 
> *
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> sunnygirl8503---$95-$10126-100-BRV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/22
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> VB:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> BCV:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> *
> HH:*
> 
> 
> *
> OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> SSR:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> 
> *
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


I'm interested to see the ones sent end of June if they pass.  Hoping everyone good luck.


----------



## Jerry5788

motherof5 said:


> Looks like a good deal especially with seller paying closing costs.



Yeah hoping it passes!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

motherof5 said:


> I'm interested to see the ones sent end of June if they pass.  Hoping everyone good luck.


I hope the ROFR group had a wonderful vacation (or at least day off) and come back in a great mood and pass everyone still waiting.


----------



## Timmy-4boyfam

motherof5 said:


> Looks like a good deal especially with seller paying closing costs.




I wanted to wait until prices came down to about $130 to add but figured I’d give it a try with them paying closing and MFs. I need the  extra points and we already own at CCV with same use year. My last two SSR attempts didn’t make it through ROFR so 3rd times a charm.....


----------



## motherof5

Timmy-4boyfam said:


> I wanted to wait until prices came down to about $130 to add but figured I’d give it a try with them paying closing and MFs. I need the  extra points and we already own at CCV with same use year. My last two SSR attempts didn’t make it through ROFR so 3rd times a charm.....


Positive thoughts.  This is the one!


----------



## motherof5

Reneedisnerd said:


> I hope the ROFR group had a wonderful vacation (or at least day off) and come back in a great mood and pass everyone still waiting.


I agree!


----------



## CatNipRules

Catniprules---$105-$18243-160-SSR-Feb-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/4

This is my first try and hoping that it passes ROFR. Excited, but nervous.


----------



## ajjonesehc

CatNipRules said:


> Catniprules---$105-$18243-160-SSR-Feb-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/4
> 
> This is my first try and hoping that it passes ROFR. Excited, but nervous.


Good luck!  I think it's up in the passable range, but with the recent SSR buying spree, you never know.


----------



## Jerry5788

CatNipRules said:


> Catniprules---$105-$18243-160-SSR-Feb-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/4
> 
> This is my first try and hoping that it passes ROFR. Excited, but nervous.



Congrats I think you will get pass - I wouldn't worry just be excited and not nervous!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

CatNipRules said:


> Catniprules---$105-$18243-160-SSR-Feb-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/4
> 
> This is my first try and hoping that it passes ROFR. Excited, but nervous.


I should soon hear the result of mine which is SSR with the same price per point.  It should give you an idea (but not a guarantee) of what may happen with your ROFR.  I have found that there are no guarantees with this process and sometimes it feels like they just put the stuff on the board and then throw darts to make the determination.


----------



## DisneynBison

DisneynBison---$105-$18421-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 6/18, passed 7/5


----------



## eaglesrest

Eaglesrest---$105-$10500-100-AUL-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20-Subsidised- sent 7/5

Contract number 3! A different UY to the SSR which I'm a bit concerned about but couldn't resist the subs and low price per point, albeit stripped.


----------



## Frederic Civish

I have two different AKV contracts in right now for ROFR. One for 225 points at $110 and one for 250 points at $108. I am pretty worried they won’t pass ROFR. It looked better last month when we started out, but prices for ROFR for AKV have gone up since then


----------



## PrincessDuck

Frederic Civish said:


> I have two different AKV contracts in right now for ROFR. One for 225 points at $110 and one for 250 points at $108. I am pretty worried they won’t pass ROFR. It looked better last month when we started out, but prices for ROFR for AKV have gone up since then



I have one in for $105 and DisneynBison just passed at $105, so no reason to worry yet.


----------



## Jerry5788

eaglesrest said:


> Eaglesrest---$105-$10500-100-AUL-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20-Subsidised- sent 7/5
> 
> Contract number 3! A different UY to the SSR which I'm a bit concerned about but couldn't resist the subs and low price per point, albeit stripped.



Great contract what broker was that from?


----------



## kboo

twinsouvenirs said:


> twinsouvenirs---$155-$26128-160-VGF-Aug-0/17, 117/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/2
> 
> Can’t close till 8/12



good luck! I had been watching that contract in case mine got ROFR'd or didn't close or the sellers backed out... Also with the dawning realization that I really "wanted" 160 points rather than 100 points. Even though I don't really NEED them... Glad to see you got a good price.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Drewferin said:


> I agree AKV has gone up alot. We bought a couple months ago and I've noticed a $7 to 10 increase in the average closing price paid. Makes me glad we bought instead of watch for awhile.


Agreed!  We sent our first AKV contract to ROFR in March for $95pp and Disney took it and the one that we finally got through in May was $104pp.  We weren't thrilled to have to go up that much but that's what it took to get it through.  I honestly think even $1 less pp and we would have lost it, based on the ROFR posts.


----------



## eaglesrest

Jerry5788 said:


> Great contract what broker was that from?


Thanks. It's DVC Resale Market.

We actually returned the contract > 7 days ago so it's been quite painful getting to this point. The seller isn very tech savvy and has had some issues returning the paperwork.


----------



## Dan1

PrincessDuck said:


> I have one in for $105 and DisneynBison just passed at $105, so no reason to worry yet.


Be afraid, be very afraid. 

I had one at $105 which passed but another also at $105 which was taken. 

Yes October UY. 

I have another at $111 in ROFR but with seller paying closing.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Dan1 said:


> Be afraid, be very afraid.
> 
> I had one at $105 which passed but another also at $105 which was taken.
> 
> Yes October UY.
> 
> I have another at $111 in ROFR but with seller paying closing.



I think I have to agree with this assessment.  Every time I felt myself getting comfortable and thinking I was going to pass-nope (three unsuccessful attempts under my belt since Feb).  As I said in a previous post you can use other ROFR information as a guide but nothing is a guarantee in this process.  I am on day 21 (20 depending on how you start counting) and still waiting.  Someone passed last week at day 15 (or around that time) with the same resort (SSR) but different use year at $5 a point less than me. I am not optimistic at this point because, based on current pass rates, I should have had my pass by now.  I really hope that the holiday threw a wrench in the review process.  I am aready looking at contracts available so as soon as I get my 4th taken notice in a row I am ready to go for try number 5.  This is not meant to be discouraging but the reality in this process is there are no guarantees.  I hope your ROFR passes, actually I hope everyone gets a pass! We had too make taken there for a while it is great to hear when someone gets one through.


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Reneedisnerd said:


> I think I have to agree with this assessment.  Every time I felt myself getting comfortable and thinking I was going to pass-nope (three unsuccessful attempts under my belt since Feb).  As I said in a previous post you can use other ROFR information as a guide but nothing is a guarantee in this process.  I am on day 21 (20 depending on how you start counting) and still waiting.  Someone passed last week at day 15 (or around that time) with the same resort (SSR) but different use year at $5 a point less than me. I am not optimistic at this point because, based on current pass rates, I should have had my pass by now.  I really hope that the holiday threw a wrench in the review process.  I am aready looking at contracts available so as soon as I get my 4th taken notice in a row I am ready to go for try number 5.  This is not meant to be discouraging but the reality in this process is there are no guarantees.  I hope your ROFR passes, actually I hope everyone gets a pass! We had too make taken there for a while it is great to hear when someone gets one through.



I think the holiday and vacation schedules have definitely slowed things down this week--hang in there!


----------



## PrincessDuck

Dan1 said:


> Be afraid, be very afraid.
> 
> I had one at $105 which passed but another also at $105 which was taken.
> 
> Yes October UY.
> 
> I have another at $111 in ROFR but with seller paying closing.


I figure anything has about a 50/50 chance of passing and my worrying just doesn't matter.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Making Moore Memories said:


> I think the holiday and vacation schedules have definitely slowed things down this week--hang in there!


I think we have hit snail’s pace now.  Figures it would happen when it gets to me.         I feel jinxed lol.  
They will never break me and I will never buy direct (except for maybe a handfull of points as an add on later).


----------



## PsycProfPlum

passed!  and a relatively quick turnaround from Disney as well!



PsycProfPlum---$100-$13563-130-SSR-Aug-46/17, 84/18, 130/19-seller pays 2018 due- sent 6/20, passed 7/5

Disney didn't seem to blink at my SSR at $100/pt so I bet your $105 flies.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

PsycProfPlum said:


> passed!  and a relatively quick turnaround from Disney as well!
> 
> 
> 
> PsycProfPlum---$100-$13563-130-SSR-Aug-46/17, 84/18, 130/19-seller pays 2018 due- sent 6/20, passed 7/5
> 
> Disney didn't seem to blink at my SSR at $100/pt so I bet your $105 flies.


Congrats!!  
I think this means mine is going 
the taken route....again.  My SSR 200 pt @ 105 was sent 6/15...sigh.  What does a gal have to do to get a DVC contract through ROFR?


----------



## ajjonesehc

ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21, passed 7/6
ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21, passed 7/6

Woohoo!  Fifth time is the charm!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21, passed 7/6
> ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21, passed 7/6
> 
> Woohoo!  Fifth time is the charm!


Congrats!  Wow, I guess I was wrong about the snail’s pace.  Great to see passes today.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Reneedisnerd said:


> Congrats!!
> I think this means mine is going
> the taken route....again.  My SSR 200 pt @ 105 was sent 6/15...sigh.  What does a gal have to do to get a DVC contract through ROFR?



I hope not!  My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

PsycProfPlum said:


> I hope not!  My fingers are crossed for you!


Thanks!!  
I already see a few that look good for the next try so if they are going to take it I hope they don’t wait the full 30 days.  Some of these asking prices are nuts now.  I thought I was on the high side with this one at $105 but $115 for SSR?? Granted it has banked 2017 points but that is crazy.


----------



## dad_at_blt

not really a surprise, but we got through!

dad_at_blt---$140-$24622-165-BLT-Feb-0/17, 148/18, 165/19, 165/20- sent 6/18, passed 7/6


----------



## Making Moore Memories

I saw other folks passing today so I decided to contact my broker and, after a little bit of checking, he told us we passed yesterday (he was traveling so he didn't have a chance to notify us right away)!! We are SO excited to now be DVC owners.  Pixie dust to everyone else waiting! 
Making Moore Memories---$99-$21172-200-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 200/19- sent 6/19, passed 7/6


----------



## Thumper729

Reneedisnerd said:


> Congrats!!
> I think this means mine is going
> the taken route....again.  My SSR 200 pt @ 105 was sent 6/15...sigh.  What does a gal have to do to get a DVC contract through ROFR?


I'm hoping for you too.... It is still crazy on what they take and pass- even when some are at the same price per point....


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Thumper729 said:


> I'm hoping for you too.... It is still crazy on what they take and pass- even when some are at the same price per point....



Is everyone ready for this news.....we passed!!!!!!!  Finally!!!!!  I am so excited. It only took 4 tries and about 5 months.  Now I can sit back, wait for estoppel and closing.


----------



## Thumper729

Reneedisnerd said:


> Is everyone ready for this news.....we passed!!!!!!!  Finally!!!!!  I am so excited. It only took 4 tries and about 5 months.  Now I can sit back, wait for estoppel and closing.


Awww Yay!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Congrats....


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Thumper729 said:


> Awww Yay!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Congrats....


Thank you! 
I was taking a cue from Making More Memories and had just hit send on an email to my broker asking for status. The emails must have crossed paths lol.  I really hope the second half of this process is a bit easier.  I guess I need to check out that forum thread and see how things normally progress.


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Reneedisnerd said:


> Thank you!
> I was taking a cue from Making More Memories and had just hit send on an email to my broker asking for status. The emails must have crossed paths lol.  I really hope the second half of this process is a bit easier.  I guess I need to check out that forum thread and see how things normally progress.


Excited to be your Saratoga Springs neighbor


----------



## CatNipRules

Reneedisnerd said:


> Thank you!
> I was taking a cue from Making More Memories and had just hit send on an email to my broker asking for status. The emails must have crossed paths lol.  I really hope the second half of this process is a bit easier.  I guess I need to check out that forum thread and see how things normally progress.


Yay!!! I’m so excited for you. Keeping my fingers crossed that mine passes also. I have good feelings about it! Lol. 

 Congrats again.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Just followed up with my broker. They said they’ve gotten a bunch of waivers today but nothing past 6/21 yet... I’m so impatient!! Lol


----------



## sunnygirl8503

We passed!! We passed!!
sunnygirl8503---$95-$10126-100-BRV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/22, passed 7/6


----------



## Reneedisnerd

CatNipRules said:


> Yay!!! I’m so excited for you. Keeping my fingers crossed that mine passes also. I have good feelings about it! Lol.
> 
> Congrats again.


Sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## ajjonesehc

dad_at_blt said:


> not really a surprise, but we got through!
> 
> dad_at_blt---$140-$24622-165-BLT-Feb-0/17, 148/18, 165/19, 165/20- sent 6/18, passed 7/6


Congrats!  Howdy neighbor!



Making Moore Memories said:


> I saw other folks passing today so I decided to contact my broker and, after a little bit of checking, he told us we passed yesterday (he was traveling so he didn't have a chance to notify us right away)!! We are SO excited to now be DVC owners.  Pixie dust to everyone else waiting!
> Making Moore Memories---$99-$21172-200-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 200/19- sent 6/19, passed 7/6


Welcome home soon!


Reneedisnerd said:


> Is everyone ready for this news.....we passed!!!!!!!  Finally!!!!!  I am so excited. It only took 4 tries and about 5 months.  Now I can sit back, wait for estoppel and closing.


Woohoo!



sunnygirl8503 said:


> sunnygirl8503---$95-$10126-100-BRV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/22, passed 7/6


Congrats!


----------



## Kim Gillihan

pangyal said:


> I love those Jungle Juice Mimosas. All fixed, thanks


yum!  never had one of those... where do you get?


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Reneedisnerd said:


> Is everyone ready for this news.....we passed!!!!!!!  Finally!!!!!  I am so excited. It only took 4 tries and about 5 months.  Now I can sit back, wait for estoppel and closing.



YAAAYYY!!!!  Congrats!  Really glad to hear that.  Wow, what a journey.


----------



## PsycProfPlum

Making Moore Memories said:


> I saw other folks passing today so I decided to contact my broker and, after a little bit of checking, he told us we passed yesterday (he was traveling so he didn't have a chance to notify us right away)!! We are SO excited to now be DVC owners.  Pixie dust to everyone else waiting!
> Making Moore Memories---$99-$21172-200-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 200/19- sent 6/19, passed 7/6



awesome!  great contract and happy to have you as an SSR neighbor.




sunnygirl8503 said:


> We passed!! We passed!!
> sunnygirl8503---$95-$10126-100-BRV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 100/19- sent 6/22, passed 7/6



Congrats!  Looks like you had a pretty short wait too.  Surprising given the holiday week.


----------



## TexasChick123

Reneedisnerd said:


> Is everyone ready for this news.....we passed!!!!!!!  Finally!!!!!  I am so excited. It only took 4 tries and about 5 months.  Now I can sit back, wait for estoppel and closing.



Congrats! I’m so happy for you. Good for you for not giving up. They can’t take them all!  Enjoy your new points!


----------



## DaveNan

Reneedisnerd said:


> Is everyone ready for this news.....we passed!!!!!!!  Finally!!!!!  I am so excited. It only took 4 tries and about 5 months.  Now I can sit back, wait for estoppel and closing.


Finally - congrats and Welcome Home!!!


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Hoping to hear back this next week. 

DVC Fanatic---$145-$31133-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/26


----------



## vrajewski10513

DVC Fanatic said:


> Hoping to hear back this next week.
> 
> DVC Fanatic---$145-$31133-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/26


We sent 6/26 as well. Fingers crossed for good news next week!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

So after everything we went through to finally get a pass, is it odd that I am already thinking about adding points?


----------



## CatNipRules

Reneedisnerd said:


> So after everything we went through to finally get a pass, is it odd that I am already thinking about adding points?


Pretty crazy, but I can definitely understand it. LOL!!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Reneedisnerd said:


> Is everyone ready for this news.....we passed!!!!!!!  Finally!!!!!  I am so excited. It only took 4 tries and about 5 months.  Now I can sit back, wait for estoppel





Reneedisnerd said:


> So after everything we went through to finally get a pass, is it odd that I am already thinking about adding points?



Congratulations on finally getting one through rofr! Yes Addonitis is definitely a contagious condition…


----------



## Gryhndmom

ajjonesehc said:


> ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21, passed 7/6
> ajjonesehc---$140-$23349-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/21, passed 7/6
> 
> Woohoo!  Fifth time is the charm!





dad_at_blt said:


> not really a surprise, but we got through!
> 
> dad_at_blt---$140-$24622-165-BLT-Feb-0/17, 148/18, 165/19, 165/20- sent 6/18, passed 7/6



Congrats fellow owners and welcome home!


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## BlueRibbon

After many months of researching DVC(and countless hours reading this board), I finally made an offer a few weeks ago for BLT!! After seeing people on this thread hearing back from ROFR I'm figuring I'll be hearing soon too! Waiting with fingers crossed!!

BlueRibbon---$147-$19370-125-BLT-Dec-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 6/28


----------



## Gryhndmom

BlueRibbon said:


> After many months of researching DVC(and countless hours reading this board), I finally made an offer a few weeks ago for BLT!! After seeing people on this thread hearing back from ROFR I'm figuring I'll be hearing soon too! Waiting with fingers crossed!!
> 
> BlueRibbon---$147-$19370-125-BLT-Dec-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 6/28



Best of luck! We have the same use year so I will be cheering extra hard for you to pass!


----------



## Frederic Civish

I think that should probably pass right of first refusal with no problems. Partly because Disney is picking up a few Bay Lake tower contracts but not as many as animal kingdom, Saratoga Springs, and old key west. And there are probably contracts out there at a lower cost so they will pick those up instead of you.


----------



## DisneyKLN

Trying to add another contract to our collection.  Fingers crossed.

DisneyKLN---$135-$27780-200-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 200/19- sent 7/5


----------



## Thumper729

pangyal said:


> Updated


I'm loving that there is nothing under the taken part


----------



## Timmy-4boyfam

Here we go again....  

Timmy-4boyfam---$61-$17310-270-HH-Dec-40/17, 105/18, 270/19-Seller pays closing- sent 7/9


----------



## Eric R

Eric R.---$99-$24750-250-OKW(E)-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 250/19-Seller Pays Closing- sent 7/9
Eric R.---$90-$23310-250-SSR-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 86/18, 250/19- sent 6/28


----------



## DisneyBarretts

DisneyBarretts---$85-$5720-60-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 60/19- sent 7/6


----------



## Bing Showei

Bing Showei---$93-$17859-175-SSR-Mar-0/17, 175/18, 175/19- sent 6/13, passed 7/2

I'm convinced ROFR Monkey's drunken binge in June has left it completely hung over and cash poor.


----------



## CatNipRules

Bing Showei said:


> Bing Showei---$93-$17859-175-SSR-Mar-0/17, 175/18, 175/19- sent 6/13, passed 7/2
> 
> I'm convinced ROFR Monkey's drunken binge in June has left it completely hung over and cash poor.


LOL!! That made me laugh a little more than I probably should have. Hopefully their buying  binge is over now.


----------



## Bing Showei

CatNipRules said:


> LOL!! That made me laugh a little more than I probably should have. Hopefully their buying  binge is over now.


*Laughter from the heart should be without bounds. - Walt Disney*

I'm kidding, he never said that. I just thought that would carry more weight coming from him, 'round these parts.

_*Laughter from the heart should be without bounds. - Bing Showei*_

Yeah... doesn't have quite the same ring to it.


----------



## The Jackal

DisneyBarretts said:


> DisneyBarretts---$85-$5720-60-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 60/19- sent 7/6



Good luck. I saw this one and was tempted.


----------



## ScubaCat

Bing Showei said:


> _*Laughter from the heart should be without bounds.*_ - Bing Showei



*Laughter from the heart, without bounds, should be.  *


----------



## Bing Showei

ScubaCat said:


> *Laughter from the heart, without bounds, should be.  *


Hahaha! I wonder how receptive we’ll all be to the SW jokes when GE makes TSL opening day look like a fast pass line.


----------



## vrajewski10513

It’s been quiet


----------



## Whositsgalore

I'm not sure what DVC did with all those points at SSR they were buying up. I've been trying to purchase an 80 point direct contract and been on a waiting list almost a week now. Maybe they're done buying back right now.


----------



## ScubaCat

Bing Showei said:


> Hahaha! I wonder how receptive we’ll all be to the SW jokes when GE makes TSL opening day look like a fast pass line.



Like TSL opening, a fast pass will look. Receptive, many of us will be.


----------



## The Jackal

A l


Whositsgalore said:


> I'm not sure what DVC did with all those points at SSR they were buying up. I've been trying to purchase an 80 point direct contract and been on a waiting list almost a week now. Maybe they're done buying back right now.


A lot of the contracts they were buying had little to no 2018 points. Who knows why they bought them. To stock up on rooms to give to people who buy CCV and Riveria when it opens?  The so called “Welcome home” trip. Who knows, but I would think they would have some to sell.   What use year are you looking for. It seems they don’t seem to like to give out 2017 points so August-December they are unlikely to sell till they pass.


----------



## ScubaCat

The Jackal said:


> It seems they don’t seem to like to give out 2017 points so August-December they are unlikely to sell till they pass.



It's simply whether or not they have them.  Unless they buy back contracts with 2017 points in them, they won't be able to sell those until the upcoming UY like you said.


----------



## Whositsgalore

The Jackal said:


> A l
> 
> A lot of the contracts they were buying had little to no 2018 points. Who knows why they bought them. To stock up on rooms to give to people who buy CCV and Riveria when it opens?  The so called “Welcome home” trip. Who knows, but I would think they would have some to sell.   What use year are you looking for. It seems they don’t seem to like to give out 2017 points so August-December they are unlikely to sell till they pass.



We are looking for Feb UY


----------



## Drewferin

The Jackal said:


> A l
> 
> The so called “Welcome home” trip. Who knows, but I would think they would have some to sell.   What use year are you looking for. It seems they don’t seem to like to give out 2017 points so August-December they are unlikely to sell till they pass.




I want some clarification on the "Welcome home" bookings. (1) Only for direct purchases I'm guessing (2) They gift you a stay without using your newly purchased points?


----------



## DisneynBison

I think the prices are starting to drop back down at least at AKL.  I have been following AKL and there have been quite a few deeds posting at 100 to 103 lately.  2 posted today at $100 per point that passed ROFR the beginning of June.  I have also noticed more "price reductions" on listed AKL than we have seen the last few months.

Then you see a outlier like one yesterday posted at $118 for a 150 point contract


----------



## vrajewski10513

DisneynBison said:


> I think the prices are starting to drop back down at least at AKL.  I have been following AKL and there have been quite a few deeds posting at 100 to 103 lately.  2 posted today at $100 per point that passed ROFR the beginning of June.  I have also noticed more "price reductions" on listed AKL than we have seen the last few months.
> 
> Then you see a outlier like one yesterday posted at $118 for a 150 point contract


Dang. It’s been two weeks for us at $117 for 100 points. If we’re way above idk what’s taking so long


----------



## TexasChick123

Summer is the slowest time for DVC according to multiple brokers.  Not only are there less sales, but there are less listings too.  Because of this, you have both limited supply and demand.  The prices will soften some, but not by a large margin.  Come the fall, which used to be low season, there will be more contracts and more purchases because the hype of SWL is going to go into full swing.  People will want those points for fall 2019 and will need to be able to book 11 months out.  The only way to guarantee that is to make sure you close in the fall of 2018.  I foresee another increase on ppp in the resale market come this fall for that reason.  If you are a planner, and have the funds, I would say to buy now if you are looking to have points ready to book for SWL.  It's all just a personal opinion, but there you have it.


----------



## hlhlaw07

Drewferin said:


> I want some clarification on the "Welcome home" bookings. (1) Only for direct purchases I'm guessing (2) They gift you a stay without using your newly purchased points?


Yes, only for direct and only for the first booking (some have reported that they will only do it within the first 6 months after closing).  It is not a gift, you use your points, they just find availability where you may not have been able to find it yourself.  Usually done by accessing the cash booking availability instead of availability on points.


----------



## Frederic Civish

Frederic Civish---$108-$27750-250-AKV-Feb-93/17, 250/18, 250/19, 250/20-Seller pays Closing.- sent 6/28, taken 7/10

Ah. Stab me in the heart.  I started off trying to get this in early-mid June.  The seller was asking for $105.  I personal raised the offer to $107 and then, on second thought, to $108, specifically in order to avoid ROFR.  IT DIDN'T WORK!!  I am unhappy and frustrated.  This was the perfect size for me and I thought the price I offered would pass ROFR. 

Oh well.


----------



## TexasChick123

Frederic Civish said:


> Frederic Civish---$108-$27750-250-AKV-Feb-93/17, 250/18, 250/19, 250/20-Seller pays Closing.- sent 6/28, taken 7/10
> 
> Ah. Stab me in the heart.  I started off trying to get this in early-mid June.  The seller was asking for $105.  I personal raised the offer to $107 and then, on second thought, to $108, specifically in order to avoid ROFR.  IT DIDN'T WORK!!  I am unhappy and frustrated.  This was the perfect size for me and I thought the price I offered would pass ROFR.
> 
> Oh well.



Wow! They must really want AKV still. I’m sorry. That is pretty high for them to take back.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

TotallyMinnie83---$107-$18772-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/20, passed 7/6

I was at WDW for 4th of July when I found out that I passed ROFR.  I finally had a chance to post!


----------



## motherof5

Making Moore Memories said:


> I saw other folks passing today so I decided to contact my broker and, after a little bit of checking, he told us we passed yesterday (he was traveling so he didn't have a chance to notify us right away)!! We are SO excited to now be DVC owners.  Pixie dust to everyone else waiting!
> Making Moore Memories---$99-$21172-200-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 200/19- sent 6/19, passed 7/6


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Drewferin said:


> I want some clarification on the "Welcome home" bookings. (1) Only for direct purchases I'm guessing (2) They gift you a stay without using your newly purchased points?


What is this Welcome home trip?


----------



## motherof5

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> TotallyMinnie83---$107-$18772-160-AKV-Apr-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/20, passed 7/6
> 
> I was at WDW for 4th of July when I found out that I passed ROFR.  I finally had a chance to post!


Congratulations, bet that made your trip


----------



## motherof5

TexasChick123 said:


> Wow! They must really want AKV still. I’m sorry. That is pretty high for them to take back.


So sorry, keep trying you will get it.


----------



## motherof5

hlhlaw07 said:


> Yes, only for direct and only for the first booking (some have reported that they will only do it within the first 6 months after closing).  It is not a gift, you use your points, they just find availability where you may not have been able to find it yourself.  Usually done by accessing the cash booking availability instead of availability on points.


Yes only first 6 months.  I haven't used my direct was waiting to use for Feb and told only happens during the 6 mo time frame


----------



## ScubaCat

Frederic Civish said:


> Frederic Civish---$108-$27750-250-AKV-Feb-93/17, 250/18, 250/19, 250/20-Seller pays Closing.- sent 6/28, taken 7/10
> 
> Ah. Stab me in the heart.  I started off trying to get this in early-mid June.  The seller was asking for $105.  I personal raised the offer to $107 and then, on second thought, to $108, specifically in order to avoid ROFR.  IT DIDN'T WORK!!  I am unhappy and frustrated.  This was the perfect size for me and I thought the price I offered would pass ROFR.
> 
> Oh well.



If there's any silver lining, you got the seller a little more cash from Disney.


----------



## motherof5

TexasChick123 said:


> Summer is the slowest time for DVC according to multiple brokers.  Not only are there less sales, but there are less listings too.  Because of this, you have both limited supply and demand.  The prices will soften some, but not by a large margin.  Come the fall, which used to be low season, there will be more contracts and more purchases because the hype of SWL is going to go into full swing.  People will want those points for fall 2019 and will need to be able to book 11 months out.  The only way to guarantee that is to make sure you close in the fall of 2018.  I foresee another increase on ppp in the resale market come this fall for that reason.  If you are a planner, and have the funds, I would say to buy now if you are looking to have points ready to book for SWL.  It's all just a personal opinion, but there you have it.


I heard this happened when they opened AKL pandora area.


----------



## motherof5

Reneedisnerd said:


> So after everything we went through to finally get a pass, is it odd that I am already thinking about adding points?


I completely understand!


----------



## motherof5

The Jackal said:


> Good luck. I saw this one and was tempted.


This is a great deal.  Keep us posted.  Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## motherof5

Bing Showei said:


> Bing Showei---$93-$17859-175-SSR-Mar-0/17, 175/18, 175/19- sent 6/13, passed 7/2
> 
> I'm convinced ROFR Monkey's drunken binge in June has left it completely hung over and cash poor.


Your not kidding this would have never passed a few week ago


----------



## DDuck4Life

Frederic Civish said:


> Frederic Civish---$108-$27750-250-AKV-Feb-93/17, 250/18, 250/19, 250/20-Seller pays Closing.- sent 6/28, taken 7/10
> 
> Ah. Stab me in the heart.  I started off trying to get this in early-mid June.  The seller was asking for $105.  I personal raised the offer to $107 and then, on second thought, to $108, specifically in order to avoid ROFR.  IT DIDN'T WORK!!  I am unhappy and frustrated.  This was the perfect size for me and I thought the price I offered would pass ROFR.
> 
> Oh well.



That Sucks.  

In talking with one of the brokers I was told that Disney does look at who is paying the closing costs and will still see the details that the seller is paying closing, so they know the adjusted price per point being paid. Since the seller still pays closing whether you buy or Disney does. Your offer still puts it in line with other $105 offers where buyer pays closing that Disney had been taking back. 

Good Luck on your next one, I'm still on the hunt for an AKV contract as well.


----------



## kboo

Bing Showei said:


> Bing Showei---$93-$17859-175-SSR-Mar-0/17, 175/18, 175/19- sent 6/13, passed 7/2
> 
> I'm convinced ROFR Monkey's drunken binge in June has left it completely hung over and cash poor.



This made me laugh so hard, and ... Congratulations!

As for Disney buying back stripped SSR contracts - Wasn't there a promo back when they were selling Poly and maybe even early CCV that if you bought over a certain # of points direct, you got a one-time trip of a week in an SSR 1-br as well? That might make sense for selling Riviera points.


----------



## SCion01

Frederic Civish said:


> Frederic Civish---$108-$27750-250-AKV-Feb-93/17, 250/18, 250/19, 250/20-Seller pays Closing.- sent 6/28, taken 7/10
> 
> Ah. Stab me in the heart.  I started off trying to get this in early-mid June.  The seller was asking for $105.  I personal raised the offer to $107 and then, on second thought, to $108, specifically in order to avoid ROFR.  IT DIDN'T WORK!!  I am unhappy and frustrated.  This was the perfect size for me and I thought the price I offered would pass ROFR.
> 
> Oh well.


I would love to know the process of how they choose ROFR to exercise. Does each agent have a quota they need to hit?  Does it vary by use year?  Surely, one of the brokers/agents who worked for DVC and now work for one of the DVC resale sites has some insight.


----------



## Lys_A_

Lyza---$100-$16729-150-AKV-Sep-150/17, 200/18, 150/19- sent 7/10

I know AKV has been taken ALOT in the last few months. I am not very positive, I think they won’t wave... I hope my file will be in her desk à 4pm Friday night before vacation so he will said « I need to go pack my luggage I will wave this one »


----------



## Lys_A_

Bing Showei said:


> Bing Showei---$93-$17859-175-SSR-Mar-0/17, 175/18, 175/19- sent 6/13, passed 7/2
> 
> I'm convinced ROFR Monkey's drunken binge in June has left it completely hung over and cash poor.




Hehehe


----------



## Lys_A_

DisneynBison said:


> I think the prices are starting to drop back down at least at AKL.  I have been following AKL and there have been quite a few deeds posting at 100 to 103 lately.  2 posted today at $100 per point that passed ROFR the beginning of June.  I have also noticed more "price reductions" on listed AKL than we have seen the last few months.
> 
> Then you see a outlier like one yesterday posted at $118 for a 150 point contract



Yes it’s so true! Saw a few « reduced » lately. Mine was send today 100$ pp

I am nervous, know they will take it but it’s my first try...


----------



## DDuck4Life

Lys_A_ said:


> Lyza---$100-$16729-150-AKV-Sep-150/17, 200/18, 150/19- sent 7/10
> 
> I know AKV has been taken ALOT in the last few months. I am not very positive, I think they won’t wave... I hope my file will be in her desk à 4pm Friday night before vacation so he will said « I need to go pack my luggage I will wave this one »



Great price hopefully it goes through for you!


----------



## TexasChick123

Lys_A_ said:


> Yes it’s so true! Saw a few « reduced » lately. Mine was send today 100$ pp
> 
> I am nervous, know they will take it but it’s my first try...



Sometimes people need to reduce because they are way out of line with the market.  There have been a few lately that are just crazy.  The crazier thing is when those sell.  If you look across the sites right now, you'll see some priced very highly.  Keep an eye on them, and notice when they "reduce" to a more reasonable price.  They shouldn't have had to reduce to that price and should've started there.


----------



## Jerry5788

Lys_A_ said:


> Lyza---$100-$16729-150-AKV-Sep-150/17, 200/18, 150/19- sent 7/10
> 
> I know AKV has been taken ALOT in the last few months. I am not very positive, I think they won’t wave... I hope my file will be in her desk à 4pm Friday night before vacation so he will said « I need to go pack my luggage I will wave this one »



Yeah your right on the line of pass or not pass - I think your only hope is that those 2016 banked points will expire before you close


----------



## motherof5

SCion01 said:


> I would love to know the process of how they choose ROFR to exercise. Does each agent have a quota they need to hit?  Does it vary by use year?  Surely, one of the brokers/agents who worked for DVC and now work for one of the DVC resale sites has some insight.


I'm sure they do, but they won't ever say


----------



## motherof5

Jerry5788 said:


> Yeah your right on the line of pass or not pass - I think your only hope is that those 2016 banked points will expire before you close


This will be an amazing deal.  Hope you get it.


----------



## NewbieMom

TexasChick123 said:


> Sometimes people need to reduce because they are way out of line with the market.  There have been a few lately that are just crazy.  The crazier thing is when those sell.  If you look across the sites right now, you'll see some priced very highly.  Keep an eye on them, and notice when they "reduce" to a more reasonable price.  They shouldn't have had to reduce to that price and should've started there.



I've also noticed that in some cases, when it's marked "reduced," it creates a psychological appeal. I've seen 2 contracts sitting for a couple weeks but as soon as they're marked "reduced" even though the price hasn't moved, they sold!


----------



## Mumof4mice

DisneynBison said:


> I think the prices are starting to drop back down at least at AKL.  I have been following AKL and there have been quite a few deeds posting at 100 to 103 lately.  2 posted today at $100 per point that passed ROFR the beginning of June.  I have also noticed more "price reductions" on listed AKL than we have seen the last few months.
> 
> Then you see a outlier like one yesterday posted at $118 for a 150 point contract



I've made a few offers on AKV and SSR in the last two weeks, all to be rejected.  Resolutely sticking to my plan although it's tempting to go just that $5pp higher...

We're novices to timesharing, but I know market confidence is a fragile thing in real estate.  2-3 rate rises in a year, a few extra sellers in the market and buyers being more cautious, and suddenly auction clearance rate for houses drops below 50%.  With a Fed rate rise in September and possibly another before the end of the year, I think resales will cool/at least not continue to increase.

Side note, I want to know how Bing Showei and Jerry are snapping up all the good deals while brokers and sellers act like I'm stealing the puppies their grandmothers gave them to sell to the glue factory!


----------



## Bing Showei

Mumof4mice said:


> Side note, I want to know how Bing Showei and Jerry are snapping up all the good deals while brokers and sellers act like I'm stealing the puppies their grandmothers gave them to sell to the glue factory!


It’s because we embrace our inner puppy peddler.

I won’t speak for Jerry, as he seems to operate on a whole other plane, but honestly, I think the biggest advantage I have is that I don’t need to buy right now, so I’m not upset if someone rejects my offer or my contract gets ROFRd. Anytime you *need to* do/buy anything, you’re immediately at a disadvantage.

With that mindset, I set a price for what I thought was fair market and tried over and over again to negotiate a bargain contract within my budget. I was told “no” by a lot of brokers/sellers. One rejection I revisited successfully after a couple of weeks of the contract just sitting idle. Others the sellers found someone willing to pay more than my offer. That’s how markets should work.

The brokers will bemoan (and by that I mean ***** and moan about) lowball offers, but at the end of the day, they’d rather close a sale than have a contract sitting in their inventory, or worse have the seller eventually pull out of the market due to lack of activity. 

Ultimately, I treat it as a business transaction. No one is in the market to make anyone else’s magical dreams come true. Brokers can be nice enough (and some really are nice people), but if they won’t facilitate completion of the transaction, I find someone else who will.


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Anyone get any updates this week yet?


----------



## Mumof4mice

Bing Showei said:


> It’s because we embrace our inner puppy peddler.
> 
> I won’t speak for Jerry, as he seems to operate on a whole other plane, but honestly, I think the biggest advantage I have is that I don’t need to buy right now, so I’m not upset if someone rejects my offer or my contract gets ROFRd. Anytime you *need to* do/buy anything, you’re immediately at a disadvantage.
> 
> With that mindset, I set a price for what I thought was fair market and tried over and over again to negotiate a bargain contract within my budget. I was told “no” by a lot of brokers/sellers. One rejection I revisited successfully after a couple of weeks of the contract just sitting idle. Others the sellers found someone willing to pay more than my offer. That’s how markets should work.
> 
> The brokers will bemoan (and by that I mean ***** and moan about) lowball offers, but at the end of the day, they’d rather close a sale than have a contract sitting in their inventory, or worse have the seller eventually pull out of the market due to lack of activity.
> 
> Ultimately, I treat it as a business transaction. No one is in the market to make anyone else’s magical dreams come true. Brokers can be nice enough (and some really are nice people), but if they won’t facilitate completion of the transaction, I find someone else who will.


Thanks for replying. You're absolutely right that treating it as a strict business transaction and removing the time pressure is the way to go. Continue to mbrace the inner puppy peddler, I will


----------



## disneynutz

SCion01 said:


> I would love to know the process of how they choose ROFR to exercise. Does each agent have a quota they need to hit?  Does it vary by use year?  Surely, one of the brokers/agents who worked for DVC and now work for one of the DVC resale sites has some insight.



It's a revenue accounting decision. Agents don't have anything to do with it, they are people who work the buyers to get them to buy. They don't do contracts, make business decisions, have anything to do with ROFR or direct waitlists. They are told what to do, when and how to do it. When direct sales at the preferred resort are down, waitlists are filled and older resorts are sold. If they need additional points at a certain resort with a certain UY, they will look for ROFR that meets their allowed cost number.

 Bill


----------



## Jerry5788

Mumof4mice said:


> Thanks for replying. You're absolutely right that treating it as a strict business transaction and removing the time pressure is the way to go. Continue to mbrace the inner puppy peddler, I will



I know no shame in my offers. I stick firm at my bottom line if it the seller says no I’m not upset or emotional I just look for the next one. If it’s still on the market in a week I keep at it. Then you just need to get lucky with ROFR


----------



## Jerry5788

Jerry5788---$115-$26690-220-BLT-Feb-0/17, 293/18, 220/19-Seller pays 2018 due- sent 6/18, taken 7/11

Oh well - only bummed I passed on the $130 CCV (no closing) now


----------



## Somnia

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$115-$26690-220-BLT-Feb-0/17, 293/18, 220/19-Seller pays 2018 due- sent 6/18, taken 7/11
> 
> Oh well - only bummed I passed on the $130 CCV (no closing) now


----------



## Bing Showei

Jerry5788 said:


> Oh well - only bummed I passed on the $130 CCV (no closing) now


That's ok. The mouse would've taken that anyway. Mostly because there is a flag on your name that runs a "DO NOT WAIVE" script. 

You should be collecting a commission... unless you already ARE, JERRY. A DVD mole. A living warning to those wanting to test the floor.


----------



## CatNipRules

I was kind of wondering last night it who pays the closing costs makes a difference as to which ones Disney takes. I mean, are they more likely to take ones where the seller pays the closing costs vs the buyer paying. I know there's really no set formula, but it's just one of my things that my brain thinks of at 2 in the morning when I can't sleep.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$115-$26690-220-BLT-Feb-0/17, 293/18, 220/19-Seller pays 2018 due- sent 6/18, taken 7/11
> 
> Oh well - only bummed I passed on the $130 CCV (no closing) now



Bummer on BLT bit great for CCV!



CatNipRules said:


> I was kind of wondering last night it who pays the closing costs makes a difference as to which ones Disney takes. I mean, are they more likely to take ones where the seller pays the closing costs vs the buyer paying. I know there's really no set formula, but it's just one of my things that my brain thinks of at 2 in the morning when I can't sleep.



You sound like me at 2 am in the morning!  My guess on “if who pays closing cost make a difference” is no....if they have a need for points and it’s within their magic formula they take the contract as who pays closing costs doesn’t factor into the equation since it is between buyer and seller.


----------



## CatNipRules

I’m kind of the opinion that I’m going to make an offer that is within my budget and hope that it makes it past the ROFR.

If the one that currently have an offer in for gets taken I’ll try for another one. It will stink, but it just means that it wasn’t meant to be. I’m still hoping that it will pass though.


----------



## DisneynBison

Lys_A_ said:


> Yes it’s so true! Saw a few « reduced » lately. Mine was send today 100$ pp
> 
> I am nervous, know they will take it but it’s my first try...




Its a crap shoot it looks like yesterday and today at AKV  There was a $98, 100, 104, 105, 110 and 116.  That all were recorded and passed ROFR about a month ago.

Disney really doesn't like the foreign contracts if you have the time to wait for the usually longer close.


----------



## TexasChick123

Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$115-$26690-220-BLT-Feb-0/17, 293/18, 220/19-Seller pays 2018 due- sent 6/18, taken 7/11
> 
> Oh well - only bummed I passed on the $130 CCV (no closing) now



It was worth a short at that price in this market!  Sorry that one didn't make it through.


----------



## TexasChick123

Jerry5788 said:


> I know no shame in my offers. I stick firm at my bottom line if it the seller says no I’m not upset or emotional I just look for the next one. If it’s still on the market in a week I keep at it. Then you just need to get lucky with ROFR



I agree.  I never cared what the broker's opinion was on my offer.  I had a price in mind for each contract that I thought was fair, and that was my max.  I did some calculations to see what my max would be on each contract based on the length of the contract, how long I planned to hang onto it, and, of course, the amount of points currently available in the contract.  Also keep in mind that $1-2pp on a smaller contract isn't that much more money as a buyer.  Don't be pennywise and dollar foolish if there is one you really want and it matches your needs.  On the other side of that coin, don't overpay unless you really really need those points?  Honestly, who ever _needs_ vacation points?  

To the pp who asked about whether or not Disney cares about cc being paid by the buyer or seller, of course they care.  It goes into their calculations.  Also, if the seller is paying cc, and Disney exercises ROFR, then the seller is paying Disney those cc because one of Disney's subsidiaries becomes the title company.  It's just another way for them to capture a profit.


----------



## Frederic Civish

Frederic Civish said:


> Frederic Civish---$108-$27750-250-AKV-Feb-93/17, 250/18, 250/19, 250/20-Seller pays Closing.- sent 6/28, taken 7/10
> 
> Ah. Stab me in the heart.  I started off trying to get this in early-mid June.  The seller was asking for $105.  I personal raised the offer to $107 and then, on second thought, to $108, specifically in order to avoid ROFR.  IT DIDN'T WORK!!  I am unhappy and frustrated.  This was the perfect size for me and I thought the price I offered would pass ROFR.
> 
> Oh well.


--------------------------------
Frederic Civish---$110-$25470-225-AKV-Mar-0/17, 206/18, 225/19- sent 6/28/18, passed 7/11

Well, well, well.  After my disappointment yesterday, look what we have here! I was working on a second contract and IT PASSED!!!  Yay!!


----------



## silva086

silva1086---$90-$16046-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/11

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## DVC Fanatic

That is great something has passed from the 28th.


----------



## SCion01

SCion01---$102-$18391-160-AUL-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19-Close after 7/27/18- sent 6/27, passed 7/11

We own direct through Disney for the Aulani but added on points.  We are very excited!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Jerry5788 said:


> I know no shame in my offers. I stick firm at my bottom line if it the seller says no I’m not upset or emotional I just look for the next one. If it’s still on the market in a week I keep at it. Then you just need to get lucky with ROFR



Just got an idea, I'm going to check the rofr thread to see "what Jerry would have done" before making offers from now on.

Haha, it's not shame that's the problem. DH sends me in alone on our business negotiations because I embarrass him with my shamelessness. But impatience... Never had this much trouble spending a budget before.



Jerry5788 said:


> Jerry5788---$115-$26690-220-BLT-Feb-0/17, 293/18, 220/19-Seller pays 2018 due- sent 6/18, taken 7/11





Jerry5788 said:


> Oh well - only bummed I passed on the $130 CCV (no closing) now



I get it now. I have to turn it into a sport, not just an annoying inconvenience.

Sorry that didn't pass. Great deal again!


----------



## Gryhndmom

TexasChick123 said:


> To the pp who asked about whether or not Disney cares about cc being paid by the buyer or seller, of course they care.  It goes into their calculations.  Also, if the seller is paying cc, and Disney exercises ROFR, then the seller is paying Disney those cc because one of Disney's subsidiaries becomes the title company.  It's just another way for them to capture a profit.



Oohhh...good point!


----------



## DVC2018

DVC2018---$145-$15825-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 161/18, 100/19- sent 7/10

This is my first attempt to buy into DVC.

Thank you all for creating such a wonderful community!


----------



## vrajewski10513

It’s always nerve racking when you see contracts submitted after yours get accepted and you still haven’t heard anything


----------



## PrincessDuck

vrajewski10513 said:


> It’s always nerve racking when you see contracts submitted after yours get accepted and you still haven’t heard anything



I totally agree!


----------



## DFelt1

Dfelt1---$147-$19700-125-BLT-Sep-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 7/12

We took the plunge! Thanks to everyone here for all the info!


----------



## Frederic Civish

vrajewski10513 said:


> It’s always nerve racking when you see contracts submitted after yours get accepted and you still haven’t heard anything



I wonder if there are different 'teams' of people doing the ROFR evaluations, and some just move faster than others.


----------



## TexasChick123

Frederic Civish said:


> I wonder if there are different 'teams' of people doing the ROFR evaluations, and some just move faster than others.



I think that there are a few factors at play as to when people hear back:

1) Certain resorts submitted within a date range generally hear back on the same day;
2) The speed at which your broker notifies you after hearing back from Disney varies greatly;
3) Disney informs brokers in batches, so yours may be pushed by a day or two depending on which batch you fall into

I'm sure there are other factors, but those are the ones I have noticed and can think of before I have finished my morning coffee.


----------



## ericar

ericar---$110-$19481-160-AKV-Dec-35/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/27, passed 7/12


----------



## vrajewski10513

TexasChick123 said:


> I think that there are a few factors at play as to when people hear back:
> 
> 1) Certain resorts submitted within a date range generally hear back on the same day;
> 2) The speed at which your broker notifies you after hearing back from Disney varies greatly;
> 3) Disney informs brokers in batches, so yours may be pushed by a day or two depending on which batch you fall into
> 
> I'm sure there are other factors, but those are the ones I have noticed and can think of before I have finished my morning coffee.


Thanks for this! I followed up with our broker to see if they heard anything and just didn’t get a chance to let us know and they said they havent heard anything for submissions submitted after 6/22. But obviously people have gotten answers for submissions after that here on the boards so maybe it does depend on the broker.


----------



## CatNipRules

vrajewski10513 said:


> Thanks for this! I followed up with our broker to see if they heard anything and just didn’t get a chance to let us know and they said they havent heard anything for submissions submitted after 6/22. But obviously people have gotten answers for submissions after that here on the boards so maybe it does depend on the broker.


If you don't mind me asking who are you using?


----------



## vrajewski10513

CatNipRules said:


> If you don't mind me asking who are you using?


DVC Resale Market


----------



## Bro0kemarie

Bro0kemarie---$99-$15253-140-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 169/18, 140/19- sent 7/12

Our first attempt at purchasing DVC! So grateful for all of the great info on this forum. We went to a DVC open house on our recent honeymoon which prompted me to do some research. Definitely saved us a lot of money. Hope we pass!


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

ericar said:


> ericar---$110-$19481-160-AKV-Dec-35/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/27, passed 7/12



Congratulations!


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Just got word this morning that we passed. We are very excited.

DVC Fanatic---$145-$31133-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/26, passed 7/12


----------



## Jerry5788

DVC Fanatic said:


> Just got word this morning that we passed. We are very excited.
> 
> DVC Fanatic---$145-$31133-200-PVB-Dec-0/17, 200/18, 200/19- sent 6/26, passed 7/12



Congrats! I submitted my poly on 6/18 so if I don’t hear back today it isn’t looking good!


----------



## vrajewski10513

vrajewski---$117-$11700-100-AKL-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/26, passed 7/12!!


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV---$180-$11295-60-VGF-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 97/19, 60/20- sent 6/21, passed 7/12


----------



## Frederic Civish

vrajewski10513 said:


> "If you don't mind me asking, who did you use?"
> 
> DVC Resale Market



I'm not sure that the Broker affects it much, other than how quickly they submit and how quickly they inform you.  I have checked with my agent in the past, on one property, and been told, "Oh, it passed ROFR two days ago.  We were going to let you know today."  And I have had the situation on another property, where they heard, but they didn't plan to inform me for a week, since they were waiting for the Disney Letter of Estoppel before they told me.

I have used DVC Resale Market in the past on a Bay Lake Tower contract and it seemed quite prompt to me.  Actually, I think it was within 10 days after it was submitted, and they called me to let me know.  So, I think I tend to go along with the idea that Disney does them in Batches.  And each resort might have its own batch.  So, if you squeeze into a batch just before they review that batch, there might be other contracts that have already been waiting in that batch for a week or two, but you will be informed at the same time as they will.


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Jerry5788 said:


> Congrats! I submitted my poly on 6/18 so if I don’t hear back today it isn’t looking good!



I used Fidelity, What were your offer specifics?


----------



## eaglesrest

Eaglesrest---$97-$12853-120-SSR-Mar-0/17, 203/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 6/27, passed 7/12

2 down, 1 to go


----------



## Bing Showei

Frederic Civish said:


> I'm not sure that the Broker affects it much, other than how quickly they submit and how quickly they inform you.  I have checked with my agent in the past, on one property, and been told, "Oh, it passed ROFR two days ago.  We were going to let you know today."  And I have had the situation on another property, where they heard, but they didn't plan to inform me for a week, since they were waiting for the Disney letter of Estopel before they told me.
> 
> I have used DVC Resale Market in the past on a Bay Lake Tower contract and it seemed quite prompt to me.  Actually, I think it was within 10 days after it was submitted, and they called me to let me know.  So, I think I tend to go along with the idea that Disney does them in Batches.  And each resort might have its own batch.  So, if you squeeze into a batch just before they review that batch, there might be other contracts that have already been waiting in that batch for a week or two, but you will be informed at the same time as they will.


I agree it has little to do with the the broker. Biggest hang up will be your title company. I’m convinced they are consistently more an obstacle than even Disney. Just closed a second time with one title company (Jeffrey Sweet) that managed to go from offer to OCC in 30 days.

Title companies become bottle necked and will work their way through a stack of contracts “waiting on Disney for estoppel.” Estoppel takes no time, but title companies will consistently build in 30 days to process.


----------



## motherof5

Lys_A_ said:


> Lyza---$100-$16729-150-AKV-Sep-150/17, 200/18, 150/19- sent 7/10
> 
> I know AKV has been taken ALOT in the last few months. I am not very positive, I think they won’t wave... I hope my file will be in her desk à 4pm Friday night before vacation so he will said « I need to go pack my luggage I will wave this one »


keep us posted and good luck


----------



## motherof5

DisneynBison said:


> Its a crap shoot it looks like yesterday and today at AKV  There was a $98, 100, 104, 105, 110 and 116.  That all were recorded and passed ROFR about a month ago.
> 
> Disney really doesn't like the foreign contracts if you have the time to wait for the usually longer close.


I agree that they don't like foreign contracts I bought a OKW in Feb for $72 a point only had 93 of the 370 2018 points, but still I think it was a good deal.


----------



## motherof5

ericar said:


> ericar---$110-$19481-160-AKV-Dec-35/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/27, passed 7/12


Congratulations on a good contract and early acceptance.


----------



## Frederic Civish

Bing Showei said:


> I agree it has little to do with the the broker. Biggest hang up will be your title company. I’m convinced they are consistently more an obstacle than even Disney. Just closed a second time with one title company (Jeffrey Sweet) that managed to go from offer to OCC in 30 days.
> 
> Title companies become bottle necked and will work their way through a stack of contracts “waiting on Disney for estoppel.” Estoppel takes no time, but title companies will consistently build in 30 days to process.



Another thing is that everyone says, "ROFR will take up to 30 days.  Disney has 30 days to review it."

Well, I'm not sure if that is true.  Everyone says it, but, I could be wrong, but I don't think that the DVC Membership Contract with Disney specifies that they need to do it within 30 days.  In other words, potentially, they could take longer.  But, that being said, I think they are averaging about 2 1/2 weeks right now.  Depending on the property, points, contract etc.  If they look at it closely or if you are on the cusp, it might take longer for them to make a decision, whereas a straight, strong Yes or No is probably pretty fast.


----------



## motherof5

eaglesrest said:


> Eaglesrest---$97-$12853-120-SSR-Mar-0/17, 203/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 6/27, passed 7/12
> 
> 2 down, 1 to go


Great deal.  Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

vrajewski10513 said:


> vrajewski---$117-$11700-100-AKL-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/26, passed 7/12!!


This is the month for passing AKL.  Congrats.


----------



## PrincessDuck

PrincessDuck---$105-$18617-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 6/22, passed 7/12


----------



## BlueRibbon

BlueRibbon---$147-$19370-125-BLT-Dec-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 6/28, passed 7/12!!


----------



## Gryhndmom

BlueRibbon said:


> BlueRibbon---$147-$19370-125-BLT-Dec-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 6/28, passed 7/12!!



Congrats and welcome to the BLT family!


----------



## ScubaCat

vrajewski10513 said:


> vrajewski---$117-$11700-100-AKL-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/26, passed 7/12!!


Congrats! But could you reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Frederic Civish said:


> Another thing is that everyone says, "ROFR will take up to 30 days.  Disney has 30 days to review it."
> 
> Well, I'm not sure if that is true.  Everyone says it, but, I could be wrong, but I don't think that the DVC Membership Contract with Disney specifies that they need to do it within 30 days.  In other words, potentially, they could take longer.  But, that being said, I think they are averaging about 2 1/2 weeks right now.  Depending on the property, points, contract etc.  If they look at it closely or if you are on the cusp, it might take longer for them to make a decision, whereas a straight, strong Yes or No is probably pretty fast.



The wording is that it has be to submitted to DVC for ROFR at least 30 days prior to closing.  ie, they have to have a minimum of 30 days to review, it isn't a maximum number.  However DVC has generally responded in 30 days or less.


----------



## vrajewski10513

ScubaCat said:


> Congrats! But could you reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?


vrajewski---$117-$12886-100-AKV-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/26, passed 7/12


----------



## Thumper729

vrajewski10513 said:


> vrajewski---$117-$12886-100-AKV-Mar-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/26, passed 7/12


Yay- congrats to you. Finally lol....
I also am waiting on my 4th attempt. I submitted a day before you- same broker- same property- same points- but at 115.00- still waiting


----------



## vrajewski10513

Thumper729 said:


> Yay- congrats to you. Finally lol....
> I also am waiting on my 4th attempt. I submitted a day before you- same broker- same property- same points- but at 115.00- still waiting


I’m like the most impatient person ever. I only had to wait two weeks and i was so anxious lol $115 is still a really good price, i hope you hear good news soon! Maybe follow up with them? I emailed the company to follow up and they told me they hadn’t heard anything, then a couple hours later i got the approval email. Probably because they didn’t want to keep hearing from me lol


----------



## CatNipRules

vrajewski10513 said:


> I’m like the most impatient person ever. I only had to wait two weeks and i was so anxious lol $115 is still a really good price, i hope you hear good news soon! Maybe follow up with them? I emailed the company to follow up and they told me they hadn’t heard anything, then a couple hours later i got the approval email. Probably because they didn’t want to keep hearing from me lol


I’m just as impatient as you and it’s only been a week. Lol. I don’t do well with waiting. This is like the worst thing ever for me. Lol.


----------



## vrajewski10513

CatNipRules said:


> I’m just as impatient as you and it’s only been a week. Lol. I don’t do well with waiting. This is like the worst thing ever for me. Lol.


And once it passes RoFR there’s more waiting lol


----------



## Reneedisnerd

vrajewski10513 said:


> And once it passes RoFR there’s more waiting lol


This is me now.  Passed last Friday and I wait. I felt like an expert with everything before ROFR since I went through it 4 times but closing-not really any idea what comes next other than payment and signature (I have been researching).
I said I would never buy direct but we are already looking at adding pts.  The slight different between adding 50 or 75 points direct/resale I can live with so yeah, direct for 75 it is. I was told I couldn’t get on the wait list until the end of the month (or my contract closes) so...I wait again. Fun isn’t it.  I feel like I am in the military again...hurry up and wait lol.


----------



## Jerry5788

Reneedisnerd said:


> This is me now.  Passed last Friday and I wait. I felt like an expert with everything before ROFR since I went through it 4 times but closing-not really any idea what comes next other than payment and signature (I have been researching).
> I said I would never buy direct but we are already looking at adding pts.  The slight different between adding 50 or 75 points direct/resale I can live with so yeah, direct for 75 it is. I was told I couldn’t get on the wait list until the end of the month (or my contract closes) so...I wait again. Fun isn’t it.  I feel like I am in the military again...hurry up and wait lol.



Wait up to three weeks for estoppel then closing documents and you give them all your money. Then depends how quick they do it but they file the deed. Then another three weeks before your membership number and contract id


----------



## Thumper729

Just got the email:

thumper729---$115-$12631-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/25, passed 7/13

Yay... 4th time trying...so happy!!!!
#finally


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Jerry5788 said:


> Wait up to three weeks for estoppel then closing documents and you give them all your money. Then depends how quick they do it but they file the deed. Then another three weeks before your membership number and contract id


Thanks for the info.  I think this wait is a lot easier that the ROFR wait (still waiting but not as stressful) especially since I have no plans for using the points any time soon.   Already have Disney Paris booked for Nov so my next World trip won’t be until (at the earliest) June 2019.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Thumper729 said:


> Just got the email:
> 
> thumper729---$115-$12631-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/25, passed 7/13
> 
> Yay... 4th time trying...so happy!!!!
> #finally


It is a relief isn’t it?


----------



## Jerry5788

Reneedisnerd said:


> Thanks for the info.  I think this wait is a lot easier that the ROFR wait (still waiting but not as stressful) especially since I have no plans for using the points any time soon.   Already have Disney Paris booked for Nov so my next World trip won’t be until (at the earliest) June 2019.



Yes but the 11month priority just opened! It’s noy as stressful as you put just more annoying


----------



## kboo

Reneedisnerd said:


> Thanks for the info.  I think this wait is a lot easier that the ROFR wait (still waiting but not as stressful) especially since I have no plans for using the points any time soon.   Already have Disney Paris booked for Nov so my next World trip won’t be until (at the earliest) June 2019.



The problem is that once we started getting more points and adding on, we had a much lower threshold for "adding" a trip. We considered and decided against using the 124 expiring points for a last minute trip to WDW. (And they are not in my account yet... argh). But we added a Xmas trip for 2019 and are doing an adults only long weekend in 2019 for our 25th anniversary. So we went from 1 trip in 2019 to 3 in the space of a few months. We are also considering a trip in September for the AP event at TS Land... One of the longtime owners of DVC and members of the board said that buying DVC does not save you any money, and that is definitely true for us!!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

kboo said:


> The problem is that once we started getting more points and adding on, we had a much lower threshold for "adding" a trip. We considered and decided against using the 124 expiring points for a last minute trip to WDW. (And they are not in my account yet... argh). But we added a Xmas trip for 2019 and are doing an adults only long weekend in 2019 for our 25th anniversary. So we went from 1 trip in 2019 to 3 in the space of a few months. We are also considering a trip in September for the AP event at TS Land... One of the longtime owners of DVC and members of the board said that buying DVC does not save you any money, and that is definitely true for us!!


This is going to be us.  It has hit already.  We were planning our next trip for Dec 2019 and I thought...well what about June 2019 in addition to Dec?  We are in the planning stages now and everything will come down to how fast we can get this one done, the added points included and availability when we finally go to make the reservations.


----------



## docwillie

docwillie---$155-$20800-130-VGF-Jun-0/17, 130/18, 0/19, 130/20- sent 6/29


----------



## docwillie

docwillie---$91-$18785-200-SSR-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 200/19- sent 6/29


----------



## hlhlaw07

hlhlaw07---$148-$16,150.61-110-VGF-APR-0/17, 0/18, 0/19-Seller credits 2009 MF- sent 7/11

Well, I did it.  I didn't need any more points right now, but I really wanted a VGF contract.  A stripped one was perfect for me as I have more points than I can use right now, and I will be out of the country most of next year.  But I look forward to using that home resort booking advantage in the future!


----------



## ScubaCat

hlhlaw07 said:


> hlhlaw07---$148-$16,150.61-110-VGF-APR-0/17, 0/18, 0/19-Seller credits 2009 MF- sent 7/11
> 
> Well, I did it.  I didn't need any more points right now, but I really wanted a VGF contract.  A stripped one was perfect for me as I have more points than I can use right now, and I will be out of the country most of next year.  But I look forward to using that home resort booking advantage in the future!



Good luck!  Can you reformat that with the link in post #1 for the list?  Thanks


----------



## Mumof4mice

Mumof4mice---$101-$35350-350-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 397/18, 350/19-Seller pays 2018 MF and CC- sent 7/13


----------



## rex420

rex420---$99-$18712-175-SSR-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 142/18, 175/19- sent 6/28, passed 7/13

So excited!!!!!  Can't wait to book our first trip.


----------



## hlhlaw07

ScubaCat said:


> Good luck!  Can you reformat that with the link in post #1 for the list?  Thanks


I tried, it won’t work as when I account for the credit at closing from the seller for the 2019 dues it won’t format it. What am I missing?


----------



## ScubaCat

hlhlaw07 said:


> I tried, it won’t work as when I account for the credit at closing from the seller for the 2019 dues it won’t format it. What am I missing?


I guess that's somewhat unusual to pay less than points*price so until I can think of a better way, put 16350 for the price and just edit it back to 16150 after. (I won't tell anyone )


----------



## hlhlaw07

hlhlaw07---$148-$16150-110-VGF-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19-Seller credit ‘19 MF- sent 7/11

Ok think I got it that time!


----------



## motherof5

Thumper729 said:


> Just got the email:
> 
> thumper729---$115-$12631-100-AKV-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/25, passed 7/13
> 
> Yay... 4th time trying...so happy!!!!
> #finally


So happy for you.  Congratulations and welcome to the DVC Family


----------



## motherof5

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$101-$35350-350-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 397/18, 350/19-Seller pays 2018 MF and CC- sent 7/13


This is a great deal.  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## ScubaCat

hlhlaw07 said:


> hlhlaw07---$148-$16150-110-VGF-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19-Seller credit ‘19 MF- sent 7/11
> 
> Ok think I got it that time!


Perfect. Now it'll pass ROFR no problem!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Took longer than usual because you all are extra entertaining this week.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Took longer than usual


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


>


----------



## Mumof4mice

I think current resale pricing of AKV and SSR demonstrates the influence DVC is able to exert through their ROFR bombardment campaigns.   They have us doubting anything under $115 is safe when contracts in the 90s were passing mere months ago.


----------



## JV63

After losing 3 OKW in a row to ROFR we decided to switch resorts and on lucky Friday the 13th, we passed 

JV63---$129-$35216-260-BCV-Mar-0/17, 300/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/27, passed 7/13


----------



## motherof5

JV63 said:


> After losing 3 OKW in a row to ROFR we decided to switch resorts and on lucky Friday the 13th, we passed
> 
> JV63---$129-$35216-260-BCV-Mar-0/17, 300/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/27, passed 7/13


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

rex420 said:


> rex420---$99-$18712-175-SSR-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 142/18, 175/19- sent 6/28, passed 7/13
> 
> So excited!!!!!  Can't wait to book our first trip.


Congratulations.  Friday the 13th seems to have been a lucky day for a few people on here.


----------



## NewYorkMom

YAY we are still waiting on our first contract points from BLT to be loaded by Disney and then we heard our AKV (2nd attempt) passed ROFR as well! Cannot wait to be able to book. Hopefully it will not be much longer for us to get the closing docs from Sweet's office for our 2nd contract. We are so excited to FINALLY be DVC owners 

NewYorkMom---$105-$24120-210-AKV-Jun-62/17, 210/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 6/12, passed 7/6


----------



## CatNipRules

JV63 said:


> After losing 3 OKW in a row to ROFR we decided to switch resorts and on lucky Friday the 13th, we passed
> 
> JV63---$129-$35216-260-BCV-Mar-0/17, 300/18, 260/19, 260/20-Seller pays closing- sent 6/27, passed 7/13


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

rex420 said:


> rex420---$99-$18712-175-SSR-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 142/18, 175/19- sent 6/28, passed 7/13
> 
> So excited!!!!!  Can't wait to book our first trip.


Welcome SSR neighbor.  We passed ROFR on 7/6 for SSR and we are waiting for closing and all the other fun stuff that comes on this side of the ROFR.  
I love to see all the passes lately, especially since June was so terrible with taken contracts.


----------



## CatNipRules

Reneedisnerd said:


> Welcome SSR neighbor.  We passed ROFR on 7/6 for SSR and we are waiting for closing and all the other fun stuff that comes on this side of the ROFR.
> I love to see all the passes lately, especially since June was so terrible with taken contracts.


Is it sad that I'm not sure what comes after ROFR? I guess I should read up on it to see. LOL!!


----------



## aokeefe

CatNipRules said:


> Is it sad that I'm not sure what comes after ROFR? I guess I should read up on it to see. LOL!!


Unfortunately, after ROFR means more WAITING (for closing docs!)


----------



## vrajewski10513

Wrong post


----------



## vrajewski10513

CatNipRules said:


> Is it sad that I'm not sure what comes after ROFR? I guess I should read up on it to see. LOL!!


The email from my broker said...

Disney will issue the estoppel in approximately 20 to 30 days and the title company will then prepare and send the closing documents to you.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

vrajewski10513 said:


> The email from my broker said...
> 
> Disney will issue the estoppel in approximately 20 to 30 days and the title company will then prepare and send the closing documents to you.


Got the same email.  I checked out some of the closing timelines in the other thread and they seem to be all over the map with regards to timeframe to receiving closing docs.


----------



## LynJ

Lynj---$104-$5778-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 7/16

Now that we've actually stayed at our home resort,  we know we really want it to be our "home" base for most trips.


----------



## DDuck4Life

2nd attempt, fingers crossed!

DDuck4Life---$102-$22048-200-AKV-Dec-46/17, 131/18, 200/19- sent 7/16


----------



## kboo

hlhlaw07 said:


> hlhlaw07---$148-$16,150.61-110-VGF-APR-0/17, 0/18, 0/19-Seller credits 2009 MF- sent 7/11
> 
> Well, I did it.  I didn't need any more points right now, but I really wanted a VGF contract.  A stripped one was perfect for me as I have more points than I can use right now, and I will be out of the country most of next year.  But I look forward to using that home resort booking advantage in the future!



That is an awesome price!! You can close anytime, though? Congratulations! You will love VGF! 



NewYorkMom said:


> YAY we are still waiting on our first contract points from BLT to be loaded by Disney and then we heard our AKV (2nd attempt) passed ROFR as well! Cannot wait to be able to book. Hopefully it will not be much longer for us to get the closing docs from Sweet's office for our 2nd contract. We are so excited to FINALLY be DVC owners
> 
> NewYorkMom---$105-$24120-210-AKV-Jun-62/17, 210/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 6/12, passed 7/6



Congratulations! I remember your threads here looking for information. (Almost) welcome home!


----------



## motherof5

NewYorkMom said:


> YAY we are still waiting on our first contract points from BLT to be loaded by Disney and then we heard our AKV (2nd attempt) passed ROFR as well! Cannot wait to be able to book. Hopefully it will not be much longer for us to get the closing docs from Sweet's office for our 2nd contract. We are so excited to FINALLY be DVC owners
> 
> NewYorkMom---$105-$24120-210-AKV-Jun-62/17, 210/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 6/12, passed 7/6


great deal.  congratulations and welcome to the AK family


----------



## motherof5

DDuck4Life said:


> 2nd attempt, fingers crossed!
> 
> DDuck4Life---$102-$22048-200-AKV-Dec-46/17, 131/18, 200/19- sent 7/16


Sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Got our closing docs today! We can't officially close until after the seller takes a vacation using some points in September (that's why it's not a "loaded" contract) but we are excited that we are through estoppel and things appear to be moving along nicely


----------



## Preacherroe

So what does it mean when, while having a contract with Disney awaiting ROFR, I see an identical contract pop back up on a resale website?  Same points, same use year, even same ID # listing...but this time for a lot more money.  Crazy coincidence, or is something underhanded going on? (And have I grown paranoid by Disney targeting me for ROFR?)


----------



## Bing Showei

Preacherroe said:


> So what does it mean when, while having a contract with Disney awaiting ROFR, I see an identical contract pop back up on a resale website?  Same points, same use year, even same ID # listing...but this time for a lot more money.  Crazy coincidence, or is something underhanded going on? (And have I grown paranoid by Disney targeting me for ROFR?)


May just me a technical glitch? Ask your broker and let us know if it’s something more nefarious. 

DUN DUN DUNNNNN.


----------



## hlhlaw07

kboo said:


> That is an awesome price!! You can close anytime, though? Congratulations! You will love VGF!


Thanks!  I'd like to say that it was a result of my fierce lawyer negotiating skills, but they accepted my offer without countering.  No can close by date, and it appears to be on the same closing timeline as my previous resale purchase (a few months).  When I submitted the offer, the broker tried to make me feel bad for the price I was offering and said they may not even counter.  I said OK, I'd still like to submit it.  She was pretty shocked it was accepted without counter.  It was actually pretty freeing to know that I do not need and cannot use the contract until probably 2020 because I was completely not invested in whether my offer was accepted.  So it was a nice surprise.  Last time around, I crafted my offers to ensure they were accepted.  This time I was looking for a deal and figured I had plenty of time to find one.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Making Moore Memories said:


> Got our closing docs today! We can't officially close until after the seller takes a vacation using some points in September (that's why it's not a "loaded" contract) but we are excited that we are through estoppel and things appear to be moving along nicely


Wow, that was quick!


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

aokeefe said:


> Unfortunately, after ROFR means more WAITING (for closing docs!)



Agreed - This is my life now.  It's almost as bad as waiting for ROFR.  LOL.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Making Moore Memories said:


> Got our closing docs today! We can't officially close until after the seller takes a vacation using some points in September (that's why it's not a "loaded" contract) but we are excited that we are through estoppel and things appear to be moving along nicely


So jealous that you already have your closing docs-I think we both passed ROFR on the same day.  If it is okay to ask, who is your title company?


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Reneedisnerd said:


> So jealous that you already have your closing docs-I think we both passed ROFR on the same day.  If it is okay to ask, who is your title company?


The title company is First American. We used DVCSales as our broker. So far, so good!


----------



## motherof5

Preacherroe said:


> So what does it mean when, while having a contract with Disney awaiting ROFR, I see an identical contract pop back up on a resale website?  Same points, same use year, even same ID # listing...but this time for a lot more money.  Crazy coincidence, or is something underhanded going on? (And have I grown paranoid by Disney targeting me for ROFR?)


any word on this was it a error?


----------



## tachyonbb

Preacherroe, were you told by Disney that it was in ROFR or by the broker?  Perhaps they are seeing if they can get a better price before sending it in to Disney.


----------



## rex420

Reneedisnerd said:


> Welcome SSR neighbor.  We passed ROFR on 7/6 for SSR and we are waiting for closing and all the other fun stuff that comes on this side of the ROFR.
> I love to see all the passes lately, especially since June was so terrible with taken contracts.



Thanks.  Looking forward to the first trip, but first have to survive the waiting.


----------



## DisneyBarretts

This waiting is KILLING me!!!!  Especially since it is such a great price and I'm not sure what Disney will do!!!  It's been 10 days, so hopefully I'll hear something by the end of the week. If I don't, I'm going to start thinking they are taking it back. :-(


----------



## CatNipRules

DisneyBarretts said:


> This waiting is KILLING me!!!!  Especially since it is such a great price and I'm not sure what Disney will do!!!  It's been 10 days, so hopefully I'll hear something by the end of the week. If I don't, I'm going to start thinking they are taking it back. :-(


It's been 12 days for me. The wait is killing me also. I am just taking it one day at a time. I am nervous one moment and then hopeful the next. We can be nervous together. LOL!!


----------



## Preacherroe

Preacherroe, were you told by Disney that it was in ROFR or by the broker? Perhaps they are seeing if they can get a better price before sending it in to Disney

I was told by the broker that it went to Disney on 6/21.  When Disney takes it (which I fully expect to happen), I'll ask to see their email.


----------



## DisneyBarretts

CatNipRules said:


> It's been 12 days for me. The wait is killing me also. I am just taking it one day at a time. I am nervous one moment and then hopeful the next. We can be nervous together. LOL!!



I want the DVC you're going for! My husband is making us start out small. But better than nothing...I guess. Lol


----------



## CatNipRules

DisneyBarretts said:


> I want the DVC you're going for! My husband is making us start out small. But better than nothing...I guess. Lol


One step at a time. I know that it’s technically still too early to worry, but I’m a worrier by nature. I keep checking my email 40 times a day hoping that the email that is going to bring me the news one way or the other will suddenly appear. Lol.


----------



## ericamerica

ericamerica---$78-$9102-100-HH-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 128/18, 100/19- sent 6/20, passed 7/11


----------



## Dan1

Dan1---$111-$20018-170-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 173/18, 170/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29, passed 7/17

Done and done. 

Contracts at SSR, Boardwalk (direct) and now two at AKV. 

Our three fav. resorts all locked up. 

Time to hide the checkbook.......until maybe one more upon retirement when we’ll have more free time. 

Thanks for everyone’s help and guidance.


----------



## DaveNan

Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$111-$20018-170-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 173/18, 170/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29, passed 7/17
> 
> Done and done.
> 
> Contracts at SSR, Boardwalk (direct) and now two at AKV.
> 
> Our three fav. resorts all locked up.
> 
> Time to hide the checkbook.......until maybe one more upon retirement when we’ll have more free time.
> 
> Thanks for everyone’s help and guidance.


I too recently added SSR, BWV, and AKV.  I am hoping to be done adding points forever, but I already have more than I originally planned.


----------



## motherof5

ericamerica said:


> ericamerica---$78-$9102-100-HH-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 128/18, 100/19- sent 6/20, passed 7/11


Congratulations.


----------



## motherof5

DaveNan said:


> I too recently added SSR, BWV, and AKV.  I am hoping to be done adding points forever, but I already have more than I originally planned.


Congratulations


----------



## CatNipRules

Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$111-$20018-170-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 173/18, 170/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29, passed 7/17
> 
> Done and done.
> 
> Contracts at SSR, Boardwalk (direct) and now two at AKV.
> 
> Our three fav. resorts all locked up.
> 
> Time to hide the checkbook.......until maybe one more upon retirement when we’ll have more free time.
> 
> Thanks for everyone’s help and guidance.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Preacherroe

Bing Showei---$93-$17859-175-SSR-Mar-0/17, 175/18, 175/19- sent 6/13, passed 7/2

How in the world did you get SSR by ROFR with $93 pp???  Can I please hire you to represent me?


----------



## Preacherroe

Bing Showei---$93-$17859-175-SSR-Mar-0/17, 175/18, 175/19- sent 6/13, passed 7/2

I am stunned by the price you paid and got by ROFR.  You give us all hope!


----------



## motherof5

Preacherroe said:


> Bing Showei---$93-$17859-175-SSR-Mar-0/17, 175/18, 175/19- sent 6/13, passed 7/2
> 
> How in the world did you get SSR by ROFR with $93 pp???  Can I please hire you to represent me?


This is amazing and with all 2018 points.  Enjoy and Congratulations!


----------



## Bing Showei

Preacherroe said:


> How in the world did you get SSR by ROFR with $93 pp??? Can I please hire you to represent me?





Preacherroe said:


> I am stunned by the price you paid and got by ROFR. You give us all hope!


It's anyones guess what will get by ROFR.

To be honest, $93/pt for SSR in today's market is a decent price, but it is not a great deal. Less than 6 months ago, $85/pt was not uncommon. And unlike the precipitous rise in resale sale prices at PVB/VGF/VGC (which saw the biggest jumps in direct prices), there is absolutely nothing that has happened in the market that would suggest SSR should be selling today at prices being asked for, namely in the $110/pt range. Few other resorts have seen this high a delta in the last three months. SSR and AKV have been moved significantly by brokers guided by ROFR numbers.

I really hope your SSR at $85/pt goes through. I agree that it's unlikely, but that would be quite the coup.


----------



## Preacherroe

Bing Showei said:


> It's anyones guess what will get by ROFR.
> 
> To be honest, $93/pt for SSR in today's market is a decent price, but it is not a great deal. Less than 6 months ago, $85/pt was not uncommon. And unlike the precipitous rise in resale sale prices at PVB/VGF/VGC (which saw the biggest jumps in direct prices), there is absolutely nothing that has happened in the market that would suggest SSR should be selling today at prices being asked for, namely in the $110/pt range. Few other resorts have seen this high a delta in the last three months. SSR and AKV have been moved significantly by brokers guided by ROFR numbers.
> 
> I really hope your SSR at $85/pt goes through. I agree that it's unlikely, but that would be quite the coup.



I'm not optimistic, but what am I supposed to do?  Beg the seller to allow me to pay more than their asking price?


----------



## TexasChick123

Preacherroe said:


> I'm not optimistic, but what am I supposed to do?  Beg the seller to allow me to pay more than their asking price?



This is funny because it’s what I did last year. It was my BLT contract I bought for $100pp. It was listed for $80pp, but after having multiple contracts taken, I wanted to live on the edge but not fall off the cliff. The broker told me the sellers were international and just wanted it sold ASAP. It was the UY I was looking for, the right number of points, and a few bonus points without having to pay MF’s. I offered $100pp and passed ROFR by the skin of my teeth. My DH was mad I didn’t try at $80pp, but I told him that was a waste of my time because it was so low. I’d already had two taken at $108pp and $105pp. I don’t regret it one bit. If you do get yours through at $85pp, that’ll be amazing! Best of luck!!!


----------



## motherof5

TexasChick123 said:


> This is funny because it’s what I did last year. It was my BLT contract I bought for $100pp. It was listed for $80pp, but after having multiple contracts taken, I wanted to live on the edge but not fall off the cliff. The broker told me the sellers were international and just wanted it sold ASAP. It was the UY I was looking for, the right number of points, and a few bonus points without having to pay MF’s. I offered $100pp and passed ROFR by the skin of my teeth. My DH was mad I didn’t try at $80pp, but I told him that was a waste of my time because it was so low. I’d already had two taken at $108pp and $105pp. I don’t regret it one bit. If you do get yours through at $85pp, that’ll be amazing! Best of luck!!!


I would love to see this pass, gives hope to everyone else. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Bing Showei

motherof5 said:


> I would love to see this pass, gives hope to everyone else. Good luck and keep us posted.


And this is why the mouse loves his ROFR.


----------



## intertile

intertile---$118-$18404-150-BWV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 84/18, 150/19- sent 7/18

Will be my last add-on for at least 10 years... just like I said last time in 2016, lol


----------



## intertile

Bing Showei said:


> It's anyones guess what will get by ROFR.
> 
> To be honest, $93/pt for SSR in today's market is a decent price, but it is not a great deal. Less than 6 months ago, $85/pt was not uncommon. And unlike the precipitous rise in resale sale prices at PVB/VGF/VGC (which saw the biggest jumps in direct prices), there is absolutely nothing that has happened in the market that would suggest SSR should be selling today at prices being asked for, namely in the $110/pt range. Few other resorts have seen this high a delta in the last three months. SSR and AKV have been moved significantly by brokers guided by ROFR numbers.
> 
> I really hope your SSR at $85/pt goes through. I agree that it's unlikely, but that would be quite the coup.



Disney has been taking contracts from those 2 resorts at a very high rate lately.(Also OKW)  That has in turn pushed brokers to up the prices for prospective buyers.  
I got the info from a brokers site, and he referenced the comptrollers.  
Here is the link, not sure if it is approved: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-rofr-june-18-report/


----------



## Preacherroe

Preacherroe---$85-$26210-300-SSR-Jun-0/17, 144/18, 171/19, 300/20- sent 6/22, taken 7/18

Welp...strike 2. One more strike and I'll have to sit out an inning.


----------



## docwillie

docwillie said:


> docwillie---$155-$20800-130-VGF-Jun-0/17, 130/18, 0/19, 130/20- sent 6/29



docwillie---$155-$20800-130-VGF-Jun-0/17, 130/18, 0/19, 130/20- sent 6/29 passed 7/18


----------



## docwillie

docwillie said:


> docwillie---$91-$18785-200-SSR-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 200/19- sent 6/29




docwillie---$91-$18785-200-SSR-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 200/19- sent 6/29 passed 7/17


----------



## Bing Showei

Preacherroe said:


> Preacherroe---$85-$26210-300-SSR-Jun-0/17, 144/18, 171/19, 300/20- sent 6/22, taken 7/18
> 
> Welp...strike 2. One more strike and I'll have to sit out an inning.


Sorry, Preacherroe. Another one for the pillory; an example to anyone who dares devalue the DVC.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Preacherroe said:


> So what does it mean when, while having a contract with Disney awaiting ROFR, I see an identical contract pop back up on a resale website?  Same points, same use year, even same ID # listing...but this time for a lot more money.  Crazy coincidence, or is something underhanded going on? (And have I grown paranoid by Disney targeting me for ROFR?)


Is it listed with the same broker?


Dan1 said:


> Dan1---$111-$20018-170-AKV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 173/18, 170/19-Seller pays closing- sent 6/29, passed 7/17


Yay!  I have been following along to watch for your result @Dan1 .  I am so glad to see this finally passed.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Bing Showei said:


> It's anyones guess what will get by ROFR.
> 
> To be honest, $93/pt for SSR in today's market is a decent price, but it is not a great deal. Less than 6 months ago, $85/pt was not uncommon. And unlike the precipitous rise in resale sale prices at PVB/VGF/VGC (which saw the biggest jumps in direct prices), there is absolutely nothing that has happened in the market that would suggest SSR should be selling today at prices being asked for, namely in the $110/pt range. Few other resorts have seen this high a delta in the last three months. SSR and AKV have been moved significantly by brokers guided by ROFR numbers.
> 
> I really hope your SSR at $85/pt goes through. I agree that it's unlikely, but that would be quite the coup.



I ended up paying $100/pt at SSR in May/June.  When I started looking in April/May I was planning to offer $92/$93 but then when I became involved on these threads I was seeing SSR bought back at up to $95 routinely, and even $97 occasionally.  I had found one contract and placed an offer, to lose to another buyer, and then I found the perfect contract with correct UY, and loaded (double points for 2018), so I decided to offer asking price of $100, it also had another offer on the table, but if I offered asking, there wouldn't be any further negotiations, and I liked that factor also.

As I look at sites now, I can't believe they are asking $110-$120 for average number of points (150-250) at SSR and the contracts aren't even loaded.

I guess I am glad I purchased when I did.  Congrats to the $91/pt. SSR that just passed though.  That could have saved me some money.

From the April-June thread that I used for my thought process, these at SSR were all taken.  Emphasis bolded by me.
*SSR:*

ajjonesehc---$89-$24854-270-SSR-Mar-72/17, 270/18, 270/19- sent 3/9- taken 4/3

DaveNan---$90-$15085-150-SSR-Dec-50/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 3/12, taken 4/3

rwatson626---$86-$18630-210-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 3/20, taken 4/10

Mtob88---$92-$13274-130-SSR-Dec-35/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 3/22, taken 4/11

thumper729---$92-$15300-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 3/21, taken 4/11

TexasChick123---$85-$14297-150-SSR-Mar-38/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20-Seller banked 2017 pts- sent 3/26, taken 4/17

Erika Ambourn---$92-$18022-185-SSR-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 185/19, 185/20- sent 3/28, taken 4/19

Calculator---$90-$22500-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 250/19-Seller pays closing- sent 3/31, taken 4/29

Jerry5788---$88-$15528-160-SSR-Mar-81/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/11, taken 5/4

Blacklablover---$90-$18750-200-SSR-Dec-0/17, 36/18, 200/19- sent 4/12, taken 5/7

wfishy5---$89-$25724-270-SSR-Mar-0/17, 174/18, 270/19- sent 4/13, taken 5/9

*Thumper729---$95-$14725-150-SSR-Oct-0/17, 2/18, 150/19- sent 4/16, taken 5/14

Courtney924---$95-$10110-100-SSR-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16*

Samucy---$83-$19333-210-SSR-Dec-7/17, 210/18, 210/19- sent 4/9, taken 5/21

eaglesrest---$89-$29038-300-SSR-Dec-12/17, 125/18, 300/19- sent 4/27, taken 5/25

JimBoWyn---$90-$9647-100-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/3, taken 4/20

*Calculator---$95-$22325-235-SSR-Oct-0/17, 9/18, 235/19-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30, taken 5/30*

Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-0/17, 700/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11

michaelv---$86-$28233-300-SSR-Oct-8/17, 300/18, 300/19- sent 5/9, taken 6/11

Buzz's Buddy---$91-$18200-200-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/10, taken 6/11

Preacherroe---$90-$23230-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 17/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/14, taken 6/14

*thumper729---$97-$16065-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 9/18, 160/19- sent 5/21, taken 6/18*


----------



## Bing Showei

disneyeveryyear said:


> I ended up paying $100/pt at SSR in May/June.  When I started looking in April/May I was planning to offer $92/$93 but then when I became involved on these threads I was seeing SSR bought back at up to $95 routinely, and even $97 occasionally.  I had found one contract and placed an offer, to lose to another buyer, and then I found the perfect contract with correct UY, and loaded (double points for 2018), so I decided to offer asking price of $100 (it also had another offer on the table, but if I offered asking, there wouldn't be any further negotiations, and I liked that factor also.
> 
> As I look at sites now, I can't believe they are asking $110-$120 for average number of points (150-250) and the contracts aren't even loaded.
> 
> I guess I am glad I purchased when I did.


When you look at the big picture, what's a $5 difference on a 200 point contract? It's not even one (of 36) year's worth of ADs. Buying into DVC is a much more expensive proposition than just the initial outlay. 

I'm of the mindset that if you find the perfect contract for you and your family, that hits on exactly what you need, and if it's honestly something you can afford to do, it's not worth nickel and diming or risking ROFR. To me, "fair market" is much lower than where prices are now, but one man's fair market may be another man's lowball. But ultimately, it's wherever one is able to enter into a contract.

I don't imagine that, years into a contract, a lot of buyers look back lamenting, "Oh, I should've offered X dollars less." Because, let's be honest, by then, the amount they've paid to enjoy Dole Whips annually has dwarfed any potential negotiation savings - loving every minute of it notwithstanding.


----------



## Eric R

Eric R---$90-$23310-250-SSR-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 86/18, 250/19- sent 6/28, taken 7/17

No real surprise :-/


----------



## Carlymouse

disneyeveryyear said:


> I ended up paying $100/pt at SSR in May/June.  When I started looking in April/May I was planning to offer $92/$93 but then when I became involved on these threads I was seeing SSR bought back at up to $95 routinely, and even $97 occasionally.  I had found one contract and placed an offer, to lose to another buyer, and then I found the perfect contract with correct UY, and loaded (double points for 2018), so I decided to offer asking price of $100, it also had another offer on the table, but if I offered asking, there wouldn't be any further negotiations, and I liked that factor also.
> 
> As I look at sites now, I can't believe they are asking $110-$120 for average number of points (150-250) at SSR and the contracts aren't even loaded.
> 
> I guess I am glad I purchased when I did.  Congrats to the $91/pt. SSR that just passed though.  That could have saved me some money.
> 
> From the April-June thread that I used for my thought process, these at SSR were all taken.  Emphasis bolded by me.
> *SSR:*
> 
> ajjonesehc---$89-$24854-270-SSR-Mar-72/17, 270/18, 270/19- sent 3/9- taken 4/3
> 
> DaveNan---$90-$15085-150-SSR-Dec-50/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 3/12, taken 4/3
> 
> rwatson626---$86-$18630-210-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 3/20, taken 4/10
> 
> Mtob88---$92-$13274-130-SSR-Dec-35/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 3/22, taken 4/11
> 
> thumper729---$92-$15300-160-SSR-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 3/21, taken 4/11
> 
> TexasChick123---$85-$14297-150-SSR-Mar-38/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20-Seller banked 2017 pts- sent 3/26, taken 4/17
> 
> Erika Ambourn---$92-$18022-185-SSR-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 185/19, 185/20- sent 3/28, taken 4/19
> 
> Calculator---$90-$22500-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 250/19-Seller pays closing- sent 3/31, taken 4/29
> 
> Jerry5788---$88-$15528-160-SSR-Mar-81/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 4/11, taken 5/4
> 
> Blacklablover---$90-$18750-200-SSR-Dec-0/17, 36/18, 200/19- sent 4/12, taken 5/7
> 
> wfishy5---$89-$25724-270-SSR-Mar-0/17, 174/18, 270/19- sent 4/13, taken 5/9
> 
> *Thumper729---$95-$14725-150-SSR-Oct-0/17, 2/18, 150/19- sent 4/16, taken 5/14
> 
> Courtney924---$95-$10110-100-SSR-Apr-0/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 4/19, taken 5/16*
> 
> Samucy---$83-$19333-210-SSR-Dec-7/17, 210/18, 210/19- sent 4/9, taken 5/21
> 
> eaglesrest---$89-$29038-300-SSR-Dec-12/17, 125/18, 300/19- sent 4/27, taken 5/25
> 
> JimBoWyn---$90-$9647-100-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 4/3, taken 4/20
> 
> *Calculator---$95-$22325-235-SSR-Oct-0/17, 9/18, 235/19-Seller pays closing- sent 4/30, taken 5/30*
> 
> Jerry5788---$90-$34601-350-SSR-Apr-0/17, 700/18, 350/19- sent 5/11, taken 6/11
> 
> michaelv---$86-$28233-300-SSR-Oct-8/17, 300/18, 300/19- sent 5/9, taken 6/11
> 
> Buzz's Buddy---$91-$18200-200-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 200/19-Seller pays closing- sent 5/10, taken 6/11
> 
> Preacherroe---$90-$23230-250-SSR-Jun-0/17, 17/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 5/14, taken 6/14
> 
> *thumper729---$97-$16065-160-SSR-Dec-0/17, 9/18, 160/19- sent 5/21, taken 6/18*


We went through a similar research process. We thought a stripped contract for $95 would be a small risk but still passable. We ended up settling for one that did have current points for $97. We're pretty sure it will go through, but as you noted it's still not a sure thing. I haven't posted it here yet because we haven't gotten our official email that we're in ROFR (waiting on seller paperwork).  These July postings for SSR are encouraging though.


----------



## aokeefe

aokeefe---$96-$16127-150-BRV@WL-Dec-150/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 7/2, passed 7/18


----------



## Javin917

Javin917---$130-$18477-130-BCV-Jun-0/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 7/18

So I feel a little (ok a lot) silly posting this because I had asked for advice and we basically did the opposite, but I know I liked going through all of the listings posted so wanted to add ours! In the end, we decided to buy where we wanted to stay (and plan to stay in 2 bedrooms instead of squishing all 5 of us into 1 like we originally thought) and have home resort advantage long term. We figured every place we wanted to stay with the kids would be easier to get at 7 months than this, and when we go on our own, near Epcot is where we want to be! Now just hoping we make it through ROFR!


----------



## Jerry5788

aokeefe said:


> aokeefe---$96-$16127-150-BRV@WL-Dec-150/17, 300/18, 150/19- sent 7/2, passed 7/18



Wow nice contract with the 2016 points still able to use before YE


----------



## aokeefe

Jerry5788 said:


> Wow nice contract with the 2016 points still able to use before YE


Thanks- hoping we can snag a few days at Vero Beach with the banked 2016 points.


----------



## CatNipRules

Catniprules---$105-$18243-160-SSR-Feb-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/4 Passed 7/18

I wasn’t expecting to hear about it today. Emailed my broker and got the good news.


----------



## Timmy-4boyfam

Timmy-4boyfam---$135-$24975-185-CCV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 18/18, 185/19-Seller pays CC- sent 7/2, passed 7/18


----------



## Preacherroe

docwillie said:


> docwillie---$91-$18785-200-SSR-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 200/19- sent 6/29 passed 7/17


Congratulations!  $91 pp is reasonable.  I'm hoping this means the feeding frenzy has been satiated for a while.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Bing Showei said:


> When you look at the big picture, what's a $5 difference on a 200 point contract? It's not even one (of 36) year's worth of ADs. Buying into DVC is a much more expensive proposition than just the initial outlay.
> 
> I'm of the mindset that if you find the perfect contract for you and your family, that hits on exactly what you need, and if it's honestly something you can afford to do, it's not worth nickel and diming or risking ROFR. To me, "fair market" is much lower than where prices are now, but one man's fair market may be another man's lowball. But ultimately, it's wherever one is able to enter into a contract.
> 
> I don't imagine that, years into a contract, a lot of buyers look back lamenting, "Oh, I should've offered X dollars less." Because, let's be honest, by then, the amount they've paid to enjoy Dole Whips annually has dwarfed any potential negotiation savings - loving every minute of it notwithstanding.



So true. Here we are congratulating ourselves about how frugal and responsible we are... Prepaying for 24+ years of future vacations!  It reminds me of a hybrid car advertisement I once saw that read: performance with conscience. Still burning a lot of gas!

Ultimately for me buying DVC is an emotional decision somewhat  tampered by sense. I know prices are artificially inflated right now and there's a good chance I can pick up deals if the economy sours. But balancing that, I managed to not buy 250pt direct at Aulani while sitting there in sunny Oahu nibbling on Mickey shortbread! If that's not the definition of frugality…


----------



## Mumof4mice

TexasChick123 said:


> This is funny because it’s what I did last year. It was my BLT contract I bought for $100pp. It was listed for $80pp, but after having multiple contracts taken, I wanted to live on the edge but not fall off the cliff. The broker told me the sellers were international and just wanted it sold ASAP. It was the UY I was looking for, the right number of points, and a few bonus points without having to pay MF’s. I offered $100pp and passed ROFR by the skin of my teeth. My DH was mad I didn’t try at $80pp, but I told him that was a waste of my time because it was so low. I’d already had two taken at $108pp and $105pp. I don’t regret it one bit. If you do get yours through at $85pp, that’ll be amazing! Best of luck!!!



$100 for BLT is an unthinkable deal now. Very well done indeed! I have an accepted offer (waiting for the contract) on a BLT that's a good price in the current market but a lot more than $100!


----------



## NHLFAN

NHLFAN---$112.5-$14820-120-AKV-Dec-6/17, 240/18, 120/19- sent 7/17

A bit more than we wanted to pay for AKV but since we were looking to rent additional points it works for us.


----------



## Jerry5788

Preacherroe said:


> Congratulations!  $91 pp is reasonable.  I'm hoping this means the feeding frenzy has been satiated for a while.



You should look at apples to apples. $91 stripped is about $99 if it was not stripped. Know Disney doesn’t necessarily look at it that way but that’s how I compare as a buyer

I look at your $85 as a $93 normal contract


----------



## JV63

Timmy-4boyfam said:


> Timmy-4boyfam---$135-$24975-185-CCV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 18/18, 185/19-Seller pays CC- sent 7/2, passed 7/18



Congrats. Good deal considering when we were there earlier this year and took the tour they were charging 182 pp direct.


----------



## Frederic Civish

Preacherroe said:


> I'm not optimistic, but what am I supposed to do?  Beg the seller to allow me to pay more than their asking price?



Actually, I did that just last month.  Someone was selling AKL for $105.  I was worried it wouldn't pass ROFR, so I kept increasing my offer, until I felt better about it, at $108.  The broker said, "Well, I'm sure he'll be glad to get your extra money," but I told him it was just that I REALLY wanted to avoid ROFR.  

In the end, it didn't matter.  Disney took the ROFR on it last week.


----------



## Frederic Civish

Bing Showei said:


> And this is why the mouse loves his ROFR.



Lately, the mouse has been eating ROFR for breakfast, lunch and dinner!


----------



## Frederic Civish

Preacherroe said:


> Preacherroe---$85-$26210-300-SSR-Jun-0/17, 144/18, 171/19, 300/20- sent 6/22, taken 7/18
> 
> Welp...strike 2. One more strike and I'll have to sit out an inning.



I'm really sorry to hear that they took it.  But it wasn't unexpected, certainly. I do wish you better luck next time.

Like a lot of people I'm probably of two minds when it comes to ROFR.  On the one hand, I have been ROFRed and didn't like it at all.  Plus, it increases what we have to pay to buy more.  But, on the other hand, I guarantee that ROFR is helping to maintain the price, and even increase it. Eventually, when we sell, that will theoretically benefit us. 

Do you know what happens to most timeshare?  You buy it.  You use it. And when your needs change and you get tired of paying maintenance fees, you essentially throw it in the garbage.  You can try to sell it and people will give you PENNIES ON THE DOLLAR.  Literally.  Just go out on the market and look.  You will be able to buy a week at a great resort, somewhere, for a few hundred dollars, or less.  I have had brokers try to GIVE ME weeks.  That is what happens when there isn't a company like Disney, supporting the price with ROFR.

I know a lot of people say, "Disney doesn't need to do this.  They don't make that much money on ROFR.  Why wouldn't they focus on selling their unsold inventory, exclusively?"  Well, the reason they don't focus exclusively on their own inventory is that they want to sell that inventory for $182 per point (Copper Creek).  They couldn't sell it for that price if people could go out and buy Copper Creek at 100 shares for $100 bucks, like happens with other timeshares.  So, by establishing a floor, with ROFR, Disney is really just helping themselves.  It is hard, and sometimes some of us need to 'take one for the team,' but in the end it is necessary.


----------



## kmc8826

kmc8826---$138-$23727-160-BLT-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/28, passed 7/18

Really excited since we just bought direct with October UY the week submitted this contract.  BLT October is really rare so I had started to freak myself out a little bit that it would be taken.  Staying at BLT is why we started this whole DVC journey in the first place! Not the best deal ever but as @Bing Showei and @TexasChick123 were talking about above it is a contract that really works perfectly for us!


----------



## JoeD07

JoeD07---$143-$15579-100-BLT-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 100/19- sent 7/18

After considering buying for a few years, we finally felt comfortable enough to make an offer.  Our offer was accepted and just sent into ROFR today.  Hopeful they keep ignoring BLT and we are able to land our first DVC contract.  Thanks for building a great community here.  You all have been very informative.


----------



## silva086

silva086 said:


> silva1086---$90-$16046-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/11
> 
> Fingers crossed!!



I am feeling very pessimistic about this because it is only $90 per point. Question for you DVC veterans out there. We want to go to SSR for 8 nights in early February 2019 for 8 nights. How late will I be able to book DVC? I'm assuming my offer quoted will be taken by ROFR and I will have to find a new listing and go through the process all over again. Let's say I dont close until Oct or Nov, will I still be able to book 8 nights at SSR in February or will there be no availability left? Thanks!


----------



## motherof5

docwillie said:


> docwillie---$155-$20800-130-VGF-Jun-0/17, 130/18, 0/19, 130/20- sent 6/29 passed 7/18


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

silva086 said:


> I am feeling very pessimistic about this because it is only $90 per point. Question for you DVC veterans out there. We want to go to SSR for 8 nights in early February 2019 for 8 nights. How late will I be able to book DVC? I'm assuming my offer quoted will be taken by ROFR and I will have to find a new listing and go through the process all over again. Let's say I dont close until Oct or Nov, will I still be able to book 8 nights at SSR in February or will there be no availability left? Thanks!


You will have a chance but may have to split rooms.  Nothing is ever a guarantee but sometimes you have to be creative.  I just wanted a 4 night at AKL and wanted value to save points (value rooms usually are gone at 11mo window which is my home resort but I didn't have airfare so I didn't do it then)  Here now at 7 mo window and I have been lucky that every day I am able to snag 1 value studio.  Now I only have to  move once to do a split stay to a regular studio for 1 night unless I get lucky and get that one as well.  I always say just keep trying each day and don't give up.


----------



## motherof5

motherof5 said:


> You will have a chance but may have to split rooms.  Nothing is ever a guarantee but sometimes you have to be creative.  I just wanted a 4 night at AKL and wanted value to save points (value rooms usually are gone at 11mo window which is my home resort but I didn't have airfare so I didn't do it then)  Here now at 7 mo window and I have been lucky that every day I am able to snag 1 value studio.  Now I only have to  move once to do a split stay to a regular studio for 1 night unless I get lucky and get that one as well.  I always say just keep trying each day and don't give up.


Forgot to add good luck with your contract and I will send pixie dust your way.


----------



## motherof5

Preacherroe said:


> Congratulations!  $91 pp is reasonable.  I'm hoping this means the feeding frenzy has been satiated for a while.


Congratulations on passing and not waiting 30 days!


----------



## motherof5

Timmy-4boyfam said:


> Timmy-4boyfam---$135-$24975-185-CCV@WL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 18/18, 185/19-Seller pays CC- sent 7/2, passed 7/18


Congratulations


----------



## Jerry5788

silva086 said:


> I am feeling very pessimistic about this because it is only $90 per point. Question for you DVC veterans out there. We want to go to SSR for 8 nights in early February 2019 for 8 nights. How late will I be able to book DVC? I'm assuming my offer quoted will be taken by ROFR and I will have to find a new listing and go through the process all over again. Let's say I dont close until Oct or Nov, will I still be able to book 8 nights at SSR in February or will there be no availability left? Thanks!



Depends what room you need studio standard view etc. I imagine you should be able to get it though - if not studio maybe 1 BR


----------



## Mumof4mice

silva086 said:


> I am feeling very pessimistic about this because it is only $90 per point. Question for you DVC veterans out there. We want to go to SSR for 8 nights in early February 2019 for 8 nights. How late will I be able to book DVC? I'm assuming my offer quoted will be taken by ROFR and I will have to find a new listing and go through the process all over again. Let's say I dont close until Oct or Nov, will I still be able to book 8 nights at SSR in February or will there be no availability left? Thanks!


I have found this site very accurate and helpful:

https://tools.dvcvacations.com/points-calculator

Good luck!


----------



## silva086

I should have added we need a 2BR. Are those easier or harder to book on short notice? We would be open to OKW if SSR is fully booked


----------



## Jerry5788

silva086 said:


> I should have added we need a 2BR. Are those easier or harder to book on short notice? We would be open to OKW if SSR is fully booked



I think you should be fine especially if it’s any 8 days in February but I wouldn’t quote me. Also not aware of holiday/school calendar then


----------



## DisneyKLN

DisneyKLN said:


> Trying to add another contract to our collection.  Fingers crossed.
> 
> DisneyKLN---$135-$27780-200-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 200/19- sent 7/5



Super excited.  

DisneyKLN---$135-$27780-200-BCV-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 200/19- sent 7/5, passed 7/18


----------



## David K.

Mumof4mice said:


> I have found this site very accurate and helpful:
> 
> https://tools.************.com/points-calculator
> 
> Good luck!



Get the ****.com link. Any hints to the domain?


----------



## motherof5

NHLFAN said:


> NHLFAN---$112.5-$14820-120-AKV-Dec-6/17, 240/18, 120/19- sent 7/17
> 
> A bit more than we wanted to pay for AKV but since we were looking to rent additional points it works for us.


Good luck.  With double points for 2018 and you only pay half those dues it's a good price.


----------



## motherof5

silva086 said:


> I should have added we need a 2BR. Are those easier or harder to book on short notice? We would be open to OKW if SSR is fully booked


As long as it's not school vacation week should be okay.


----------



## eaglesrest

David K. said:


> Get the ****.com link. Any hints to the domain?


That's a great tool, especially for new or prospective buyers who might not have access to the RAT, and want to get a feel for whats available when. Not sure why it's blocked to be honest but we all like 'dvc' 'vacations'


----------



## Mumof4mice

eaglesrest said:


> That's a great tool, especially for new or prospective buyers who might not have access to the RAT, and want to get a feel for whats available when. Not sure why it's blocked to be honest but we all like 'dvc' 'vacations'



And wish we had dvc availability tools to plan those vacations


----------



## patclairesmom

patclairesmom---$97-$16113-150-OKW-Dec-0/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 7/19

Wish me luck!!


----------



## ach222

ach222---$105-$24584-220-AKV-Jun-0/17, 124/18, 220/19, 220/20-international seller- sent 7/19

we decided to try and take the plunge, we aren't dvc owners yet and this is our first try, wish us luck, I don't have super high hopes it will make it through


----------



## Gryhndmom

kmc8826 said:


> kmc8826---$138-$23727-160-BLT-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 6/28, passed 7/18
> 
> Really excited since we just bought direct with October UY the week submitted this contract.  BLT October is really rare so I had started to freak myself out a little bit that it would be taken.  Staying at BLT is why we started this whole DVC journey in the first place! Not the best deal ever but as @Bing Showei and @TexasChick123 were talking about above it is a contract that really works perfectly for us!



Congrats! Totally agree with finding the right contract for you and your needs at a price you want to pay.



JoeD07 said:


> JoeD07---$143-$15579-100-BLT-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 100/19- sent 7/18
> 
> After considering buying for a few years, we finally felt comfortable enough to make an offer.  Our offer was accepted and just sent into ROFR today.  Hopeful they keep ignoring BLT and we are able to land our first DVC contract.  Thanks for building a great community here.  You all have been very informative.



Fingers crossed you will be joining the BLT family!


----------



## DisneynBison

ach222 said:


> ach222---$105-$24584-220-AKV-Jun-0/17, 124/18, 220/19, 220/20-international seller- sent 7/19
> 
> we decided to try and take the plunge, we aren't dvc owners yet and this is our first try, wish us luck, I don't have super high hopes it will make it through



It is international, so I place my bet on PASS on 8-2


----------



## ALDSMD

If you are buying from an international person what does that mean for you and your taxes?  I'm hoping it doesn't affect my taxes.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Preacherroe

Frederic Civish said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that they took it.  But it wasn't unexpected, certainly. I do wish you better luck next time.
> 
> Like a lot of people I'm probably of two minds when it comes to ROFR.  On the one hand, I have been ROFRed and didn't like it at all.  Plus, it increases what we have to pay to buy more.  But, on the other hand, I guarantee that ROFR is helping to maintain the price, and even increase it. Eventually, when we sell, that will theoretically benefit us.
> 
> Do you know what happens to most timeshare?  You buy it.  You use it. And when your needs change and you get tired of paying maintenance fees, you essentially throw it in the garbage.  You can try to sell it and people will give you PENNIES ON THE DOLLAR.  Literally.  Just go out on the market and look.  You will be able to buy a week at a great resort, somewhere, for a few hundred dollars, or less.  I have had brokers try to GIVE ME weeks.  That is what happens when there isn't a company like Disney, supporting the price with ROFR.
> 
> I know a lot of people say, "Disney doesn't need to do this.  They don't make that much money on ROFR.  Why wouldn't they focus on selling their unsold inventory, exclusively?"  Well, the reason they don't focus exclusively on their own inventory is that they want to sell that inventory for $182 per point (Copper Creek).  They couldn't sell it for that price if people could go out and buy Copper Creek at 100 shares for $100 bucks, like happens with other timeshares.  So, by establishing a floor, with ROFR, Disney is really just helping themselves.  It is hard, and sometimes some of us need to 'take one for the team,' but in the end it is necessary.



I'm really OK with that explanation, as long as DVC is as diligent in their ROFR 30 years from now as they are today.  Who knows, maybe a point will be a few thousand dollars by then???


----------



## Preacherroe

silva086 said:


> I am feeling very pessimistic about this because it is only $90 per point. Question for you DVC veterans out there. We want to go to SSR for 8 nights in early February 2019 for 8 nights. How late will I be able to book DVC? I'm assuming my offer quoted will be taken by ROFR and I will have to find a new listing and go through the process all over again. Let's say I dont close until Oct or Nov, will I still be able to book 8 nights at SSR in February or will there be no availability left? Thanks!



I found the DVC Availability Tool at dvcvacations.com.  I haven't tried it yet, but it looks awesome!


----------



## Renee H

Renée H---$62-$12450-170-HH-Aug-170/17, 340/18, 170/19- sent 6/25, passed 7/11
Fixed my thread as it was wrong initially!


----------



## Carlymouse

Ugh- Can I join the throngs of frustrated potential buyers? I've been waiting to post our offer here- but _after _agreeing on a price, sending in our paperwork and deposit + 3 additional days, the sellers changed their minds about selling . . . 2 weeks ago we also lost an opportunity after we offered exactly what the seller asked, only to also have them change their minds about selling. (sigh)


----------



## TexasChick123

Carlymouse said:


> Ugh- Can I join the throngs of frustrated potential buyers? I've been waiting to post our offer here- but _after _agreeing on a price, sending in our paperwork and deposit + 3 additional days, the sellers changed their minds about selling . . . 2 weeks ago we also lost an opportunity after we offered exactly what the seller asked, only to also have them change their minds about selling. (sigh)



That's weird.  I am currently selling one, and I couldn't send in my paperwork fast enough.  As an FYI, there is quite a bit more paperwork as a seller than as a buyer too.  I'm sorry this happened to you.  The right one with normal sellers will come along.


----------



## Carlymouse

TexasChick123 said:


> That's weird.  I am currently selling one, and I couldn't send in my paperwork fast enough.  As an FYI, there is quite a bit more paperwork as a seller than as a buyer too.  I'm sorry this happened to you.  The right one with normal sellers will come along.


Thanks!  Reading everyone else's stories gets me excited about finding that right one- we thought we'd found it twice other than clearing ROFR, but it'll happen! Looking forward to joining the DVC family!


----------



## motherof5

patclairesmom said:


> patclairesmom---$97-$16113-150-OKW-Dec-0/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 7/19
> 
> Wish me luck!!


Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## NHLFAN

Carlymouse said:


> Ugh- Can I join the throngs of frustrated potential buyers? I've been waiting to post our offer here- but _after _agreeing on a price, sending in our paperwork and deposit + 3 additional days, the sellers changed their minds about selling . . . 2 weeks ago we also lost an opportunity after we offered exactly what the seller asked, only to also have them change their minds about selling. (sigh)



I know how you are feeling, last week we made an offer with dvcresalemarket.com and the agent called us 1 hour later stating he talked to the seller and they accepted our offer and will be sending over the contract shortly...1 hour later the agent called back and said he made a mistake as they had sold the contract earlier in the day at full price. Very fishy to say the least and it's companies doing things like this that give timeshare sales a bad name and I let Kevin the owner know about it.


----------



## ScubaCat

Mumof4mice said:


> And wish we had "dvc" "availability" "tool" to plan those vacations



https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-to-any-business-you-wish-to-mention.3039176/


----------



## Jerry5788

Renee H said:


> Renée H---$62-$12450-170-HH-Aug-170/17, 340/18, 170/19- sent 6/25, passed 7/11
> Fixed my thread as it was wrong initially!



Wow great contract


----------



## Mumof4mice

ScubaCat said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-to-any-business-you-wish-to-mention.3039176/



Noted.  Thanks ScubaCat.  

So if I want to recommend a broker that's not from that list would it be allowed?  The broker I used for my first contract that fell through (not their fault) has gone above my expectations to mitigate the situation.  We'd love to give a good review here.

https://vacatia.com/buy-dvc-points


----------



## ScubaCat

Mumof4mice said:


> Noted.  Thanks ScubaCat.
> 
> So if I want to recommend a broker that's not from that list would it be allowed?  The broker I used for my first contract that fell through (not their fault) has gone above my expectations to mitigate the situation.  We'd love to give a good review here.
> 
> https://vacatia.com/buy-dvc-points



If the link gets Asterisked (***), it's banned, that's all.


----------



## Jerry5788

Mumof4mice said:


> Noted.  Thanks ScubaCat.
> 
> So if I want to recommend a broker that's not from that list would it be allowed?  The broker I used for my first contract that fell through (not their fault) has gone above my expectations to mitigate the situation.  We'd love to give a good review here.
> 
> https://vacatia.com/buy-dvc-points



That’s where my POLY came from


----------



## Mumof4mice

Jerry5788 said:


> That’s where my POLY came from



That contract will always be The One that got away for me, Jerry!


----------



## Jerry5788

Mumof4mice said:


> That contract will always be The One that got away for me, Jerry!



You were looking at it too? That’s how I feel about the CCV recently on here had seller at $130 and paying closing costs. Couldn’t pull the trigger though.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Initially we thought: let's pick up 200 points and give it a try.  But of course addonitis struck straight away.  When I saw the 500pt POLY, we already had a 200pt PVB in ROFR.  I hesitated, and it went to you (Congratulations by the way!).

Adding insult to injury, that 200pt POLY contract ended up falling through!


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Carlymouse said:


> Thanks!  Reading everyone else's stories gets me excited about finding that right one- we thought we'd found it twice other than clearing ROFR, but it'll happen! Looking forward to joining the DVC family!



Which resort were you trying to get?


----------



## Carlymouse

DVC Fanatic said:


> Which resort were you trying to get?


SSR- the first time we offered exactly what was being asked, and by the time the resale agent had gotten in touch with the seller, he'd changed his mind. The second time, we negotiated for $97 a point,  it was accepted, we sent the check, and they then changed their mind. Different company and the agent told us this had only happened to her 4 times during her career. Spoiler alert- paying a little more, but might have something to add to this list soon!


----------



## DaveNan

ALDSMD said:


> If you are buying from an international person what does that mean for you and your taxes?  I'm hoping it doesn't affect my taxes.  Thanks for your help.


If the closing company does their job (sellers file taxpayer ID number and closing company withholds $ from the seller) you should not be impacted as the buyer.  Your basis is what you paid, with closing costs, and the seller is responsible for their capital gains if they had any.


----------



## Jerry5788

Mumof4mice said:


> Initially we thought: let's pick up 200 points and give it a try.  But of course addonitis struck straight away.  When I saw the 500pt POLY, we already had a 200pt PVB in ROFR.  I hesitated, and it went to you (Congratulations by the way!).
> 
> Adding insult to injury, that 200pt POLY contract ended up falling through!



Falling through from seller? Or ROFR? K ha e a new poly will post when it closes


----------



## Mumof4mice

Passed ROFR. Then two weeks after the closing documents were sent, Seller returned her documents, claimed her funds were on the way (she owed $10k), and tried to convince us to finalize the closing. When her funds didn't arrive and her game was up, she let the contract go to foreclosure.  

Not Vacatia's fault, which is why I was so impressed they took responsibility.


----------



## NewbieMom

Carlymouse said:


> Ugh- Can I join the throngs of frustrated potential buyers? I've been waiting to post our offer here- but _after _agreeing on a price, sending in our paperwork and deposit + 3 additional days, the sellers changed their minds about selling . . . 2 weeks ago we also lost an opportunity after we offered exactly what the seller asked, only to also have them change their minds about selling. (sigh)



It is so frustrating, but I'm glad your sellers at least changed their minds relatively early in the process. We're in a contract right now for 3 months (passed ROFR, received closing docs 6 weeks ago) and sellers are refusing to sign and not communicating with the broker/title. Our full balance has been sent 6 weeks ago and tied up. We can't walk away because that would make us in breach of contract and lose our deposit. Our only option is to sit and wait until the official closing date stated in our contract expires (2 more weeks), and then title co will have to legally return our full deposit & balance. 

I do think that these are the minority sellers though, and most do fulfill their end of the agreement. We're just so looking forward to becoming members as this is our 1st contract, so the resale process has jaded us a bit.


----------



## Jerry5788

Mumof4mice said:


> Passed ROFR. Then two weeks after the closing documents were sent, Seller returned her documents, claimed her funds were on the way (she owed $10k), and tried to convince us to finalize the closing. When her funds didn't arrive and her game was up, she let the contract go to foreclosure.
> 
> Not Vacatia's fault, which is why I was so impressed they took responsibility.



People sometimes , I don’t get why they would do something to try to get out of it like that. I honestly don’t understand that if they close how the lein can be moved to you. I just imagine Disney would not allow the transfer (assuming they gave loan) unless you were aware you’d be responsible. Anyway sorry to hear. What was the price you paid? Figured I could check old posts but I’m lazy right now


----------



## Carlymouse

Replying to @Mumof4mice  and @Jerry5788  (I have to figure out how to quote multiple people still) Seriously- I know someone else here had posted about a similar circumstance- I guess people don't always do their research to realize that part of the final closing process is to VERIFY the financial standing of what is being sold and make sure that the buyer is completely aware? I'll admit I had to google "estoppel" when we were first started researching . . . but that cleared it up for me.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Jerry5788 said:


> People sometimes , I don’t get why they would do something to try to get out of it like that. I honestly don’t understand that if they close how the lein can be moved to you. I just imagine Disney would not allow the transfer (assuming they gave loan) unless you were aware you’d be responsible. Anyway sorry to hear. What was the price you paid? Figured I could check old posts but I’m lazy right now



$135 with seller paying MF on full 2018 points. Not even the deal of the century or anything like that grrrr…


----------



## Carlymouse

NewbieMom said:


> It is so frustrating, but I'm glad your sellers at least changed their minds relatively early in the process. We're in a contract right now for 3 months (passed ROFR, received closing docs 6 weeks ago) and sellers are refusing to sign and not communicating with the broker/title. Our full balance has been sent 6 weeks ago and tied up. We can't walk away because that would make us in breach of contract and lose our deposit. Our only option is to sit and wait until the official closing date stated in our contract expires (2 more weeks), and then title co will have to legally return our full deposit & balance.
> 
> I do think that these are the minority sellers though, and most do fulfill their end of the agreement. We're just so looking forward to becoming members as this is our 1st contract, so the resale process has jaded us a bit.



Yes! Per yours and other postings, we're lucky that we haven't had to wait longer to find this out- maybe there needs to be a DVC resale buyers thread: what to watch out for besides ROFR! (like we need more to be anxious about  ) Well- still looking forward to being a DVC member with you! Whenever that is for both of us!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Carlymouse said:


> Replying to @Mumof4mice  and @Jerry5788  (I have to figure out how to quote multiple people still) Seriously- I know someone else here had posted about a similar circumstance- I guess people don't always do their research to realize that part of the final closing process is to VERIFY the financial standing of what is being sold and make sure that the buyer is completely aware? I'll admit I had to google "estoppel" when we were first started researching . . . but that cleared it up for me.



In this case ignorance is no defense. My Seller was an ambulance chaser attorney with her own firm who communicated through her PA (probably herself) because she was so "successful and busy". She knew exactly what she was doing. 

In property sales stories abound where liens are discovered after closing and fund dispersal. Timeshare sales would be no different I'm guessing. My title company was experienced and I don't wire funds until getting written confirmation all is in order. So no harm done. Just a whole lot of frustration.


----------



## justme0729

Justme0729---$115-$14037-110-AUL-Feb-0/17, 95/18, 110/19, 110/20-SUBSIDIZED- sent 7/2, passed

Was listed for $120/ point and an international seller. Happy to have found a subsidized contract in the amount of points I needed. Do you guys think this is a fair price for a subsidized Aulani? Not that it matters anymore! Lol


----------



## DisneynBison

So I have a question as I follow the deeds recorded.  What am I missing?  How does Disney let the owner of sellingtimeshares.net buy and passes on ROFR contracts at such low prices? Just in the last few weeks AKV contracts recorded as sold at $87 and $85 and a BCV at $120.  There is nobody on here that would get the contracts passed at the prices he does and has for years.


----------



## TexasChick123

DisneynBison said:


> So I have a question as I follow the deeds recorded.  What am I missing?  How does Disney let the owner of sellingtimeshares.net buy and passes on ROFR contracts at such low prices? Just in the last few weeks AKV contracts recorded as sold at $87 and $85 and a BCV at $120.  There is nobody on here that would get the contracts passed at the prices he does and has for years.



A lot of brokers do this. They attach a large broker fee to the contract. Disney would have to pay that fee to the broker if they bought it back.


----------



## NewbieMom

DisneynBison said:


> So I have a question as I follow the deeds recorded.  What am I missing?  How does Disney let the owner of sellingtimeshares.net buy and passes on ROFR contracts at such low prices? Just in the last few weeks AKV contracts recorded as sold at $87 and $85 and a BCV at $120.  There is nobody on here that would get the contracts passed at the prices he does and has for years.



I think this board represents a very small sample of the contracts that gets sent to ROFR. I had an AKV contract submitted in early May for $88 that no one gave it any chance of passing (well, maybe .001%). But it's our 1st contract, we're not in a hurry to get the points as our next planned trip is 2020, we thought why not give it a shot? Miraculously we got a pass around close to the 30 day mark. Of course, the sellers are now backing out. But I think if enough contracts are sent to ROFR at that price range, they won't buy them all. Some will pass. It's more of whether you can find a seller selling at such a price (and actually following through with closing), and if you have the patience and time to keep waiting and trying again if your contract gets taken.


----------



## DisneynBison

NewbieMom said:


> I think this board represents a very small sample of the contracts that gets sent to ROFR. I had an AKV contract submitted in early May for $88 that no one gave it any chance of passing (well, maybe .001%). But it's our 1st contract, we're not in a hurry to get the points as our next planned trip is 2020, we thought why not give it a shot? Miraculously we got a pass around close to the 30 day mark. Of course, the sellers are now backing out. But I think if enough contracts are sent to ROFR at that price range, they won't buy them all. Some will pass. It's more of whether you can find a seller selling at such a price (and actually following through with closing), and if you have the patience and time to keep waiting and trying again if your contract gets taken.



Ya it is definitely a small percentage but this site is a great tool and gives a range, that is why I watch the deeds also though.  

There are many moving parts with the people that foreclose or buyback the mortgages, to the brokers that buy cheap and resell, to the Brokers who always have stripped contracts with can't close till _____and hmmm they also have rental sites,  to Disney ROFR, to what the average joe does or can do.


----------



## ScubaCat

DisneynBison said:


> So I have a question as I follow the deeds recorded.  What am I missing?  How does Disney let the owner of sellingtimeshares.net buy and passes on ROFR contracts at such low prices? Just in the last few weeks AKV contracts recorded as sold at $87 and $85 and a BCV at $120.  There is nobody on here that would get the contracts passed at the prices he does and has for years.



How do you know they passed ROFR and weren't bought back by Disney?  All ROFR means is that Disney takes over as the buyer per the other terms of the contracts.  The seller still completes the sale and gets the check.


----------



## DisneynBison

ScubaCat said:


> How do you know they passed ROFR and weren't bought back by Disney?  All ROFR means is that Disney takes over as the buyer per the other terms of the contracts.  The seller still completes the sale and gets the check.



Because the notice of passing ROFR from Disney is also posted at the same time if you search all documents and not just deeds.  It is usually posted within minutes of the deed posting.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Mumof4mice---$125-$20200-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-broker rebate $1500- sent 7/20

Excited about this one. We'll be done (for now anyway…) if this and the AKV both pass!


----------



## ScubaCat

DisneynBison said:


> Because the notice of passing ROFR from Disney is also posted at the same time if you search all documents and not just deeds.  It is usually posted within minutes of the deed posting.



Sorry, I thought you were just looking at the listings.  You are correct, the waiver has to be recorded with the deed before DVD will complete the transfer.


----------



## DisneynBison

ScubaCat said:


> Sorry, I thought you were just looking at the listings.  You are correct, the waiver has to be recorded with the deed before DVD will complete the transfer.



Nothing to be sorry about I just want everyone including myself to have as much knowledge about all aspects of the product and system as possible.


----------



## Carlymouse

Carlymouse---$100-$30785-300-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 7/20

It took us three tries, but we made it to ROFR today!  Paid a little more per point than we initially planned, but at least we're less worried about ROFR now!


----------



## NewbieMom

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$125-$20200-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-broker rebate $1500- sent 7/20
> 
> Excited about this one. We'll be done (for now anyway…) if this and the AKV both pass!



Great price! What is a broker rebate? Never heard of that before.


----------



## Mumof4mice

When my PVB contract fell through due to the seller pulling out, the broker (Vacatia) offered to rebate me the 5% commission they charge sellers plus $500 credit on a replacement contract. This was in stark contrast to my other PVB purchase where that broker hid the fact the seller was international and still hasn't apologised after I confronted them.

I didn't pull the trigger until there was a deal that made sense even without the rebate.  And they came through on the promise - an attendum, offering me the $1500, was drafted without me asking.  Anyway, highly recommend Vacatia.  They don't have a lot of listings but do seem to get a great listing once in a while, such as Jerry's PVB contract at $110pp.


----------



## ScubaCat

Mumof4mice said:


> When my PVB contract fell through due to the seller pulling out, the broker (Vacatia) offered to rebate me the 5% commission they charge sellers plus $500 credit on a replacement contract. This was in stark contrast to my other PVB purchase where that broker hid the fact the seller was international and still hasn't apologised after I confronted them.
> 
> I didn't pull the trigger until there was a deal that made sense even without the rebate.  And they came through on the promise - an attendum, offering me the $1500, was drafted without me asking.  Anyway, highly recommend Vacatia.  They don't have a lot of listings but do seem to get a great listing once in a while, such as Jerry's PVB contract at $110pp.



Fidelity and Vacatia are the only 2 "approved" resale brokers that DVD will refer you to if you need to sell and ask them for the referral.  My guess would be that they (Fidelity and Vacatia) don't want to jeopardize that relationship because it brings them a ton of business.


----------



## motherof5

justme0729 said:


> Justme0729---$115-$14037-110-AUL-Feb-0/17, 95/18, 110/19, 110/20-SUBSIDIZED- sent 7/2, passed
> 
> Was listed for $120/ point and an international seller. Happy to have found a subsidized contract in the amount of points I needed. Do you guys think this is a fair price for a subsidized Aulani? Not that it matters anymore! Lol


I think this was a good deal, just my opinion though.  Did it pass or are you waiting?  Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## motherof5

ScubaCat said:


> Fidelity and Vacatia are the only 2 "approved" resale brokers that DVD will refer you to if you need to sell and ask them for the referral.  My guess would be that they (Fidelity and Vacatia) don't want to jeopardize that relationship because it brings them a ton of business.


Fidelity has lower prices then other places I was always afraid that meant theirs were taken in ROFR more often, but watching these threads that isn't the case.


----------



## motherof5

Mumof4mice said:


> When my PVB contract fell through due to the seller pulling out, the broker (Vacatia) offered to rebate me the 5% commission they charge sellers plus $500 credit on a replacement contract. This was in stark contrast to my other PVB purchase where that broker hid the fact the seller was international and still hasn't apologised after I confronted them.
> 
> I didn't pull the trigger until there was a deal that made sense even without the rebate.  And they came through on the promise - an attendum, offering me the $1500, was drafted without me asking.  Anyway, highly recommend Vacatia.  They don't have a lot of listings but do seem to get a great listing once in a while, such as Jerry's PVB contract at $110pp.


Did your contract pass ROFR?


----------



## Mumof4mice

motherof5 said:


> Did your contract pass ROFR?



It was only submitted yesterday. Hoping for a speedy decision!


----------



## motherof5

Mumof4mice said:


> It was only submitted yesterday. Hoping for a speedy decision!


Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## ScubaCat

motherof5 said:


> Fidelity has lower prices then other places I was always afraid that meant theirs were taken in ROFR more often, but watching these threads that isn't the case.



You just have to add $195 to the total cost of their contracts since they charge that unique garbage fee to buyers.


----------



## CatNipRules

ScubaCat said:


> You just have to add $195 to the total cost of their contracts since they charge that unique garbage fee to buyers.


What's a garbage fee? Just curious. LOL!


----------



## motherof5

ScubaCat said:


> You just have to add $195 to the total cost of their contracts since they charge that unique garbage fee to buyers.


Yes I did know about that.  So you have to factor that in.


----------



## ScubaCat

CatNipRules said:


> What's a garbage fee? Just curious. LOL!



It's a pretty common term, actually, for a fee you pay so the other party can take more of your money for absolutely no reason and/or to artificially present the initial cost as lower than it really is.  A perfect example is "resort fees" or "parking fees".  For fun sometime, look up the initial price of a room at the hilton bonnet creek, and go through the booking process and see what the final actual price is (not to mention the $20+ a day for parking that will be tacked on after you get there.)  It's an impressive scam.

Think of how Disney charges parking fees to everyone (other than DVC members or points bookings -- only since they're already paying for it, of course.)  It was free for 47½ years and now suddenly it's $24 a day at deluxe resorts.  Weird how that works, isn't it?  I'm sure the cost of asphalt went up 100,000% overnight.


----------



## ScubaCat

CatNipRules said:


> What's a garbage fee? Just curious. LOL!



Here's an intro to my new course:  "Garbage Fees 101"

Hilton Bonnet Creek tonight has a 1 king room for $149 as the advertised price.  Good deal, right?  Here's the actual price:




BUT WAIT... scroll all the way to the bottom, and ......




And that, is the end of the class.  You have graduated and now know what a garbage fee is.


----------



## justme0729

motherof5 said:


> I think this was a good deal, just my opinion though.  Did it pass or are you waiting?  Good luck and enjoy!



We passed  I think it was a good or at least fair deal too.


----------



## rex420

Mumof4mice said:


> It was only submitted yesterday. Hoping for a speedy decision!



Mine took about 2 weeks (6/28 and passed 7/13) and that looks like the norm right now, so good luck.


----------



## motherof5

justme0729 said:


> We passed  I think it was a good or at least fair deal too.


Congratulations


----------



## Mumof4mice

ScubaCat said:


> You just have to add $195 to the total cost of their contracts since they charge that unique garbage fee to buyers.



Agree. They seem to get by primarily on the competitively priced listings. I've made a few full priced offers on VGC contracts (so out of character for me lol!). Half the time they don't bother replying. And when they did the contract was always already gone anyway.


----------



## ScubaCat

Mumof4mice said:


> Agree. They seem to get by primarily on the competitively priced listings. I've made a few full priced offers on VGC contracts (so out of character for me lol!). Half the time they don't bother replying. And when they did the contract was always already gone anyway.


Did you call? I bought from them once but I just called and didn't even bother submitting anything online.  I thought they were perfectly fine to deal with and at least informed me of the $195 garbage fee right away vs slipping it in later.


----------



## Gryhndmom

ScubaCat said:


> Here's an intro to my new course:  "Garbage Fees 101"
> 
> Hilton Bonnet Creek tonight has a 1 king room for $149 as the advertised price.  Good deal, right?  Here's the actual price:
> 
> View attachment 338483
> 
> 
> BUT WAIT... scroll all the way to the bottom, and ......
> 
> View attachment 338484
> 
> 
> And that, is the end of the class.  You have graduated and now know what a garbage fee is.



Kinda reminds me of renting a car especially at the Orlando airport!


----------



## Mumof4mice

ScubaCat said:


> Did you call? I bought from them once but I just called and didn't even bother submitting anything online.  I thought they were perfectly fine to deal with and at least informed me of the $195 garbage fee right away vs slipping it in later.



Submitted online offer when I saw the listing pop up overnight/over the weekend.  The first time I didn't call, and never got a reply (I'm sure the listing was already pending, so they didn't reply to all 20 people who emailed them).  After that I always placed an online offer and  followed up with phone call as soon as they opened in the morning. Never any luck snagging a VGC at $155 though.

Yes they were professional and did inform me of the "admin fee" too. No complaints there. Just commenting that they really don't have to do much; the low asking price of the listings sell themselves instantly. So why the extra garbage fee?


----------



## NHLFAN

I have had 3 offers accepted through Fidelity, two closed and the third was taken during ROFR. All three never made it to their website as I had called them on a weekly basis looking for contracts fitting our needs. Even with the admin fee added we felt we received a great deal with additional banked points. Shawn Ray has always been a pleasure to deal with and wouldn't hesitate working with her in the future.


----------



## justme0729

motherof5 said:


> Congratulations



Thank you!!


----------



## Mumof4mice

NHLFAN said:


> I have had 3 offers accepted through Fidelity, two closed and the third was taken during ROFR. All three never made it to their website as I had called them on a weekly basis looking for contracts fitting our needs. Even with the admin fee added we felt we received a great deal with additional banked points. Shawn Ray has always been a pleasure to deal with and wouldn't hesitate working with her in the future.



Thanks! If my contracts currently in ROFR get taken I'll start hounding Shawn


----------



## Bing Showei

Mumof4mice said:


> Yes they were professional and did inform me of the "admin fee" too. No complaints there. Just commenting that they really don't have to do much; the low asking price of the listings sell themselves instantly. So why the extra garbage fee?


Volume. The more they move with less effort, the higher the ROTPITAHBAS (Return On Time Put In To Actually Help A Buyer And Seller). I"m pretty sure that's the technical name.

The more cheap contracts they sell (courtesy of shifting the "contract cost" to the buyer as an admin fee), the more money they make. I have never had a ROFR conversation with Chris, Bonnie, or anyone else at Fidelity because they don't care whether or not your contract is taken. They get their commission (and more quickly when it gets taken) and as a bonus, they get the buyer pitching in on their profits. 

At 5% commission, the sale price on a contract would need to be $3,900 more to earn them $195 in additional commission from the seller. For a 200pt contract, that's $19.50 more per point. 

So instead they focus on volume. Sell a ton of cheap contracts and shift the profit to the buyer instead. Pretty clever business model.


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Bing Showei said:


> Volume. The more they move with less effort, the higher the ROTPITAHBAS (Return On Time Put In To Actually Help A Buyer And Seller). I"m pretty sure that's the technical name.
> 
> The more cheap contracts they sell (courtesy of shifting the "contract cost" to the buyer as an admin fee), the more money they make. I have never had a ROFR conversation with Chris, Bonnie, or anyone else at Fidelity because they don't care whether or not your contract is taken. They get their commission (and more quickly when it gets taken) and as a bonus, they get the buyer pitching in on their profits.
> 
> At 5% commission, the sale price on a contract would need to be $3,900 more to earn them $195 in additional commission from the seller. For a 200pt contract, that's $19.50 more per point.
> 
> So instead they focus on volume. Sell a ton of cheap contracts and shift the profit to the buyer instead. Pretty clever business model.



I must be missing something here. There commission seems a lot less than some of the other sites that have higher prices. I know other sites charge 8.5-10% commission on the seller. I would gladly pay the $195 fee as the buyer instead of paying $20-25 more a point for similar contracts on other sites. For a 200 point contract, that is $4000-5000 in savings. Like I said, unless I am missing something.


----------



## eaglesrest

justme0729 said:


> Justme0729---$115-$14037-110-AUL-Feb-0/17, 95/18, 110/19, 110/20-SUBSIDIZED- sent 7/2, passed
> 
> Was listed for $120/ point and an international seller. Happy to have found a subsidized contract in the amount of points I needed. Do you guys think this is a fair price for a subsidized Aulani? Not that it matters anymore! Lol



We have practically the same deal - I worked yours at about $104 per point factoring the extra points. We don't need the AUL points until 2022 so was happy with a stripped contract -  Eaglesrest---$105-$10500-100-AUL-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20-Subsidised- sent 7/5

Based on your success I guess we should pass 

Same UY, similar points, both subsidized .... could be the same seller


----------



## Mumof4mice

DVC Fanatic said:


> I must be missing something here. There commission seems a lot less than some of the other sites that have higher prices. I know other sites charge 8.5-10% commission on the seller. I would gladly pay the $195 fee as the buyer instead of paying $20-25 more a point for similar contracts on other sites. For a 200 point contract, that is $4000-5000 in



In the scenario of a 200 point contract sold at $100 instead of $120:
Purchase price = $20,000 vs $24,000
The buyer saves $4000
The seller gets $4000 less
Fidelity gets paid $1000 plus $195 admin fee from the buyer = $1195.  The same commission they would have earned, if they achieved $23,900 for the seller at 5% commission. 

Just my guess, I think they can sell at least 5 contracts at $100pp with less work than it would take to sell one at $119.5pp.


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Mumof4mice said:


> In the scenario of a 200 point contract sold at $100 instead of $120:
> Purchase price = $20,000 vs $24,000
> The buyer saves $4000
> The seller gets $4000 less
> Fidelity gets paid $1000 plus $195 admin fee from the buyer = $1195.  The same commission they would have earned, if they achieved $23,900 for the seller at 5% commission.
> 
> Just my guess, I think they can sell at least 5 contracts at $100pp with less work than it would take to sell one at $119.5pp.



Still missing something. Doesn’t the seller set the price, not the agency. If the seller wants to sell for more, then they should list higher. I still argue their commission is much less to half of other resale companies. If I am a seller I would list the price I wanted with the agency I thought would sell my property and give me a fair commission percentage.

With your scenario, if a seller sold the $120 contract with a different company, they would lose $2,400 in just commission. Understand they will make more if they sell at that price. That agency is making double what the other agency is making for a 20% increase in price per point. I think other sites commissions being higher has driven up the price per point to a certain degree.

I look at this discussion from the buyers point of view. $195 admin fee is not a lot if I can save a lot more on price per point. $195 only adds around $1 per point on a 200 point contract. Again, just my thoughts.


----------



## Mumof4mice

DVC Fanatic said:


> Still missing something. Doesn’t the seller set the price, not the agency. If the seller wants to sell for more, then they should list higher. I still argue their commission is much less to half of other resale companies. If I am a seller I would list the price I wanted with the agency I thought would sell my property and give me a fair commission percentage.
> 
> With your scenario, if a buyer sold the $120 contract with a different company, they would lose $2,400 in just commission. Understand they will make more if they sell at that price. That agency is making double what the other agency is making for a 20% increase in price per point. I think other sites commissions being higher have driven up the price per point to a certain degree.
> 
> I look at this discussion from the buyers point of view. $195 admin fee is not a lot if I can save a lot more on price per point. $195 only adds around $1 per point on a 200 point contract. Again, just my thoughts.



Oh, I would have loved to purchase a number of those loaded, cheap Fidelity listings! Agree the $195 is trivial for the buyer.
As the seller, listing high in an environment where other sellers are motivated and asking $20 lower probably wouldn't work too well. But if one were willing and able to wait it out, they could potentially achieve the asking price and save on some commission.


----------



## DVC Fanatic

If I was not attempting to buy add on points direct on one of the wait listed properties, I would be stalking their site daily and calling them. But trying to match use year, the amount of points I want and the smaller price difference between direct and resale for small contracts, would probably take forever. But then again the waitlist with Disney might take forever as well.


----------



## gkrykewy

gkrykewy---$111-$14300-120-AKV-Aug-0/17, 92/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 7/4, passed 7/18


----------



## Bing Showei

DVC Fanatic said:


> Still missing something. Doesn’t the seller set the price, not the agency.


Sure they do. As a seller, you are free to ask for whatever you want for your contract. Let's take AKV and how it now works on Fidelity. An AKV contracts could be had right now for between $105 and $115. If you told Fidelity (or any broker) that you wanted to list $10 above whatever their asking recommendation is (and they all have a recommendation - "this is I think we can move the contract for," "we've been seeing contracts taken for this amount," etc.) all that will do is help to sell the contracts of those who have elected to sell with that broker on their recommended pricing. Your $125 AKV contract will sit on Fidelity's site while the next seller comes in at what looks, next to your contract, to be a reasonable and attractive $115 contract. Ask what you will, but deviating from the brokers norm is unlikely to yield much success.


DVC Fanatic said:


> I still argue their commission is much less to half of other resale companies. If I am a seller I would list the price I wanted with the agency I thought would sell my property and give me a fair commission percentage.


I don't think anyone is arguing otherwise. Disney used to pass along owners who were delinquent on their loans and wanted out to Fidelity. Prices on Fidelity are low for a reason.

Right now, the same exact 160pt AKV contract on Fidelity is selling at DVCResale Market. At Fidelity, it's $110/pt. At DVCRM $116/pt.

At DVCRM, seller pays $1,578 on that sale but takes home $16,982.
At Fidelity, seller pays $1,056 on that sale but takes home $16,720.

If sold at *asking**, seller may pay almost twice the commission, but they actually take home more with DVCRM.


DVC Fanatic said:


> I would gladly pay the $195 fee as the buyer instead of paying $20-25 more a point for similar contracts on other sites. For a 200 point contract, that is $4000-5000 in savings. Like I said, unless I am missing something.


In practice contracts sold on Fidelity and other sites don't reach the point of there being a $20-$25/pt differential. And as a buyer, it will often make sense to eat the "garbage fee" for the price difference that's there. My only point is that by redistributing their take-home by moving costs from the seller to the buyer, they're able to move more volume with lower prices that would be unachievable should the $195 fee need to come by way of 5% commission.

*ETA - @TexasChick123 makes a key point below, which is that DVCRM will regularly set asking prices high with the understanding that the price will be negotiated down. Given that reality, the delta in commission is closed even further and the defrayment of commission put on the buyer is even more shrewd.


----------



## TexasChick123

I am someone currently selling through Fidelity.  FYI, their commission is 6%, not 5%.  Here was my thinking: I can sell my contract for less because they are taking about 2.5% less commission than a lot of the others.  I wanted to sell a contract fast, and the quickest way to do that is by lowering the price which I can do if I'm paying less commission.  Long story short, I bought a BWV contract at a decent price a few months ago, but then another one came along that we thought would be more our speed.  We were too far along in the process with the first one and would've lost our deposit, so we bought it and are now selling it.  Fidelity told me to list my contract, which didn't have points until 2019, at $118pp.  That's what we did, and there were a couple of tire kickers who came in very low, but we ended up finding a buyer at a price that was reasonable considering all the circumstances.  It isn't an amazingly high price for us nor a crazy low price for them.  It is completely a fair price for what I have seen going on right now.  BWV isn't selling in the $120's if stripped.  I spoke with multiple brokers, and the average price they had suggested I list at was $120pp, but they told me to "expect to negotiate".  DVCRM was very high for suggested listing at $126pp, but they have an almost identical contract to mine that has been sitting for a LONG time.  Also, as a recent buyer through DVCRM with my BLT add-on, their listing prices are somewhat silly.  The one I bought was listed for $147pp, and we settled on $135pp with only a couple of back and forths.  Fidelity's commission hugely affected what was my bottom line price for selling my BWV contract.  We transferred out the 2018 points, so we didn't lose any money on the deal and actually made a small profit, but my point is that the high commission is a deterrent to some of us as sellers.  They didn't recommend that I list crazy low at $118pp for a stripped BWV contract.  Also, it took almost a week to find a buyer.  That makes me think that anything higher would have taken longer.  After calculating in the difference that I could've gotten with a slightly higher sales prices but subtracting the extra commission, the amount is almost always net zero.


----------



## TexasChick123

Here's the info on the contract:

TexasChick123 (seller)---$113-$23410-200-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 7/11


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Bing Showei said:


> Sure they do. As a seller, you are free to ask for whatever you want for your contract. Let's take AKV and how it now works on Fidelity. An AKV contracts could be had right now for between $105 and $115. If you told Fidelity (or any broker) that you wanted to list $10 above whatever their asking recommendation is (and they all have a recommendation - "this is I think we can move the contract for," "we've been seeing contracts taken for this amount," etc.) all that will do is help to sell the contracts of those who have elected to sell with that broker on their recommended pricing. Your $125 AKV contract will sit on Fidelity's site while the next seller comes in at what looks, next to your contract, to be a reasonable and attractive $115 contract. Ask what you will, but deviating from the brokers norm is unlikely to yield much success.
> 
> I don't think anyone is arguing otherwise. Disney used to pass along owners who were delinquent on their loans and wanted out to Fidelity. Prices on Fidelity are low for a reason.
> 
> Right now, the same exact 160pt AKV contract on Fidelity is selling at DVCResale Market. At Fidelity, it's $110/pt. At DVCRM $116/pt.
> 
> At DVCRM, seller pays $1,578 on that sale but takes home $16,982.
> At Fidelity, seller pays $1,056 on that sale but takes home $16,720.
> 
> If sold at *asking**, seller may pay almost twice the commission, but they actually take home more with DVCRM.
> 
> In practice contracts sold on Fidelity and other sites don't reach the point of there being a $20-$25/pt differential. And as a buyer, it will often make sense to eat the "garbage fee" for the price difference that's there. My only point is that by redistributing their take-home by moving costs from the seller to the buyer, they're able to move more volume with lower prices that would be unachievable should the $195 fee need to come by way of 5% commission.
> 
> *ETA - @TexasChick123 makes a key point below, which is that DVCRM will regularly set asking prices high with the understanding that the price will be negotiated down. Given that reality, the delta in commission is closed even further and the defrayment of commission put on the buyer is even more shrewd.



We are still talking past one another I think. Lets take the contract I am about to close on as an example. We are buying 200 points at PVB for $145 a point. DVCRM has similar listings ranging from $153 (Partially stripped) to loaded at $166. Closest thing they have sale pending is a 175 point (partially stripped) at $154. Lets say I could have gotten a similar contract with them as the buyer for around $150 with a lot of negotiating and how many listings they have currently. I would have spent $1,000 more. Their closing costs are estimated $75 more than fidelity, making that Fidelity admin fee only $120. So i would have spent around $820 more as the buyer.

Now with this scenario, a seller with Fidelity would pay $1,740 commission on $29,000 with a net of 27,260. With DVCRM a seller would pay $2,550 commission (based on the discounted 8.5% compared to their normal 10%) on $30,000 with a net of $27,450. So a little better for the seller, but not as good for the buyer. Also, with their non-discounted commission, it would be worse for the seller. They would have to get a higher sale price to close the distance, making it even worse for the buyer.

I think some of this discussion is resort dependent. I think through all of this discussion, if DVRCM can get close to their asking prices, it would be better to sell from them. If I am a buyer and I can find the right property with Fidelity, it would be better to buy from them, even with the $195 fee.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated!


----------



## motherof5

gkrykewy said:


> gkrykewy---$111-$14300-120-AKV-Aug-0/17, 92/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 7/4, passed 7/18


congratulations and welcome


----------



## motherof5

TexasChick123 said:


> I am someone currently selling through Fidelity.  FYI, their commission is 6%, not 5%.  Here was my thinking: I can sell my contract for less because they are taking about 2.5% less commission than a lot of the others.  I wanted to sell a contract fast, and the quickest way to do that is by lowering the price which I can do if I'm paying less commission.  Long story short, I bought a BWV contract at a decent price a few months ago, but then another one came along that we thought would be more our speed.  We were too far along in the process with the first one and would've lost our deposit, so we bought it and are now selling it.  Fidelity told me to list my contract, which didn't have points until 2019, at $118pp.  That's what we did, and there were a couple of tire kickers who came in very low, but we ended up finding a buyer at a price that was reasonable considering all the circumstances.  It isn't an amazingly high price for us nor a crazy low price for them.  It is completely a fair price for what I have seen going on right now.  BWV isn't selling in the $120's if stripped.  I spoke with multiple brokers, and the average price they had suggested I list at was $120pp, but they told me to "expect to negotiate".  DVCRM was very high for suggested listing at $126pp, but they have an almost identical contract to mine that has been sitting for a LONG time.  Also, as a recent buyer through DVCRM with my BLT add-on, their listing prices are somewhat silly.  The one I bought was listed for $147pp, and we settled on $135pp with only a couple of back and forths.  Fidelity's commission hugely affected what was my bottom line price for selling my BWV contract.  We transferred out the 2018 points, so we didn't lose any money on the deal and actually made a small profit, but my point is that the high commission is a deterrent to some of us as sellers.  They didn't recommend that I list crazy low at $118pp for a stripped BWV contract.  Also, it took almost a week to find a buyer.  That makes me think that anything higher would have taken longer.  After calculating in the difference that I could've gotten with a slightly higher sales prices but subtracting the extra commission, the amount is almost always net zero.



That makes sense.  Do you know what it means when it says bk near points for a year.  Fidelity currently has a listing AK sale pending and I just notices in 2018 it says 167,7 bk just trying to educate myself.  Thanks


----------



## hlhlaw07

motherof5 said:


> That makes sense.  Do you know what it means when it says bk near points for a year.  Fidelity currently has a listing AK sale pending and I just notices in 2018 it says 167,7 bk just trying to educate myself.  Thanks


I’m pretty sure that means “banked.” So in your example, 167 points coming for 2018, 7 of which are banked.


----------



## motherof5

hlhlaw07 said:


> I’m pretty sure that means “banked.” So in your example, 167 points coming for 2018, 7 of which are banked.


got it. Thanks


----------



## Mumof4mice

TexasChick123 said:


> Here's the info on the contract:
> 
> TexasChick123 (seller)---$113-$23410-200-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 7/11



Happy to hear it worked out so well for you, Texaschick!

Did you consider waiting until Aug 1 so you can strip the 2019 points too? 

Asking because I'm still hoping to get my hands on a VGC contract (at Fidelity prices.  Not $225!).  Stripped contracts don't seem to be "punished" anywhere near what I think they should be.  It has me thinking that selling 1-2 contracts fully stripped could theoretically fund a VGC purchase without losing money on the sale.  But it can't be as simple as it looks...?


----------



## TexasChick123

Mumof4mice said:


> Happy to hear it worked out so well for you, Texaschick!
> 
> Did you consider waiting until Aug 1 so you can strip the 2019 points too?
> 
> Asking because I'm still hoping to get my hands on a VGC contract (at Fidelity prices.  Not $225!).  Stripped contracts don't seem to be "punished" anywhere near what I think they should be.  It has me thinking that selling 1-2 contracts fully stripped could theoretically fund a VGC purchase without losing money on the sale.  But it can't be as simple as it looks...?



The super stripped BWV contracts sit for a while, unlike VGC. I knew someone would want to buy mine and have it close before Sept 1st so they could make F&W reservations for 2019. It’s a huge selling point that all 2019 points were there. We wanted to sell fast, and stripping it until 2020 wouldn’t have achieved that, I think.


----------



## TexasChick123

In the BWV vein, I am very surprised to see that two different BWV contracts at $115pp are still listed for sale on https://dvcsales.com/.  I worked with Mark and Lori, and while my contract was taken via ROFR, they were amazing to work with.  Both contracts have all 2018 points, and one even has 15 extra BWV points.  I am seeing contracts on other sites being snapped up in the high $110's-$120's almost instantly with points like that.  Thoughts from anyone?


----------



## Matty B13

TexasChick123 said:


> In the BWV vein, I am very surprised to see that two different BWV contracts at $115pp are still listed for sale on https://dvcsales.com/.  I worked with Mark and Lori, and while my contract was taken via ROFR, they were amazing to work with.  Both contracts have all 2018 points, and one even has 15 extra BWV points.  I am seeing contracts on other sites being snapped up in the high $110's-$120's almost instantly with points like that.  Thoughts from anyone?



I'm not sure if it is my web browser or their website, but you can't sort through the contracts to check for what you want. 

But those are nice contracts.


----------



## beourguest2009

TexasChick123 said:


> In the BWV vein, I am very surprised to see that two different BWV contracts at $115pp are still listed for sale on https://dvcsales.com/.  I worked with Mark and Lori, and while my contract was taken via ROFR, they were amazing to work with.  Both contracts have all 2018 points, and one even has 15 extra BWV points.  I am seeing contracts on other sites being snapped up in the high $110's-$120's almost instantly with points like that.  Thoughts from anyone?



I think they are not as well known as others as they have only been in business a few years.  We have used them twice and have had a great experience both times!  I have had some conversations with Lori about getting their name out there more via e-mails or more facebook postings.  She told me they were both old and weren't as savvy as some others.  



Matty B13 said:


> I'm not sure if it is my web browser or their website, but you can't sort through the contracts to check for what you want.
> 
> But those are nice contracts.



Their website on the phone leaves lots to be desired.  It is much easier to use a computer when looking at their site.


----------



## CatNipRules

Okay so I have 2018 points that I would need to bank. I see that I only have until the end of September to do,so. We aren’t going to close until around the 17th of September. Does this mean that I will lose these points?


----------



## vrajewski10513

CatNipRules said:


> Okay so I have 2018 points that I would need to bank. I see that I only have until the end of September to do,so. We aren’t going to close until around the 17th of September. Does this mean that I will lose these points?


i don’t know the answer, but is there a way to request the current owner bank the points so they’re not lost?


----------



## Matty B13

CatNipRules said:


> Okay so I have 2018 points that I would need to bank. I see that I only have until the end of September to do,so. We aren’t going to close until around the 17th of September. Does this mean that I will lose these points?



I would have had the current owner back the 2018 UY points in the contract, you might still be able to have them do this.  Contact your broker and see what they say.


----------



## Phatscott25

phatscott25---$150-$16165-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 110/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 6/20, passed 7/23

Took Disney a while for this one, although my broker had to request an update this morning and they immediately replied with the waiver.  So they think perhaps Disney overlooked it.  At any rate, yay!  Now off to estoppel...


----------



## JoeD07

TexasChick123 said:


> In the BWV vein, I am very surprised to see that two different BWV contracts at $115pp are still listed for sale on https://dvcsales.com/.  I worked with Mark and Lori, and while my contract was taken via ROFR, they were amazing to work with.  Both contracts have all 2018 points, and one even has 15 extra BWV points.  I am seeing contracts on other sites being snapped up in the high $110's-$120's almost instantly with points like that.  Thoughts from anyone?



This is the site that I used to purchase (hopefully) my BLT contract.  I have also had a very good experience so far.  mark and Lori have been very responsive and helpful through the process thus far.


----------



## CatNipRules

vrajewski10513 said:


> i don’t know the answer, but is there a way to request the current owner bank the points so they’re not lost?





Matty B13 said:


> I would have had the current owner back the 2018 UY points in the contract, you might still be able to have them do this.  Contact your broker and see what they say.



I emailed them this morning and they are going to contact the sellers and ask that they bank the 2018 points so that I don't stress out about it. Said that they would let me know. Definitely feel much better now.


----------



## eaglesrest

Eaglesrest---$105-$10500-100-AUL-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20-Subsidised- sent 7/5, passed 7/23

Third one done. That’s it now, the cheque book is closed


----------



## NewbieMom

TexasChick123 said:


> I am someone currently selling through Fidelity.  FYI, their commission is 6%, not 5%.  Here was my thinking: I can sell my contract for less because they are taking about 2.5% less commission than a lot of the others.  I wanted to sell a contract fast, and the quickest way to do that is by lowering the price which I can do if I'm paying less commission.  Long story short, I bought a BWV contract at a decent price a few months ago, but then another one came along that we thought would be more our speed.  We were too far along in the process with the first one and would've lost our deposit, so we bought it and are now selling it.  Fidelity told me to list my contract, which didn't have points until 2019, at $118pp.  That's what we did, and there were a couple of tire kickers who came in very low, but we ended up finding a buyer at a price that was reasonable considering all the circumstances.  It isn't an amazingly high price for us nor a crazy low price for them.  It is completely a fair price for what I have seen going on right now.  BWV isn't selling in the $120's if stripped.  I spoke with multiple brokers, and the average price they had suggested I list at was $120pp, but they told me to "expect to negotiate".  DVCRM was very high for suggested listing at $126pp, but they have an almost identical contract to mine that has been sitting for a LONG time.  Also, as a recent buyer through DVCRM with my BLT add-on, their listing prices are somewhat silly.  The one I bought was listed for $147pp, and we settled on $135pp with only a couple of back and forths.  Fidelity's commission hugely affected what was my bottom line price for selling my BWV contract.  We transferred out the 2018 points, so we didn't lose any money on the deal and actually made a small profit, but my point is that the high commission is a deterrent to some of us as sellers.  They didn't recommend that I list crazy low at $118pp for a stripped BWV contract.  Also, it took almost a week to find a buyer.  That makes me think that anything higher would have taken longer.  After calculating in the difference that I could've gotten with a slightly higher sales prices but subtracting the extra commission, the amount is almost always net zero.



As a seller, did you consider DVC Magic? I don't have any experience selling, but I always see them advertising "lowest commission 4.5%". It's only 1.5% but could make a difference when you're barely breaking even.



Matty B13 said:


> I'm not sure if it is my web browser or their website, but you can't sort through the contracts to check for what you want.
> 
> But those are nice contracts.



Their listings page is awful on phones and tablets! I've stopped checking them because 99% of the time I'm using a mobile device.


----------



## TexasChick123

NewbieMom said:


> As a seller, did you consider DVC Magic? I don't have any experience selling, but I always see them advertising "lowest commission 4.5%". It's only 1.5% but could make a difference when you're barely breaking even.



I’ve had a couple of bad experiences with them as a buyer, so I didn’t want to use them. Others have also reported bad experiences, so the 1.5% wasn’t worth it to me.


----------



## DisneynBison

Interesting that on one site for AKV the instasale price had been 102 or 103 it is now 96.


----------



## Making Moore Memories

JoeD07 said:


> This is the site that I used to purchase (hopefully) my BLT contract.  I have also had a very good experience so far.  mark and Lori have been very responsive and helpful through the process thus far.


Mark and Lori at DVCSales.com have been extraordinarily helpful for us as well! We are using them for our SSR contract.


----------



## Mumof4mice

DisneynBison said:


> Interesting that on one site for AKV the instasale price had been 102 or 103 it is now 96.



I use their "instant sale" calculator to double check my offer is an amount that an established broker thinks they wouldn't lose money at.  It's quite useful and reassuring for that.

AKV prices lately have been artificially propped up by the active exercising of ROFR.  Maybe now that the ROFR seems to have slowed, prices are settling back down.


----------



## Mumof4mice

TexasChick123 said:


> In the BWV vein, I am very surprised to see that two different BWV contracts at $115pp are still listed for sale on https://dvcsales.com/.  I worked with Mark and Lori, and while my contract was taken via ROFR, they were amazing to work with.  Both contracts have all 2018 points, and one even has 15 extra BWV points.  I am seeing contracts on other sites being snapped up in the high $110's-$120's almost instantly with points like that.  Thoughts from anyone?



My experience with them was best described as Jekyll and Hyde.  Have to say I was extremely surprised - up until a problem arose they were absolutely lovely and I had already started recommending them to friends.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

I looked at dvcsales and was amazed to see a VGF with 906 pts.  I saw they can't close until December 15th, so I was wondering if it might have been a GW.

Does anyone know if a GW is resold, does it stay as a GW, or does it convert to points only?

Not that I have $142,000 to buy a VGF contract.


----------



## LynJ

disneyeveryyear said:


> I looked at dvcsales and was amazed to see a VGF with 906 pts.  I saw they can't close until December 15th, so I was wondering if it might have been a GW.
> 
> Does anyone know if a GW is resold, does it stay as a GW, or does it convert to points only?
> 
> Not that I have $142,000 to buy a VGF contract.


I remember seeing a 906 point contract for sale a year or so ago.   I wonder if it's the same one?  I can't imagine that there are a ton of 906 point contracts out there on the resale market.


----------



## ScubaCat

LynJ said:


> I remember seeing a 906 point contract for sale a year or so ago.   I wonder if it's the same one?  I can't imagine that there are a ton of 906 point contracts out there on the resale market.


905 is where I draw the line.


----------



## Bing Showei

disneyeveryyear said:


> I looked at dvcsales and was amazed to see a VGF with 906 pts.  I saw they can't close until December 15th, so I was wondering if it might have been a GW.
> 
> Does anyone know if a GW is resold, does it stay as a GW, or does it convert to points only?
> 
> Not that I have $142,000 to buy a VGF contract.


A GW contract, when resold, retains it's GW status. Guaranteed weeks are a benefit that tend to be well advertised, so I suspect this isn't one, and just a giant contract some poor (yes, I see the oxymoron) buyer's guide didn't have the sense to recommend they break up into smaller ones.


----------



## Mumof4mice

I googled "906 point VGF" and found this thread:

http://www.***********.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1360319

My guess is dvcsales bought the contract last year and is selling it now.


----------



## flyersud99

flyersud99---$115-$18785-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 135/18, 150/19- sent 7/24

The add-onitis is real


----------



## SleighBelle

Another person infected with add-on-itis! Planning ahead for Galaxy's Edge and hoping to get on-property for the opening.

sleighbelle--$57-$29,250-500-VB-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 500/19-sent 7/24

Made offer: 7/22
Offer accepted: 7/22
Contracts signed-off: 7/23
Sent to ROFR: 7/24


----------



## Preacherroe

Preacherroe---$98-$31938-300-SSR-Aug-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 7/24

Attempt #3 -- here we go again.  I feel better about this one passing ROFR, though, with the $98 pp.  Getting 300 points this year seemed to make it worth it.  Please tell me I'm right about that.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Current estoppel timeframe? I was told 10-14 days, is this still atleast kind of accurate?


----------



## Jerry5788

vrajewski10513 said:


> Current estoppel timeframe? I was told 10-14 days, is this still atleast kind of accurate?



Yes business days


----------



## vrajewski10513

Jerry5788 said:


> Yes business days


Thanks!


----------



## NickBCV

Oh boy just made another offer on a VGF contract today and we agreed on price.  Paperwork to follow either tonight or tomorrow and then I will post the specifics.  

We might just make a couple trips to the WDW next year as well.  Yipppeeeee!!!!


----------



## kboo

disneyeveryyear said:


> I looked at dvcsales and was amazed to see a VGF with 906 pts.  I saw they can't close until December 15th, so I was wondering if it might have been a GW.
> 
> Does anyone know if a GW is resold, does it stay as a GW, or does it convert to points only?
> 
> Not that I have $142,000 to buy a VGF contract.



That is interesting - when I was in ROFR for my own (first) VGF contract last fall, I saw one for around 1251 or 1291 asking around $120pp. I believe it was a GW in a GV in July? Eventually it got taken off the site, not sure if it sold or what. I followed the OCC for a bit to see if Disney ROFR'ed it or not, and lost interest in searching the OCC every few days. 

Probably answered above, but if Disney exercised ROFR then they could break it up and take away its GW status, but not if it was a standard resale. (Now I am curious again...)


----------



## kboo

disneyeveryyear said:


> I looked at dvcsales and was amazed to see a VGF with 906 pts.  I saw they can't close until December 15th, so I was wondering if it might have been a GW.
> 
> Does anyone know if a GW is resold, does it stay as a GW, or does it convert to points only?
> 
> Not that I have $142,000 to buy a VGF contract.



It's asking $157 for no points until 2019? Am I missing something?


----------



## ScubaCat

SleighBelle said:


> Another person infected with add-on-itis! Planning ahead for Galaxy's Edge and hoping to get on-property for the opening.
> 
> sleighbelle--$57-$29,250-500-VB-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 500/19-sent 7/24
> 
> Made offer: 7/22
> Offer accepted: 7/22
> Contracts signed-off: 7/23
> Sent to ROFR: 7/24



Can you reformat that with the link on post#1? (odds of passing are .0012% higher that way. Scientific fact!)


----------



## Jerry5788

NickBCV said:


> Oh boy just made another offer on a VGF contract today and we agreed on price.  Paperwork to follow either tonight or tomorrow and then I will post the specifics.
> 
> We might just make a couple trips to the WDW next year as well.  Yipppeeeee!!!!



Was this a 200 loaded June? Curious to see if it is as I was trying for $144 but couldn’t get that seller off $151


----------



## SleighBelle

@ScubaCat I was pretty darn close 
But here you go. . . 

Sleighbelle---$57-$29250-500-VB-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 500/20-Seller paying $500- sent 7/24


----------



## SherylLC

Jerry5788 said:


> Was this a 200 loaded June? Curious to see if it is as I was trying for $144 but couldn’t get that seller off $151


Holy cow, you guys are good! I think I just overpaid for my VGF!


----------



## motherof5

eaglesrest said:


> Eaglesrest---$105-$10500-100-AUL-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 100/20-Subsidised- sent 7/5, passed 7/23
> 
> Third one done. That’s it now, the cheque book is closed


Congrats


----------



## motherof5

kboo said:


> That is interesting - when I was in ROFR for my own (first) VGF contract last fall, I saw one for around 1251 or 1291 asking around $120pp. I believe it was a GW in a GV in July? Eventually it got taken off the site, not sure if it sold or what. I followed the OCC for a bit to see if Disney ROFR'ed it or not, and lost interest in searching the OCC every few days.
> 
> Probably answered above, but if Disney exercised ROFR then they could break it up and take away its GW status, but not if it was a standard resale. (Now I am curious again...)


What is a GW status?


----------



## Disneykate605

GW stands for Guaranteed week.


----------



## ScubaCat

SleighBelle said:


> @ScubaCat I was pretty darn close



I was definitely impressed! It was closer than I could ever get it after several tries.


----------



## SleighBelle

@ScubaCat I take my DVC comment seriously.
Don’t want to be in anyone’s bad books!


----------



## rex420

flyersud99 said:


> flyersud99---$115-$18785-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 135/18, 150/19- sent 7/24
> 
> The add-onitis is real



Best of luck.


----------



## rex420

SleighBelle said:


> Another person infected with add-on-itis! Planning ahead for Galaxy's Edge and hoping to get on-property for the opening.
> 
> sleighbelle--$57-$29,250-500-VB-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 500/19-sent 7/24
> 
> Made offer: 7/22
> Offer accepted: 7/22
> Contracts signed-off: 7/23
> Sent to ROFR: 7/24



We just bought our first and I am already looking for another.  Best of luck.


----------



## rex420

Preacherroe said:


> Preacherroe---$98-$31938-300-SSR-Aug-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 7/24
> 
> Attempt #3 -- here we go again.  I feel better about this one passing ROFR, though, with the $98 pp.  Getting 300 points this year seemed to make it worth it.  Please tell me I'm right about that.



I think it will pass, it seems like they are taking SSR in the low 90s, but you never know.  Sending good luck your way.


----------



## ScubaCat

SleighBelle said:


> @ScubaCat I take my DVC comment seriously.
> Don’t want to be in anyone’s bad books!


Absolutely; we're all on thin ice here!


----------



## CatNipRules

Got a quick question. How hard or easy is it to bank points for the current year? Is it as simple as a phone call that can me done in a few minutes or is a drawn out process? The reason I'm asking is because of my previous post regarding the sellers banking my points. I haven't heard anything regarding the request. Since this is my first DVC purchase I was just wondering how easy it was to accomplish. TIA....


----------



## aokeefe

CatNipRules said:


> Got a quick question. How hard or easy is it to bank points for the current year? Is it as simple as a phone call that can me done in a few minutes or is a drawn out process? The reason I'm asking is because of my previous post regarding the sellers banking my points. I haven't heard anything regarding the request. Since this is my first DVC purchase I was just wondering how easy it was to accomplish. TIA....


It's easy to bank- just a click online.


CatNipRules said:


> Got a quick question. How hard or easy is it to bank points for the current year? Is it as simple as a phone call that can me done in a few minutes or is a drawn out process? The reason I'm asking is because of my previous post regarding the sellers banking my points. I haven't heard anything regarding the request. Since this is my first DVC purchase I was just wondering how easy it was to accomplish. TIA....


You can bank points online- just a few clicks but you will need your account set up.


----------



## Matty B13

CatNipRules said:


> Got a quick question. How hard or easy is it to bank points for the current year? Is it as simple as a phone call that can me done in a few minutes or is a drawn out process? The reason I'm asking is because of my previous post regarding the sellers banking my points. I haven't heard anything regarding the request. Since this is my first DVC purchase I was just wondering how easy it was to accomplish. TIA....



Shouldn't be a problem, takes about 2 minutes to do online, and the Current Owner has complete access to them up until DVC changes over the account.


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV---$150-$19706-125-VGF-Apr-0/17, 156/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 7/25


----------



## Matty B13

NickBCV said:


> NickBCV---$150-$19706-125-VGF-Apr-0/17, 156/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 7/25



Nice contract, good luck!


----------



## NickBCV

Matty B13 said:


> Nice contract, good luck!


I thought so too... gave full price offer after I tried to get them to pay for 2018 dues and they said no.


----------



## MrsNotes

MrsNotes---$120-$19742-150-BWV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 235/18, 150/19- sent 7/17

First time poster. Very excited to join this community! Hoping for good news.


----------



## NickBCV

MrsNotes said:


> MrsNotes---$120-$19742-150-BWV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 235/18, 150/19- sent 7/17
> 
> First time poster. Very excited to join this community! Hoping for good news.


Good luck!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Just.Dan

Just.Dan---$106-$15985-156-BRV@WL-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 3/19, 156/20-Seller pays MF ‘19- sent 7/25

First time buying resale. I don’t know if I can handle the stress. 

Seller is crediting me $1061 for 153 2019 pts at closing so I manually subtracted it and edited the above string. Hope that was ok.


----------



## Mumof4mice

So… I made a low ball offer last night that was surprisingly accepted without counter today.  Somebody straitjacket me and send me to DVC rehab! 

Now I really want DVC to take my AKV contract.


----------



## NickBCV

Mumof4mice said:


> So… I made a low ball offer last night that was surprisingly accepted without counter today.  Somebody straitjacket me and send me to DVC rehab!
> 
> Now I really want DVC to take my AKV contract.


Haha. You know it’s a weird market when you are hoping for Disney to exercise ROFR.


----------



## Jerry5788

Mumof4mice said:


> So… I made a low ball offer last night that was surprisingly accepted without counter today.  Somebody straitjacket me and send me to DVC rehab!
> 
> Now I really want DVC to take my AKV contract.



Can’t wait to see the details! What resort?


----------



## Mumof4mice

Jerry5788 said:


> Can’t wait to see the details! What resort?



VGF, which I wasn't even considering because of the expensive pp cost and point chart...

Someone posted a little while ago that Disney filed for foreclosure on hundreds of delinquent contracts. I wonder if this is why suddenly I'm finding deals. I was getting no where, asking you and Bing showei for tips and almost tempted to go direct.


----------



## motherof5

Disneykate605 said:


> GW stands for Guaranteed week.


thank you.  I only recently realized Disney did this.


----------



## motherof5

MrsNotes said:


> MrsNotes---$120-$19742-150-BWV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 235/18, 150/19- sent 7/17
> 
> First time poster. Very excited to join this community! Hoping for good news.


Good luck


----------



## poohbear6

Timmy-4boyfam said:


> I submitted this one yesterday.  It was originally listed at $145 but was adjusted to 135 after I made the offer
> 
> Timmy-4boyfam---$135-$24975-185-CCV@WL-Dec-0/17, 18/18, 185/19-seller pays closing & MF '18- sent 7/2


good price


----------



## poohbear6

motherof5 said:


> Positive thoughts.  This is the one!


You should be good with this one, especially since they are still selling CCV.  My experience is you can get better prices with resorts that they are still selling.  I have been thinking about a CCV add on (resale) also - but I am only looking for around 75-100 points there. The resort is beautiful and my kids loved the cabins when we did the tour.


----------



## poohbear6

Looking over the stats it looks like BCV is hovering around 130 pp while BWV is hovering around 115-120.  Which seems typical that BCV has always been around ten dollars more that BWV.  I wonder - with the new increase at BCV if the requests for direct purchase has dropped there.  I remember the the low prices from 09-13.  wish I purchased more points then....


----------



## ScubaCat

poohbear6 said:


> Looking over the stats it looks like BCV is hovering around 130 pp while BWV is hovering around 115-120.  Which seems typical that BCV has always been around ten dollars more that BWV.  I wonder - with the new increase at BCV if the requests for direct purchase has dropped there.  I remember the the low prices from 09-13.  wish I purchased more points then....



It's just smaller, so less contracts change hands on a regular basis.  Buying direct at smaller, popular resorts such as BCV & VGF can be challenging.  I doubt the direct price makes much difference in demand, but it certainly helps push up resale prices which is the main reason they raise them. (It'd be much harder to sell CCV direct at $182 if BCV were $80 resale.)


----------



## silva086

I submitted 15 days ago to ROFR. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## gamomof2

GaMom0f2---$95-$20000-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 17/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 7/26


----------



## Preacherroe

Preacherroe said:


> Preacherroe---$98-$31938-300-SSR-Aug-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 7/24
> 
> Attempt #3 -- here we go again.  I feel better about this one passing ROFR, though, with the $98 pp.  Getting 300 points this year seemed to make it worth it.  Please tell me I'm right about that.



My rationale is that with the 300 points this year, at $8 pp (I'm estimating $14pp rental value - $6pp maintenance fee =$8 pp value), this contract has a $2,400 added value.  And $2400 pays for an additional $8 in a 300-point contract.  So the sale at $98 pp with 300 points in 2018 is the same as $90pp stripped contract.  Does that make sense, or is my math screwy? (I'm not a math major).


----------



## KimLeague

So our first accepted contract didn't pan out.
$75-$5870-70-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 70/19- sent 7/5 taken 7/26


----------



## DisneyBarretts

Disney took my contract. :-(  So sad. Guess I'll keep looking.

Is there a special way I need to report this to have it added in the ROFR post?


----------



## DisneyBarretts

KimLeague said:


> So our first accepted contract didn't pan out.
> $75-$5870-70-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 70/19- sent 7/5 taken 7/26


Kim!!! How funny we both posted at the same time!


----------



## DisneyBarretts

DisneyBarretts---$85-$5800-60-OKW(E)-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 60/19- sent 7/6, taken 7/26


----------



## poohbear6

wow....surprised that was taken...


----------



## poohbear6

KimLeague said:


> So our first accepted contract didn't pan out.
> $75-$5870-70-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 70/19- sent 7/5 taken 7/26


so sorry...pixie dust for next time


----------



## Carlymouse

Preacherroe said:


> My rationale is that with the 300 points this year, at $8 pp (I'm estimating $14pp rental value - $6pp maintenance fee =$8 pp value), this contract has a $2,400 added value.  And $2400 pays for an additional $8 in a 300-point contract.  So the sale at $98 pp with 300 points in 2018 is the same as $90pp stripped contract.  Does that make sense, or is my math screwy? (I'm not a math major).


From the research we did, I think this is a good deal for you, the buyer, and very likely to pass ROFR. Remember that although we've seen SSR contracts on this thread (and the previous ROFR one, too) pass for $95 and under, $95 can be hit or miss with ROFR and below $95 is very unpredictable. But you can take my opinion with a grain of salt, since after having sellers back out of of $95 a point (asking price) and $97 a point (negotiated agreement) 300pt contract,  we met a seller's bottom line of $100 a point on yet another 300 point SSR contract because we wanted to get this done with and it wasn't too far above our ideal.


----------



## Carlymouse

poohbear6 said:


> wow....surprised that was taken...



Don't forget it was an extended OKW contract. They don't come up often but last month someone tried to get one for $93 a point and it was taken- Disney may be trying to preserve the value of an extended contract, which would _really_ be in their interest since if you buy OKW from Disney direct (when one becomes available) they're charging $151 a point and it's to the extended 2057 year.


----------



## motherof5

Preacherroe said:


> My rationale is that with the 300 points this year, at $8 pp (I'm estimating $14pp rental value - $6pp maintenance fee =$8 pp value), this contract has a $2,400 added value.  And $2400 pays for an additional $8 in a 300-point contract.  So the sale at $98 pp with 300 points in 2018 is the same as $90pp stripped contract.  Does that make sense, or is my math screwy? (I'm not a math major).


That looks correct.  I guess I'm not the only one that does the weird math


----------



## vrajewski10513

SO THANKFUL that things seem to be moving at a steady pace for us. Exactly two weeks from submission to finding out Disney waived RoFR. Ten business days on the nose from waiver to receipt of closing docs. Sending over our wire transfer first thing in the AM and crossing anything that can be crossed things keep moving along at a good pace!!


----------



## Carlymouse

vrajewski10513 said:


> SO THANKFUL that things seem to be moving at a steady pace for us. Exactly two weeks from submission to finding out Disney waived RoFR. Ten business days on the nose from waiver to receipt of closing docs. Sending over our wire transfer first thing in the AM and crossing anything that can be crossed things keep moving along at a good pace!!


We're all hoping to get your pixie dust on this board.  So happy for you!


----------



## CatNipRules

Mine has been super quick. Two weeks from submission also waived the ROFR. Then I got the closing documents a week later. Sent the money via a cashiers check today. I hope that everything keeps going at this pace, but I realized that I sent both my copy of the cashiers check, which is the top and the actual check. Facepalm... LOL!! It was early and I was tired. LOL!


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

Loveallthingsmouse---$85-$16251-160-AUL-Jun-20/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/26


----------



## vrajewski10513

Carlymouse said:


> We're all hoping to get your pixie dust on this board.  So happy for you!


I hope so too! We’ve been seeing a lot more passing in the last couple weeks so I hope Disney’s feeding frenzy is over for now!!


----------



## vrajewski10513

CatNipRules said:


> Mine has been super quick. Two weeks from submission also waived the ROFR. Then I got the closing documents a week later. Sent the money via a cashiers check today. I hope that everything keeps going at this pace, but I realized that I sent both my copy of the cashiers check, which is the top and the actual check. Facepalm... LOL!! It was early and I was tired. LOL!


We would have gotten a wire transferred today but my hubby went to the bank at 4:10 and they stop wire transfers at 4pm.. talk about face palm!


----------



## Lys_A_

vrajewski10513 said:


> SO THANKFUL that things seem to be moving at a steady pace for us. Exactly two weeks from submission to finding out Disney waived RoFR. Ten business days on the nose from waiver to receipt of closing docs. Sending over our wire transfer first thing in the AM and crossing anything that can be crossed things keep moving along at a good pace!!




So happy for you!!!! 

It was AKV eh?

Still waiting for my ROFR!!! Send 07/16 (there is a mistake on the board it’s written 07/10) just can’t wait but I am sure they will take it


----------



## vrajewski10513

Lys_A_ said:


> So happy for you!!!!
> 
> It was AKV eh?
> 
> Still waiting for my ROFR!!! Send 07/16 (there is a mistake on the board it’s written 07/10) just can’t wait but I am sure they will take it


They’ve been accepting lower price pp for AKV recently. I hope it passes for you!


----------



## Lys_A_

vrajewski10513 said:


> They’ve been accepting lower price pp for AKV recently. I hope it passes for you!




Mine is 100$ pp... I guess they will take it but I have plenty of time and it’s only my first try.


----------



## kboo

aokeefe said:


> It's easy to bank- just a click online.
> 
> You can bank points online- just a few clicks but you will need your account set up.


Only if sellers are not delinquent on fees/mortgage. Then they can't do it.



NickBCV said:


> NickBCV---$150-$19706-125-VGF-Apr-0/17, 156/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 7/25





NickBCV said:


> I thought so too... gave full price offer after I tried to get them to pay for 2018 dues and they said no.



Nice! They were only asking $150?? (Now I am feeling like I overpaid for my add on... not really, but a little...) Seriously, you are going to have to change your name.


----------



## NickBCV

kboo said:


> Nice! They were only asking $150?? (Now I am feeling like I overpaid for my add on... not really, but a little...) Seriously, you are going to have to change your name.



I know I was surprised when I saw the listing.  I even tried to get them to pay for the 2018 dues, but they were firm so I jumped on it.  Looks like prices are settling down a bit.  I feel like I overpaid on the 60 points I got for $180 but I did at least get some points for 2018 without paying dues.  It is also a fairly small contract too so I know those go for a premium.  At least I am telling myself that to feel better.


----------



## TexasChick123

Looks like they are back to their old “once-a-week ROFR notice” tricks again. I’m waiting to move along the one I’m selling. Oh well.


----------



## Eric R

Eric R.---$99-$24750-250-OKW(E)-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 250/19-Seller Pays Closing- sent 7/9, Passed 7/27.

First time DVC owners, we are so excited.


----------



## DVC2018

DVC2018---$145-$15825-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 161/18, 100/19- sent 7/10, passed 7/27

One step closer!


----------



## motherof5

Eric R said:


> Eric R.---$99-$24750-250-OKW(E)-Sep-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 250/19-Seller Pays Closing- sent 7/9, Passed 7/27.
> 
> First time DVC owners, we are so excited.


good deal.  Congratulations.


----------



## motherof5

DVC2018 said:


> DVC2018---$145-$15825-100-PVB-Jun-0/17, 161/18, 100/19- sent 7/10, passed 7/27
> 
> One step closer!


Congrats


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## Beesknees6

DisneynBison said:


> Because the notice of passing ROFR from Disney is also posted at the same time if you search all documents and not just deeds.  It is usually posted within minutes of the deed posting.


Where are you following the deeds being recorded?  I know how to look up individual deeds but do you look them up daily?


----------



## Beesknees6

Mumof4mice said:


> VGF, which I wasn't even considering because of the expensive pp cost and point chart...
> 
> Someone posted a little while ago that Disney filed for foreclosure on hundreds of delinquent contracts. I wonder if this is why suddenly I'm finding deals. I was getting no where, asking you and Bing showei for tips and almost tempted to go direct.


Can you share your details yet?!  Would love to lowball a VGF!


----------



## DisneynBison

Beesknees6 said:


> Where are you following the deeds being recorded?  I know how to look up individual deeds but do you look them up daily?



At the same place you check the deeds http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/.  Just query the date range you want, then under advanced tab on the bottom "legal remarks"  type in "Animal Kingdom" or part of whatever property you are interested in  (OKW is a bit tricky as it is not titled as OKW if I remember correctly but I don't search that one often).  You can also filter it more by unclicking the box on the right and check the document type you want.  I was reading a few thing wrong for a bit but I think I am getting it figured out.  Sometimes I do it daily sometimes I check a week at a time depends on if I am caught up on other paperwork.  Then I open the docs and take a quick look, after doing it a for a while you recognize the names of some of the different entities in the game.   I just enjoy trying to figure out the moving parts of things and DVC keeps it interesting,  The drunken Monkey can make you go hmmm sometimes.


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated


----------



## Mumof4mice

Beesknees6 said:


> Can you share your details yet?!  Would love to lowball a VGF!



Oh, the contract was submitted on Friday. I think I blocked it out of my memory to preempt disappointment when DVC takes it!

Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27


----------



## DVC2018

Mumof4mice said:


> Oh, the contract was submitted on Friday. I think I blocked it out of my memory to preempt disappointment when DVC takes it!
> 
> Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27



Congrats! That is an amazing contract


----------



## Bing Showei

Mumof4mice said:


> Oh, the contract was submitted on Friday. I think I blocked it out of my memory to preempt disappointment when DVC takes it!
> 
> Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27


Hahahahaha!!! Like a boss. 

I’m surprised you didn’t ask the sellers to throw in 2019 ADs as well.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Bing Showei said:


> Hahahahaha!!! Like a boss.
> 
> I’m surprised you didn’t ask the sellers to throw in 2019 ADs as well.



Should I have done that, Master Bing?


----------



## Jerry5788

Mumof4mice said:


> Oh, the contract was submitted on Friday. I think I blocked it out of my memory to preempt disappointment when DVC takes it!
> 
> Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27



Great great contract who was the broker?


----------



## Mumof4mice

Jerry5788 said:


> Great great contract who was the broker?



Vacatia.


----------



## Bing Showei

Mumof4mice said:


> Should I have done that, Master Bing?


I’m hoping this will be one of those instances that detractors of the “Disney only looks at $/pt” theory will hold up in the future to say, “See? *This* contract made it through, so clearly there’s more to it than just $/pt.” Bravo to you. I have NEVER negotiated terms this favorable to the buyer. Not even close.


----------



## 1911

Bing Showei said:


> I’m hoping this will be one of those instances that detractors of the “Disney only looks at $/pt” theory will hold up in the future to say, “See? *This* contract made it through, so clearly there’s more to it than just $/pt.” Bravo to you. I have NEVER negotiated terms this favorable to the buyer. Not even close.



I wonder if the wait list for direct buyers wanting points in certain use years isn't also a factor in determining which contracts Disney takes back.


----------



## Carlymouse

1911 said:


> I wonder if the wait list for direct buyers wanting points in certain use years isn't also a factor in determining which contracts Disney takes back.


I've wondered this myself...  Especially for those odd contracts that you see that seem to be a dollar per point value that Disney doesn't usually take, but they did take.


----------



## ScubaCat

1911 said:


> I wonder if the wait list for direct buyers wanting points in certain use years isn't also a factor in determining which contracts Disney takes back.



Sure. They don't want to keep inventory on the books, so unless it's way under priced, they'll buy back only what can be immediately sold at full price.


----------



## kboo

Mumof4mice said:


> Oh, the contract was submitted on Friday. I think I blocked it out of my memory to preempt disappointment when DVC takes it!
> 
> Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27



That is AWESOME! My effective cost per point was $140 after I sold my expiring points, but I still didn't get loaded 2018 points or seller paying any MFs! Good luck!



ScubaCat said:


> Sure. They don't want to keep inventory on the books, so unless it's way under priced, they'll buy back only what can be immediately sold at full price.



And the rumors of the so called wait list for VGF, which may or may not be closed or may not even exist, makes me think that unless there just happens to be someone who wants 200-250 points in that particular UY, who calls right when that contract is being reviewed, they're not going to bother. I don't know if DVD can unbank points (probably), but if not, then they can't sell that contract until October anyway. (I.e. What ScubaCat just said) And this is still a pretty serious chunk of change to lay out - easily 10k more than a similarly sized SSR or OKW contract.


----------



## Craig Williams

Craig Williams---$93-$17480-180-SSR-Aug-0/17, 185/18, 180/19- sent 7/10, passed 7/30


----------



## vrajewski10513

Craig Williams said:


> SSR
> 180 points @ $93 ppp = $16,740
> Aug UY
> 185/18, 180/19
> Buyer pays 2018 MF
> Sent 7/10 - Passed 7/30
> 
> *first time poster and new to DVC


CONGRATS! There’s a link to a tool in the first post to format your contract info the OP will ask you to use to be added to the list.


----------



## cwilstl

cwilstl---$115-$22094-175-BWV-Feb-0/17, 15/18, 350/19, 175/20- sent 7/30

Long time lurker (about 4 years), first time poster.  Thank you to all the people on this board for all the information regarding DVC and the resale process.  I felt like I had a pretty good knowledge base when I finally got the green light from my wife.


----------



## Mumof4mice

kboo said:


> That is AWESOME! My effective cost per point was $140 after I sold my expiring points, but I still didn't get loaded 2018 points or seller paying any MFs! Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> And the rumors of the so called wait list for VGF, which may or may not be closed or may not even exist, makes me think that unless there just happens to be someone who wants 200-250 points in that particular UY, who calls right when that contract is being reviewed, they're not going to bother. I don't know if DVD can unbank points (probably), but if not, then they can't sell that contract until October anyway. (I.e. What ScubaCat just said) And this is still a pretty serious chunk of change to lay out - easily 10k more than a similarly sized SSR or OKW contract.



Thanks! I hope something about this contract will make it unattractive to Disney.  Surely even Disney must have an abhorrence for holding stock/dealing with sellers who might not come up with cash to close (Don't know if this is the case. Just wishful thinking)? Unless they take a deposit, there's a good chance someone on a secret wait list would back out when they're finally called to come up with $50600 + CC.


----------



## Bing Showei

Mumof4mice said:


> Unless they take a deposit, there's a good chance someone on a secret wait list would back out when they're finally called to come up with $50600 + CC.


They wouldn’t need a buyer to take all the points, unfortunately, as DVD could take that contract and split it up to any size they see fit.


----------



## Mumof4mice

And unfortunately, even $220/pt is loose change for plenty of people! Arrgh… why did I have to be an inveterate value shopper!?


----------



## kboo

I had a 200 pt pass ROFR at $135 right around when they were raising direct prices to $220 and the minimum direct buy in to 75 points. Perhaps the only thing that made it somewhat unattractive is that there were no current UY points.


----------



## ScubaCat

kboo said:


> And the rumors of the so called wait list for VGF, which may or may not be closed or may not even exist,



If it exists at all, it's probably a yellow legal pad or a TXT file edited by Notepad that floats around the DVD offices that may or may not be used.. or may be lost from time to time, etc.  I doubt it's an official "thing".  People are told they're on the list, the list is closed, there's no hope, etc. for weeks, maybe an agent graciously adds them to an "unofficial list" (a different memo pad, probably white this time), the process continues, and one day they call and suddenly some points are just available for purchase right then and there over the phone.


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Mumof4mice said:


> And unfortunately, even $220/pt is loose change for plenty of people! Arrgh… why did I have to be an inveterate value shopper!?



I saw this listing and was ready to pounce if my current deal fell through. I wish you the best of luck, but would not be surprised if the terms were just too good for Disney to pass on.


----------



## Timmy-4boyfam

Timmy-4boyfam---$61-$17310-270-HH-Dec-40/17, 105/18, 270/19-Seller pays closing- sent 7/9, taken 7/30


----------



## NewbieMom

Mumof4mice said:


> Oh, the contract was submitted on Friday. I think I blocked it out of my memory to preempt disappointment when DVC takes it!
> 
> Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27



Wow, loaded contract, low $pp, PLUS seller pays MF and CC? You are good!


----------



## Mumof4mice

NewbieMom said:


> Wow, loaded contract, low $pp, PLUS seller pays MF and CC? You are good!



Thanks! I wasn't tracking VGF prices closely. Now that everyone is saying this is a great deal, I think I might have bargained a little too hard and just scouted Disney a contract for free… sigh the mouse always wins!


----------



## SherylLC

Mumof4mice said:


> Thanks! I wasn't tracking VGF prices closely. Now that everyone is saying this is a great deal, I think I might have bargained a little too hard and just scouted Disney a contract for free… sigh the mouse always wins!


I hope you get it! Great price!


----------



## ajjonesehc

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27


That's an awesome price!  I hope it passes.


----------



## JV63

cwilstl said:


> cwilstl---$115-$22094-175-BWV-Feb-0/17, 15/18, 350/19, 175/20- sent 7/30
> 
> Long time lurker (about 4 years), first time poster.  Thank you to all the people on this board for all the information regarding DVC and the resale process.  I felt like I had a pretty good knowledge base when I finally got the green light from my wife.



Good luck. We love the BW/BC area and just recently got a BC contract that passed. They don't take many from that area so hope yours passes.


----------



## Bing Showei

Mumof4mice said:


> Thanks! I wasn't tracking VGF prices closely. Now that everyone is saying this is a great deal, I think I might have bargained a little too hard and just scouted Disney a contract for free… sigh the mouse always wins!


It's too easy to Monday-Morning-Quarterback yourself. You probably put a lot of thought into the offer and felt that this is fair value. It is what it is. If the Mouse takes it, it may reset how you value the points. At the time of the offer, you felt this was fair value. If it passes, HUGE win. If not, it will give you a new data point to assess what you see as fair value.

We all want to think we hooked a big one (or it was the one that got away if it gets ROFRd), but the truth is, if this contract falls through (which, let's be honest, this one has ROFR ME written all over it), you'll eventually find another one. You may pay a few dollars more per point, or if things go south, you may pay less, but what you offered is what you felt was fair value and seller felt was fair value. Don't waste energy second guessing it.


----------



## DisneyBarretts

Here goes try #2:
DisneyBarretts---$90-$7000-70-OKW-Oct-0/17, 0/18, 70/19- sent 7/31


----------



## DisneyBarretts

Once we passed the 14 day mark without hearing a word, I knew it was going to come up a taken.


----------



## silva086

DisneyBarretts said:


> Once we passed the 14 day mark without hearing a word, I knew it was going to come up a taken.



Yikes I am at the 20 day mark


----------



## DisneyBarretts

silva086 said:


> Yikes I am at the 20 day mark


Seems like they are passing a lot of SSR and yours is also higher points. My first Contract was 60 AND an extended contract...so we were doomed from the start. Lol. I'm hoping this new low pt one passes because it is not extended.

You might be just fine! Btw, I want your contract!


----------



## Preacherroe

silva086 said:


> Yikes I am at the 20 day mark



They took mine at $90pp, so if they pass yours, I'll be expecting an apology from Disney.  How long should I wait for that???


----------



## ajjonesehc

Preacherroe said:


> They took mine at $90pp, so if they pass yours, I'll be expecting an apology from Disney.  How long should I wait for that???


About as long as the rest of us are waiting for the return of the free theme park tickets.


----------



## TexasChick123

Preacherroe said:


> They took mine at $90pp, so if they pass yours, I'll be expecting an apology from Disney.  How long should I wait for that???



I haven’t seen anything posted that was submitted past 7/9, I think, one way or the other. We’ll also be at 21 days tomorrow for the one I’m selling. I think, per the usual, they’re just taking their sweet time letting everyone know.


----------



## silva086

well, I got the bad news I was expecting

silva086---$90-$16046-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/11, taken 7/31


----------



## silva086

has anyone ever used dvctimeshares.com or heard experiences with them? I'm about to submit an offer there, want to make sure it's a reputable company
thank you


----------



## TexasChick123

silva086 said:


> well, I got the bad news I was expecting
> 
> silva086---$90-$16046-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/11, taken 7/31



I’m sorry. That stinks.  Keep trying. I’ve never used nor heard of the company you asked about.


----------



## Mumof4mice

silva086 said:


> has anyone ever used dvctimeshares.com or heard experiences with them? I'm about to submit an offer there, want to make sure it's a reputable company
> thank you



I've tried a few times there.  Some well priced listings.  But, every contract I made an offer on was already sold/pending.  Could be just that I was slow to see and respond to the listing, they're slow to update their website, or... bait-and-switch?  Good luck, please let us know how you go!

Sorry your SSR was taken!


----------



## CatNipRules

silva086 said:


> has anyone ever used dvctimeshares.com or heard experiences with them? I'm about to submit an offer there, want to make sure it's a reputable company
> thank you


I've heard of them, but got recommendations from others on who to use. So, I went with another and am glad that I did...


----------



## silva086

thanks. this was my first try with DVC, I think this is the most upset I've been Disney!! oh well, they have the contractual right to ROFR...
I just made an offer on dvctimeshares.com and I'm waiting to hear back. we'll see what happens


----------



## DisneynBison

silva086 said:


> thanks. this was my first try with DVC, I think this is the most upset I've been Disney!! oh well, they have the contractual right to ROFR...
> I just made an offer on dvctimeshares.com and I'm waiting to hear back. we'll see what happens



Make sure you watch what some charge for closing costs.


----------



## misspelledone

misspelledone---$145-$15247-100-BLT-Aug-100/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 7/27


----------



## twinsouvenirs

I don't think I already updated--contract passed!

twinsouvenirs---$155-$26128-160-VGF-Aug-0/17, 117/18, 160/19, 160/20-close after 8/12- sent 7/2, passed 7/18


----------



## Preacherroe

silva086 said:


> well, I got the bad news I was expecting
> 
> silva086---$90-$16046-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/11, taken 7/31


I'm sorry.  Offer a little more than $90 pp, even if the seller is asking for less.  I'm waiting on an offer for $98 pp at SSR, but it has full 2018 points, which I consider helps offset the additional buy-in.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Craig Williams said:


> Craig Williams---$93-$17480-180-SSR-Aug-0/17, 185/18, 180/19- sent 7/10, passed 7/30


Great deal.  They were taking some at higher prices than that just 2 months ago.


Timmy-4boyfam said:


> Timmy-4boyfam---$61-$17310-270-HH-Dec-40/17, 105/18, 270/19-Seller pays closing- sent 7/9, taken 7/30


I wish they had an "unlike" button.  


DisneyBarretts said:


> Once we passed the 14 day mark without hearing a word, I knew it was going to come up a taken.


Those of us in May and early June were waiting almost the full 30 days to pass.  You never know with DVC.  I think it depends if the drunken monkey is on vacation.


----------



## twoj

Twoj---$102-$28725-275-AUL-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 275/20-Subsidized- sent 7/31

Seller is paying for 2019 maintenance dues — credit at close $1694.  Net cash at close 27,031


----------



## AmandaK

AmandaK---$130-$17721-125-BLT-Jun-0/17, 125/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 7/13, passed 8/1


----------



## kboo

twinsouvenirs said:


> I don't think I already updated--contract passed!
> 
> twinsouvenirs---$155-$26128-160-VGF-Aug-0/17, 117/18, 160/19, 160/20-close after 8/12- sent 7/2, passed 7/18



Yeah! Welcome home! this was the contract I wish I had bought instead of the one I did (I was certainly eyeing it when I was waiting on ROFR and on the sellers to return their docs...)


----------



## hlhlaw07

hlhlaw07---$148-$16150-110-VGF-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 0/19-Seller credit ‘19 MF- sent 7/11, passed 8/1


----------



## twinsouvenirs

kboo said:


> Yeah! Welcome home! this was the contract I wish I had bought instead of the one I did (I was certainly eyeing it when I was waiting on ROFR and on the sellers to return their docs...)



I'll buy you a drink at the Pool Bar to ease your disappointment  In the end, they're all the same, right?

So excited!!!! We don't actually close till after 8/12 so it could still fall through, but the ROFR stuff is obviously what we care about here


----------



## DFelt1

AmandaK said:


> AmandaK---$130-$17721-125-BLT-Jun-0/17, 125/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 7/13, passed 8/1


So this was sent the day before mine, for the same resort and the same points at a (much) better price. So... I should hear back that I passed real soon... right? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Henry Thomas

DFelt1 said:


> So this was sent the day before mine, for the same resort and the same points at a (much) better price. So... I should hear back that I passed real soon... right? Fingers crossed!



Probably today if you did pass


----------



## TexasChick123

TexasChick123 (seller)---$113-$23410-200-BWV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 7/11, passed 8/1


----------



## mixmastertoy

Probably no chance in hell ... from eBay 

mixmastertoy---$58-$9100-150-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/1
mixmastertoy---$51.11-$9399-150-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 8/1
mixmastertoy---$82.75-$13800-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 8/1


----------



## Drewferin

mixmastertoy said:


> Probably no chance in hell ... from eBay
> 
> mixmastertoy---$58-$9100-150-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/1
> mixmastertoy---$51.11-$9399-150-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 8/1
> mixmastertoy---$82.75-$13800-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 8/1



Didn't know Ebay sold DVC. How does that work with ROFR? Is there a closing company that handles everything?


----------



## Henry Thomas

Drewferin said:


> Didn't know Ebay sold DVC. How does that work with ROFR? Is there a closing company that handles everything?



Sounds sketchy...hopefully they didn't require full payment as I would not give $30K for things that certainty won't pass ROFR

Don't mean to be rude but have been told if it sounds too good to be true it probably is too good to be true. The instant sale for the first two contracts will be way higher on one of the main broker. There just must be something off with this perhaps a bigger mortgage than selling price. 

Make sure you have a good closing agent and they review estoppel correctly


----------



## ScubaCat

Drewferin said:


> Didn't know Ebay sold DVC. How does that work with ROFR? Is there a closing company that handles everything?





Henry Thomas said:


> Sounds sketchy...hopefully they didn't require full payment as I would not give $30K for things that certainty won't pass ROFR
> 
> Don't mean to be rude but have been told if it sounds too good to be true it probably is too good to be true. The instant sale for the first two contracts will be way higher on one of the main broker. There just must be something off with this perhaps a bigger mortgage than selling price.
> 
> Make sure you have a good closing agent and they review estoppel correctly



You just work through an established title company that'll do the estoppel (contract verification, basically), handle the escrow, and close out the deal.  Obviously you don't send 30K directly to someone on eBay.  

"Do you take Zelle or prefer a direct wire transfer??"


----------



## mixmastertoy

ScubaCat said:


> You just work through an established title company that'll do the estoppel (contract verification, basically), handle the escrow, and close out the deal.  Obviously you don't send 30K directly to someone on eBay.
> 
> "Do you take Zelle or prefer a direct wire transfer??"


Bankruptcies! I bought my BLT one that way a few years back on eBay too.


----------



## mixmastertoy

ScubaCat said:


> You just work through an established title company that'll do the estoppel (contract verification, basically), handle the escrow, and close out the deal.  Obviously you don't send 30K directly to someone on eBay.
> 
> "Do you take Zelle or prefer a direct wire transfer??"


Hell no! I put it through my Amex and only paid 1/4 until it goes through.


----------



## ScubaCat

mixmastertoy said:


> Hell no! I put it through my Amex and only paid 1/4 until it goes through.



I know, I was just kidding.  Do you actually buy directly from the seller on ebay though?  You're braver than I!


----------



## mixmastertoy

ScubaCat said:


> I know, I was just kidding.  Do you actually buy directly from the seller on ebay though?  You're braver than I!


Just wish I was braver more like in 2012 when I bought BLT for 11,000 on eBay for 160 points!


----------



## Mumof4mice

mixmastertoy said:


> Probably no chance in hell ... from eBay
> 
> mixmastertoy---$58-$9100-150-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/1
> mixmastertoy---$51.11-$9399-150-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 8/1
> mixmastertoy---$82.75-$13800-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 8/1



What a steal it'd be if you get them! Good luck!


----------



## Bro0kemarie

Bro0kemarie---$99-$15253-140-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 169/18, 140/19- sent 7/12, passed 8/1

Just heard that we passed! We are so happy, can’t wait for our first trip!


----------



## rex420

mixmastertoy said:


> Probably no chance in hell ... from eBay
> 
> mixmastertoy---$58-$9100-150-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/1
> mixmastertoy---$51.11-$9399-150-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 8/1
> mixmastertoy---$82.75-$13800-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 8/1



Good luck, but you are probably right.


----------



## rex420

Hi Everyone,

We have closed on our purchase.  I have seen some questions on timeline, so I figured I would post ours so far to give everyone a better idea of how things are currently going.

6/22/2018 - Offer Sent
6/23/2018 - Offer Accepted
6/26/2018 - Contract & Buyer Questionnaire Received
6/26/2018 - Requested some revisions
6/27/2018 - Revised contract received
6/27/2018 - Contract & Buyer Questionnaire signed & returned
6/28/2018 - Submitted to Disney for ROFR
6/29/2018 - Contract revisions per title company (no effect on ROFR)
7/3/2018 - Open escrow documents received & returned
7/13/2018 - ROFR waved
7/20/2018 - Closing documents received
7/27/2018 - Closing documents sent back
7/31/2018 - Notified sale has been closed
8/1/2018 - Deed recorded with county

We are now just waiting for Disney to send our welcome package, which I was told is about 2 weeks.  I will update when we receive it.


----------



## rex420

Bro0kemarie said:


> Bro0kemarie---$99-$15253-140-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 169/18, 140/19- sent 7/12, passed 8/1
> 
> Just heard that we passed! We are so happy, can’t wait for our first trip!



Congrats.


----------



## Kaufeegurl

Hi Everyone! Disboard newbie but longtime reader. First - a big "thank you" to all who share their knowledge and experience here. It is beyond helpful.  We are owners at SSR since 2014. With our first grandchild arriving soon and loving F&W as our favorite time to vacation, we have realized that another contract is in order and BCV is our priority. BUT I have noticed that just in the past couple of months of reading ROFR threads that point price has risen significantly. Difficult to find/bid on anything under $130. Is this happening at all resorts? Higher prices here to stay? 3rd quarter bump? As litte as 2 months ago it seems contracts were significantly lower. I'm not in a hurry and don't want to jump in at a bubble but my feeling is that maybe these new prices are here to stay. I realize nobody has a crystal ball but there is a ton of experience here - what say you? ;0


----------



## JV63

Kaufeegurl said:


> Hi Everyone! Disboard newbie but longtime reader. First - a big "thank you" to all who share their knowledge and experience here. It is beyond helpful.  We are owners at SSR since 2014. With our first grandchild arriving soon and loving F&W as our favorite time to vacation, we have realized that another contract is in order and BCV is our priority. BUT I have noticed that just in the past couple of months of reading ROFR threads that point price has risen significantly. Difficult to find/bid on anything under $130. Is this happening at all resorts? Higher prices here to stay? 3rd quarter bump? As litte as 2 months ago it seems contracts were significantly lower. I'm not in a hurry and don't want to jump in at a bubble but my feeling is that maybe these new prices are here to stay. I realize nobody has a crystal ball but there is a ton of experience here - what say you? ;0



They have been rising at a steady pace. Some resorts by an average of just a couple of bucks. DVC Resale Market that we use publishes some decent stats on their sales volume.

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-resale-average-prices-for-2018-january-june/


----------



## ray3127

ray3127---$130-$22730-170-BCV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19- sent 8/2

I've posted before but recently change my username... so I look like a total newb.

This would be first DVC contract, hoping for the best. Totally stripped, but we have firm vacation plans through the end of 2019, so first use wouldn't be until 2020 anyway (and also don't mind the delayed closing). Fingers crossed!


----------



## vrajewski10513

rex420 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We have closed on our purchase.  I have seen some questions on timeline, so I figured I would post ours so far to give everyone a better idea of how things are currently going.
> 
> 6/22/2018 - Offer Sent
> 6/23/2018 - Offer Accepted
> 6/26/2018 - Contract & Buyer Questionnaire Received
> 6/26/2018 - Requested some revisions
> 6/27/2018 - Revised contract received
> 6/27/2018 - Contract & Buyer Questionnaire signed & returned
> 6/28/2018 - Submitted to Disney for ROFR
> 6/29/2018 - Contract revisions per title company (no effect on ROFR)
> 7/3/2018 - Open escrow documents received & returned
> 7/13/2018 - ROFR waved
> 7/20/2018 - Closing documents received
> 7/27/2018 - Closing documents sent back
> 7/31/2018 - Notified sale has been closed
> 8/1/2018 - Deed recorded with county
> 
> We are now just waiting for Disney to send our welcome package, which I was told is about 2 weeks.  I will update when we receive it.



We’ve had a very similar timeframe.

06/21/18 – Offer submitted
06/21/18 – Offer accepted
06/22/18 – Contract rcvd/returned
06/26/18 – Contract submitted to Disney for ROFR
07/12/18 – ROFR waived
07/26/18 – Closing documents rcvd
07/27/18 – Closing documents/payment sent
07/29/18 – Sellers closing documents rcvd
08/01/18 – Transaction closed, documents sent to Clerk of Court for recording
08/02/18 – Deed recorded

We are now also waiting for our welcome packet. Since we’re on a tight time frame I may try and call late next week to see if I can get the information verbally.

Let us know if you receive your welcome packet in the mean time!


----------



## silva086

silva086 said:


> thanks. this was my first try with DVC, I think this is the most upset I've been Disney!! oh well, they have the contractual right to ROFR...
> I just made an offer on dvctimeshares.com and I'm waiting to hear back. we'll see what happens



The dvctimeshares listing was apparently already under agreement...


----------



## silva086

Well here we go again. Got an offer accepted through dvcsales. Lori and Mark were SUPER helpful and this got done very quickly in less than an hour

silva086---$97-$17158-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 183/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/2

A little more than I wanted to pay per point  but it does have 23 extra points banked in 2018


----------



## Preacherroe

silva086 said:


> Well here we go again. Got an offer accepted through dvcsales. Lori and Mark were SUPER helpful and this got done very quickly in less than an hour
> 
> silva086---$97-$17158-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 183/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/2
> 
> A little more than I wanted to pay per point  but it does have 23 extra points banked in 2018



IMHO (and if Disney asks me) this one will pass.  I'm about a week ahead of you at SSR for $98 pp, so maybe we'll celebrate together!


----------



## Bro0kemarie

rex420 said:


> Congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## hlhlaw07

Well that was unexpected. Passed ROFR yesterday, got closing documents today.


----------



## rex420

hlhlaw07 said:


> Well that was unexpected. Passed ROFR yesterday, got closing documents today.



Congrats.


----------



## motherof5

Timmy-4boyfam said:


> Timmy-4boyfam---$61-$17310-270-HH-Dec-40/17, 105/18, 270/19-Seller pays closing- sent 7/9, taken 7/30


so sorry, they don't usually seem to take HH


----------



## motherof5

silva086 said:


> well, I got the bad news I was expecting
> 
> silva086---$90-$16046-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/11, taken 7/31


So sorry.  I thought the disney snatching days were over this month


----------



## motherof5

mixmastertoy said:


> Probably no chance in hell ... from eBay
> 
> mixmastertoy---$58-$9100-150-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/1
> mixmastertoy---$51.11-$9399-150-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 8/1
> mixmastertoy---$82.75-$13800-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 8/1


Are you trying to buy 3 at the same time?  Where did u get these low deals?  I hoping you get them.  Best of luck


----------



## mixmastertoy

motherof5 said:


> Are you trying to buy 3 at the same time?  Where did u get these low deals?  I hoping you get them.  Best of luck


Bought 2 on eBay and one from a bankruptcy dealer local here.


----------



## JV63

DVC Resale Market just posted their ROFR stats. I look at these each month and although it's just for their listings it can give one an idea of what prices are being taken and if the contracts are loaded or not. SSR still seems to be hot for ROFR.

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-rofr-july-18-report/

They also publish average selling price. Again for their listings only but could be useful research tools.

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-resale-average-prices-for-2018-january-june/


----------



## Bing Showei

JV63 said:


> DVC Resale Market just posted their ROFR stats. I look at these each month and although it's just for their listings it can give one an idea of what prices are being taken and if the contracts are loaded or not. SSR still seems to be hot for ROFR.
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-rofr-july-18-report/
> 
> They also publish average selling price. Again for their listings only but could be useful research tools.
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-resale-average-prices-for-2018-january-june/


At first it looked like sellers paying '18 ADs were a common element all down the board (every resort), but then you realize it's because half of those contracts were stripped.

Is there really that high a demand for HHI direct?! I don't understand the stripped HHI contract buybacks. That's nuts.


----------



## kboo

JV63 said:


> DVC Resale Market just posted their ROFR stats. I look at these each month and although it's just for their listings it can give one an idea of what prices are being taken and if the contracts are loaded or not. SSR still seems to be hot for ROFR.
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-rofr-july-18-report/
> 
> They also publish average selling price. Again for their listings only but could be useful research tools.
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-resale-average-prices-for-2018-january-june/



Only because I am fixated on VGF - the 3 where Disney exercised ROFR include 2 fixed weeks (350+ points each) and an 850 point contract. None are your "average" VGF contract.


----------



## beourguest2009

Bing Showei said:


> At first it looked like sellers paying '18 ADs were a common element all down the board (every resort), but then you realize it's because half of those contracts were stripped.
> 
> Is there really that high a demand for HHI direct?! I don't understand the stripped HHI contract buybacks. That's nuts.



I'm shocked at all that HH!  And the BCV surprises me too considering the high point amount and the fact that it's stripped until 2020!


----------



## LynJ

My contract has a delayed close of November, so by rights, taking a while in ROFR shouldn't be a huge deal. But i'm still going crazy waiting.  Please be nice and pass my contract, Disney.


----------



## Mumof4mice

kboo said:


> Only because I am fixated on VGF - the 3 where Disney exercised ROFR include 2 fixed weeks (350+ points each) and an 850 point contract. None are your "average" VGF contract.



I'm hoping those VGF contracts were taken because the sellers were "valuable customers" upgrading to even bigger contracts. And Disney wanted them to think it has their back  That Disney really doesn't want to ROFR ANY VGF!


----------



## limace

JV63 said:


> DVC Resale Market just posted their ROFR stats. I look at these each month and although it's just for their listings it can give one an idea of what prices are being taken and if the contracts are loaded or not. SSR still seems to be hot for ROFR.
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-rofr-july-18-report/
> 
> They also publish average selling price. Again for their listings only but could be useful research tools.
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-resale-average-prices-for-2018-january-june/


This data is fascinating-and makes me feel even better about getting GCV for $140 a year ago!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Has anyone who submitted on or after 7/13 received the ROFR decision?  No news here.  They are testing our resolve


----------



## LynJ

Mumof4mice said:


> Has anyone who submitted on or after 7/13 received the ROFR decision?  No news here.  They are testing our resolve


Submitted 7/16, and we haven't heard.


----------



## Lys_A_

LynJ said:


> Submitted 7/16, and we haven't heard.



Submitted 7/16 also and haven’t heard


----------



## 10CJ

Mumof4mice said:


> Has anyone who submitted on or after 7/13 received the ROFR decision?  No news here.  They are testing our resolve



I have a family member who submitted on 7/17 and they have not heard anything yet.


----------



## motherof5

mixmastertoy said:


> Bought 2 on eBay and one from a bankruptcy dealer local here.


I never thought to look on ebay what happens if you go to purchase and it gets taken by disney are there any fees?


----------



## Jerry5788

Submitted 7/6 waiting to hear


----------



## Mumof4mice

Jerry5788 said:


> Submitted 7/6 waiting to hear


Ooh, details, we want details! By the way which broker did you get the taken BLT from?


----------



## ScubaCat

motherof5 said:


> I never thought to look on ebay what happens if you go to purchase and it gets taken by disney are there any fees?



Ebay fees are paid by the seller either way.


----------



## motherof5

okay


----------



## pangyal

All updated


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> All updated


----------



## ray3127

Kaufeegurl said:


> Hi Everyone! Disboard newbie but longtime reader. First - a big "thank you" to all who share their knowledge and experience here. It is beyond helpful.  We are owners at SSR since 2014. With our first grandchild arriving soon and loving F&W as our favorite time to vacation, we have realized that another contract is in order and BCV is our priority. BUT I have noticed that just in the past couple of months of reading ROFR threads that point price has risen significantly. Difficult to find/bid on anything under $130. Is this happening at all resorts? Higher prices here to stay? 3rd quarter bump? As litte as 2 months ago it seems contracts were significantly lower. I'm not in a hurry and don't want to jump in at a bubble but my feeling is that maybe these new prices are here to stay. I realize nobody has a crystal ball but there is a ton of experience here - what say you? ;0


I am no expert, but in a similar boat as you (interest in BCV). We don't have any points yet, but have been considering for a while. Prices seem awfully high right now, but we concluded that there really is only one direction for them to go, especially because of Disney's ROFR. There are several aspects to the ROFR, but I believe one of them is it protects DVC prices to an extent. I tried getting a "deal" on BCV, but concluded that if I got too good of a deal it would be snatched away anyway, so best to just jump in at the prevailing market rates at what I considered to be a fair deal. In my view, those prevailing rates aren't going to slide much, if at all. However, they also aren't going to get too close to DVD's direct prices, because then people will buy direct.. and of course, DVD will raise their direct prices.

I could be completely wrong, and again I don't pretend to be an expert on any of this. But long story short, I don't see a backslide unless there's a deep, long recession. Hence our decision to jump in.


----------



## Carlymouse

It has been a quiet little stretch on this board!  We submitted on 7/20 and are waiting to hear but it seems like no one has heard back who submitted later than 7/12.  Feels like we are all waiting for the other shoe to drop!


----------



## Jerry5788

Carlymouse said:


> It has been a quiet little stretch on this board!  We submitted on 7/20 and are waiting to hear but it seems like no one has heard back who submitted later than 7/12.  Feels like we are all waiting for the other shoe to drop!



Summer vacation


----------



## Mumof4mice

Carlymouse said:


> It has been a quiet little stretch on this board!  We submitted on 7/20 and are waiting to hear but it seems like no one has heard back who submitted later than 7/12.  Feels like we are all waiting for the other shoe to drop!


Drunken monkey went on leave again!


----------



## ach222

Yeah it’s making me crazy! (Submitted 7/19)


----------



## patclairesmom

Thinking the same thing!  Submitted on 7/19 also


----------



## Preacherroe

Jerry5788 said:


> Summer vacation


So where does the drunken monkey go on vacation?  Universal?


----------



## Mumof4mice

That's one department in the entire well oiled corporate machine of Disney that has no KPI's and definitely no incentives for efficiency.  Most likely a dreaded post for career minded CMs hoping for promotions.

In military equivalent, I imagine the ROFR department would be like being posted at a small base on the Canadian border.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Preacherroe said:


> So where does the drunken mouse go on vacation?  Universal?



Yeah, they would have been able to do Disney except they accidentally took their own contracts.


----------



## hichicha

hichicha---$110-$19407-160-AKV-Dec-160/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 8/6


----------



## Networth

Networth---$172-$30240-170-VGF-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 293/18, 170/19-Seller Pays Closing- sent 8/7


----------



## Jerry5788

hichicha said:


> hichicha---$110-$19407-160-AKV-Dec-160/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 8/6




Good contract hopefully you can use the banked 2016 points


----------



## hichicha

Jerry5788 said:


> Good contract hopefully you can use the banked 2016 points



Thanks. We're hoping we can!


----------



## motherof5

Jerry5788 said:


> Good contract hopefully you can use the banked 2016 points


great contract.  Good luck


----------



## thelionqueen

Submitted on 7/14 & no word.....


----------



## LynJ

thelionqueen said:


> Submitted on 7/14 & no word.....


Wondering if the ROFR dude is on vacation.   Also going crazy here,  with 7/16 submission.


----------



## shairpdrh

Joining the board with my first resale contract. We found our perfect contract and I am happy to have it in ROFR. Fingers crossed it passes and they don’t go on a Poly buy-back spree this month. Now I work on learning patience!

Shairpdrh---$148-$25482-160-PVB-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 8/8


----------



## Carlymouse

For anyone like us who is getting nervous about the long wait:  

According to last year's post from this time period, only 1 contract across all of the properties passed ROFR between August 1-8. The vacation seems to be real!  

Everyone last year who submitted before 7/13 or 7/14 heard back at the end of July.  Everyone who submitted 7/15 or later didn't hear back until August 8-14.  However, people who submitted as late as 7/27 heard back on 8/14, which is more like the normal 17 days.  I think they take the first week of August off and then the next week catching up


----------



## Bing Showei

Carlymouse said:


> For anyone like us who is getting nervous about the long wait:
> 
> According to last year's post from this time period, only 1 contract across all of the properties passed ROFR between August 1-8. The vacation seems to be real!
> 
> Everyone last year who submitted before 7/13 or 7/14 heard back at the end of July.  Everyone who submitted 7/15 or later didn't hear back until August 8-14.  However, people who submitted as late as 7/27 heard back on 8/14, which is more like the normal 17 days.  I think they take the first week of August off and then the next week catching up


Nice bit of investigative work.

Conclusion: ROFR Monkey has a timeshare in the Vegas.

Tired of playing God day in, day out, he heads there to drink (openly) and put his faith in a higher power: Lady Luck. True story. 

Good news, he’ll be broke when he gets back (Karma) and people will be passing left and right.


----------



## ach222

Carlymouse said:


> For anyone like us who is getting nervous about the long wait:
> 
> According to last year's post from this time period, only 1 contract across all of the properties passed ROFR between August 1-8. The vacation seems to be real!
> 
> Everyone last year who submitted before 7/13 or 7/14 heard back at the end of July.  Everyone who submitted 7/15 or later didn't hear back until August 8-14.  However, people who submitted as late as 7/27 heard back on 8/14, which is more like the normal 17 days.  I think they take the first week of August off and then the next week catching up



Thanks for taking the time to post this, helps my anxiety and impatience a bit!


----------



## Preacherroe

Carlymouse said:


> For anyone like us who is getting nervous about the long wait:
> 
> According to last year's post from this time period, only 1 contract across all of the properties passed ROFR between August 1-8. The vacation seems to be real!
> 
> Everyone last year who submitted before 7/13 or 7/14 heard back at the end of July.  Everyone who submitted 7/15 or later didn't hear back until August 8-14.  However, people who submitted as late as 7/27 heard back on 8/14, which is more like the normal 17 days.  I think they take the first week of August off and then the next week catching up



Excellent bit of investigative reporting!  I submitted on 7/24, so according to your calculations, if I don't hear by 8/14, I'm going to be upset.


----------



## SuzGM84

suzgm84---$100-$3780-30-SSR-Dec-0/17, 30/18, 30/19-$195 Fidelity Admin Fee incl in total- sent 8/9


----------



## Dustifer

Our first DVC contract!

Dustifer---$132-$35265-250-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20- sent 8/8


----------



## OriginalTalula

OriginalTalula---$110-$27085-240-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 240/19- sent 7/23

Our first contract - fingers crossed!!


----------



## Preacherroe

Carlymouse said:


> For anyone like us who is getting nervous about the long wait:
> 
> According to last year's post from this time period, only 1 contract across all of the properties passed ROFR between August 1-8. The vacation seems to be real!
> 
> Everyone last year who submitted before 7/13 or 7/14 heard back at the end of July.  Everyone who submitted 7/15 or later didn't hear back until August 8-14.  However, people who submitted as late as 7/27 heard back on 8/14, which is more like the normal 17 days.  I think they take the first week of August off and then the next week catching up



I can't go back and look at the ROFR records from last year.  Makes me sick to see how much cheaper points were just this time last year!  Who knows?  Maybe they'll go up another 15-20% by next year.


----------



## Matty B13

Preacherroe said:


> I can't go back and look at the ROFR records from last year.  Makes me sick to see how much cheaper points were just this time last year!  Who knows?  Maybe they'll go up another 15-20% by next year.



And there were a lot of fully loaded contracts to chose from, where as it seems most contracts are currently stripped.  Glad we bought most of our points in 2016 and only a few in 2017.  I feel bad for people try to buy in now.


----------



## Preacherroe

Matty B13 said:


> And there were a lot of fully loaded contracts to chose from, where as it seems most contracts are currently stripped.  Glad we bought most of our points in 2016 and only a few in 2017.  I feel bad for people try to buy in now.



Yep.  It just took me a while to get to the point where I could say, "Forget retirement!  Let's use our savings to buy DVC!"


----------



## Bing Showei

Preacherroe said:


> "Forget retirement!  Let's use our savings to buy DVC!"


[Searches for dislike button]


----------



## Preacherroe

Preacherroe said:


> Yep.  It just took me a while to get to the point where I could say, "Forget retirement!  Let's use our savings to buy DVC!"





Bing Showei said:


> [Searches for dislike button]



Just kidding.  I'm really a Prince from Dubai and buying points at SSR just to keep a low profile.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Resales DVC told me they "usually get a big batch of waivers on Thursdays, so hopefully you'll be hearing good news this afternoon".  

WHERE IS MY EMAIL???


----------



## Preds

Preds---$121-$19717-150-BWV-Aug-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/9


----------



## LynJ

I want today to be like Oprah: 

You have a pass! And you have a pass! Everybody passed ROFR!


----------



## DFelt1

Mumof4mice said:


> Resales DVC told me they "usually get a big batch of waivers on Thursdays, so hopefully you'll be hearing good news this afternoon".



Interesting - I was told by my broker that they get waivers twice a week, but never on Tuesday or Thursday.


----------



## Matty B13

DFelt1 said:


> Interesting - I was told by my broker that they get waivers twice a week, but never on Tuesday or Thursday.



I think the explanations of when ROFR is waived and on what days, is like the the wait-list for points at closed resorts, it all depends on the person your talking to at that time.


----------



## DFelt1

Matty B13 said:


> I think the explanations of when ROFR is waived and on what days, is like the the wait-list for points at closed resorts, it all depends on the person your talking to at that time.


When we say the mouse has 30 days to review, is that 30 calendar days or 30 business days?

Mine was submitted 29 calendar days ago (or if there is a late time cut-off, perhaps 28 days ago). So if I don't officially hear today and they don't review over the weekend, I guess I pass by default? Is there any official notification if the time elapses?


----------



## Matty B13

DFelt1 said:


> When we say the mouse has 30 days to review, is that 30 calendar days or 30 business days?
> 
> Mine was submitted 29 calendar days ago (or if there is a late time cut-off, perhaps 28 days ago). So if I don't officially hear today and they don't review over the weekend, I guess I pass by default? Is there any official notification if the time elapses?



It actually depends on your closing date.  They have till 30 days before your closing date to decide on ROFR, so if your closing date got extended by the current owner then it takes longer.

We found this out because on our first resale contract, we had to wait for the owners to finish a vacation and then close.  ROFR took 45 days from date submitted.


----------



## motherof5

shairpdrh said:


> Joining the board with my first resale contract. We found our perfect contract and I am happy to have it in ROFR. Fingers crossed it passes and they don’t go on a Poly buy-back spree this month. Now I work on learning patience!
> 
> Shairpdrh---$148-$25482-160-PVB-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 8/8


Good luck


----------



## Luckymommyx2

Our first resale...
luckymommyx2---$130-$20272-150-BCV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 150/18, 150/19-Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 8/10


----------



## hlhlaw07

DFelt1 said:


> When we say the mouse has 30 days to review, is that 30 calendar days or 30 business days?
> 
> Mine was submitted 29 calendar days ago (or if there is a late time cut-off, perhaps 28 days ago). So if I don't officially hear today and they don't review over the weekend, I guess I pass by default? Is there any official notification if the time elapses?





Matty B13 said:


> It actually depends on your closing date.  They have till 30 days before your closing date to decide on ROFR, so if your closing date got extended by the current owner then it takes longer.
> 
> We found this out because on our first resale contract, we had to wait for the owners to finish a vacation and then close.  ROFR took 45 days from date submitted.



The thirty days is actually from the clause that you must submit it to them for ROFR at least 30 days before closing.  So really they have up until close to waive ROFR, but you must give them at least 30 days to make that decision.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

DFelt1 said:


> When we say the mouse has 30 days to review, is that 30 calendar days or 30 business days?
> 
> Mine was submitted 29 calendar days ago (or if there is a late time cut-off, perhaps 28 days ago). So if I don't officially hear today and they don't review over the weekend, I guess I pass by default? Is there any official notification if the time elapses?


I wish it was pass by default.  I had one go 31 days and was taken.


----------



## Carlymouse

Today dvcresalemarket told us that Disney told them no waivers today.  

Our rep actually emailed them this morning because dvcresalemarket has 30 contracts about to go over 30 days waiting!


----------



## Jerry5788

DFelt1 said:


> When we say the mouse has 30 days to review, is that 30 calendar days or 30 business days?
> 
> Mine was submitted 29 calendar days ago (or if there is a late time cut-off, perhaps 28 days ago). So if I don't officially hear today and they don't review over the weekend, I guess I pass by default? Is there any official notification if the time elapses?



Technically it is 30 days from when Disney officially recognizes of receiving it now when the broker sent - so it is unlikely that you will be over 30 days. Also 30 days doesn't really matter as a hard deadline. I would imagine your BLT contract passes but annoying that they keep you waiting over the weekend!


----------



## 10CJ

Carlymouse said:


> Today dvcresalemarket told us that Disney told them no waivers today.
> 
> Our rep actually emailed them this morning because dvcresalemarket has 30 contracts about to go over 30 days waiting!



I have been following their Facebook page and have not seen anything about anyone passing from them all week. Disappointing.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

DFelt1 said:


> When we say the mouse has 30 days to review, is that 30 calendar days or 30 business days?
> 
> Mine was submitted 29 calendar days ago (or if there is a late time cut-off, perhaps 28 days ago). So if I don't officially hear today and they don't review over the weekend, I guess I pass by default? Is there any official notification if the time elapses?



If you read your contract, it states that the contract must be presented for ROFR no less than 30 days before the scheduled closing date.  It does not restrict DVC to 30 days.


----------



## Mumof4mice

My broker (resales dvc) messaged me that they received one waiver today, not mine.

Just take my contracts already, Disney! So I can shop new contracts this weekend.


----------



## 1911

sorry if this is th wrong place for this...
what happens when Disney takes a contract? do they reimburse the seller for dues on current unused use year points? do they pay the closing costs?


----------



## Mumof4mice

1911 said:


> sorry if this is th wrong place for this...
> what happens when Disney takes a contract? do they reimburse the seller for dues on current unused use year points? do they pay the closing costs?



They take over as the buyer and assumes all terms in the contract agreed on between the seller and the original buyer.


----------



## 1911

Mumof4mice said:


> They take over as the buyer and assumes all terms in the contract agreed on between the seller and the original buyer.


wow -sounds like a win win for the seller not so much for the potential buyer
thanks for the reply


----------



## Frederic Civish

Carlymouse said:


> Today dvcresalemarket told us that Disney told them no waivers today.
> 
> Our rep actually emailed them this morning because dvcresalemarket has 30 contracts about to go over 30 days waiting!



Yep. And I'm one of them.  I talked with them just a few minutes ago and they told me that Disney told them NO WAIVERS today.  They said that by monday they will have the most contracts that they have ever had, into ROFR for more than thirty days.


----------



## motherof5

Frederic Civish said:


> Yep. And I'm one of them.  I talked with them just a few minutes ago and they told me that Disney told them NO WAIVERS today.  They said that by monday they will have the most contracts that they have ever had, into ROFR for more than thirty days.


Wow! Wishing everyone luck on Monday


----------



## 10CJ

Frederic Civish said:


> Yep. And I'm one of them.  I talked with them just a few minutes ago and they told me that Disney told them NO WAIVERS today.  They said that by monday they will have the most contracts that they have ever had, into ROFR for more than thirty days.



Interesting,  they just made a Facebook post saying welcome home to five families so I guess they got some news recently.


----------



## pangyal

He he he...no carpal tunnel for me this week, only a few to catch up on! Good luck to all!


----------



## Preacherroe

pangyal said:


> He he he...no carpal tunnel for me this week, only a few to catch up on! Good luck to all!



I hope you have so many passes to type next week your carpal tunnel almost acts up (emphasis on almost).


----------



## LynJ

Passed passed passed passed PASSED!!!!!! 

I'll update the string later, but just got the email and super excited!


----------



## LynJ

Lynj---$104-$5778-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20-Delayed closing- sent 7/16, passed 8/11


----------



## Carlymouse

LynJ said:


> Lynj---$104-$5778-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20-Delayed closing- sent 7/16, passed 8/11


Congrats!!  First to pass the 7/15 threshold!  

Monkey is sober AND working on the weekends?


----------



## gamomof2

On our first contract I found out at 3:30pm on a Wednesday that Disney had taken it. This was in April. 20 days was the turn around.  This time we submitted July 26 and I'm already antsy that they will take this one too.  This contract is alittle larger but the same price. Same resort (SSR).  Over the years we've had 3 direct contracts but sold several years ago.  Now we have our first grandchild and our daughter is already planning his first trip there so I guess we better get on it to have somewhere for him to stay.  Her growing up going to the resorts is exactly what she wants for him.  No offsite for this boy.


----------



## Preacherroe

Mumof4mice said:


> They take over as the buyer and assumes all terms in the contract agreed on between the seller and the original buyer.





1911 said:


> wow -sounds like a win win for the seller not so much for the potential buyer
> thanks for the reply



Yep. Disney gets the points back at a reduced price, the seller gets the money from the sale, the broker gets the commission, and what do we get...HEARTACHE! (Sorry, when I get worked up, the Barney Fife in me comes out).  Basically we're doing Disney's legwork, prowling around for good contracts for them to take.  Seems like there ought to be something in it for us.


----------



## 1911

Preacherroe said:


> Yep. Disney gets the points back at a reduced price, the seller gets the money from the sale, the broker gets the commission, and what do we get...HEARTACHE! (Sorry, when I get worked up, the Barney Fife in me comes out).  Basically we're doing Disney's legwork, prowling around for good contracts for them to take.  Seems like there ought to be something in it for us.


yep disney has it made, we are a built in army of free negotiators for them...
reminds me of the old saying "the second mouse gets the cheese"


----------



## Mumof4mice

Preacherroe said:


> Yep. Disney gets the points back at a reduced price, the seller gets the money from the sale, the broker gets the commission, and what do we get...HEARTACHE! (Sorry, when I get worked up, the Barney Fife in me comes out).  Basically we're doing Disney's legwork, prowling around for good contracts for them to take.  Seems like there ought to be something in it for us.





1911 said:


> yep disney has it made, we are a built in army of free negotiators for them...
> reminds me of the old saying "the second mouse gets the cheese"



Yes, headaches, working for Disney for free (if I wanted to do volunteer work it wouldn't be for one of the richest corporations in the world) and international wire fees both ways when my deposit is returned!

Contract submitted 7/13


----------



## intertile

Mumof4mice said:


> Yes, headaches, working for Disney for free (if I wanted to do volunteer work it wouldn't be for one of the richest corporations in the world) and international wire fees both ways when my deposit is returned!
> 
> Contract submitted 7/13


I know it sucks that they take contracts from time to time, but it's the main reason our contracts retain value(actually increase). Dvc is the only time share I know of that does this.

Marriott doesn't...I bought a week in aruba back in 2006.  Its worth maybe 40% the original value now, whereas all of my dvc contracts have increased in value by 10% - 30%. So it's a necessary evil.


----------



## silva086

I personally don't care about the contract retaining value. It has an expiration date on it and I will keep it until it expires so the resale value doesn't matter to me. I'd rather just buy it at the best price possible and disney prevents that. Oh well, its their right...


----------



## rex420

LynJ said:


> Lynj---$104-$5778-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20-Delayed closing- sent 7/16, passed 8/11



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Lys_A_

LynJ said:


> Lynj---$104-$5778-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20-Delayed closing- sent 7/16, passed 8/11




OMG I am so excited for you!!! Welcome home and congrats! 
Mine was sent on the same date as yours so I expect to hear from them today!!!


----------



## BagsPacked

BagsPacked---$101-$22602-210-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 115/19, 210/20-Delayed Closing- sent 7/13, passed 8/13

First post and first resale! Nervous even though it’s fairly stripped, delayed closing until Jan. 4, and international seller. 

Seller will pay dues on the 95 points used from 2019. I included my estimated dues in the total since I’ll have to pay 2019 at closing.


----------



## DFelt1

Dfelt1---$147-$19700-125-BLT-Sep-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 7/12, passed 8/13


----------



## Lys_A_

DFelt1 said:


> Dfelt1---$147-$19700-125-BLT-Sep-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 7/12, passed 8/13



Si happy you passed! My contract it full like yours with September Useyear so I was scared they take it right away but it seem like they don’t care today


----------



## LaneOT

LaneOT---$100-$10747-100-SSR-Aug-0/17, 43/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/13

FIRST resale!  researched rofr and as SSR is the biggest rofr that Disney takes, I am hoping that they wont touch this one.  Have been reading all the posts and find everyone here super helpful!!!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Javin917

Javin927---$130-$18477-130-BCV-Jun-0/17, 130/18, 130/19- sent 7/18, passed 8/13

Woohoo! We are so excited!!


----------



## ach222

ach222 said:


> ach222---$105-$24584-220-AKV-Jun-0/17, 124/18, 220/19, 220/20-international seller- sent 7/19
> 
> we decided to try and take the plunge, we aren't dvc owners yet and this is our first try, wish us luck, I don't have super high hopes it will make it through



PASSED 8/13

Yay!!!! Almost DVC’ers now!

ach222---$105-$24584-220-AKV-Jun-0/17, 124/18, 220/19, 220/20-international seller- sent 7/19 - passed 8/13


----------



## patclairesmom

Just heard!  Disney   our contract and we passed!!

patclairesmom---$97-$16113-150-OKW-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 150/18, 150/19- sent 7/19, passed 8/13


----------



## Lys_A_

Disney waived!!!

After 28 days...  AKV is our home resort!

We are so lucked they did not take it!


Lyz_A_---$100-$16400-150-AKV-Sep-150/17, 200/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 7/16, passed 8/13


----------



## OriginalTalula

ach222 said:


> PASSED 8/13
> 
> Yay!!!! Almost DVC’ers now!



Congrats!  Your $105/pt for 220 makes me feel optimistic that our $110/pt for 240 will be passed!

(And a little jealous at your price!)


----------



## Lys_A_

ach222 said:


> PASSED 8/13
> 
> Yay!!!! Almost DVC’ers now!



Yayyyyyyyy so happy for you! Just passed ROFR for AKV too!!!
I had no expectation because it’s also our first contract and we try 100$pp.


----------



## ach222

OriginalTalula said:


> Congrats!  Your $105/pt for 220 makes me feel optimistic that our $110/pt for 240 will be passed!
> 
> (And a little jealous at your price!)


Honestly I felt like we were on the bubble, I bet you breeze through, good luck!


----------



## ach222

Lys_A_ said:


> Yayyyyyyyy so happy for you! Just passed ROFR for AKV too!!!
> I had no expectation because it’s also our first contract and we try 100$pp.



Yay!!! That’s amazing!


----------



## silva086

Lys_A_ said:


> Disney waived!!!
> 
> After 28 days...  AKV is our home resort!
> 
> We are so lucked they did not take it!
> 
> 
> Lyz_A_---$100-$16400-150-AKV-Sep-150/17, 200/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 7/16, passed 8/13



Wow congrats and incredible contract
Nice to see so man results today...finally


----------



## Carlymouse

We just passed ROFR!!

Carlymouse---$100-$30785-300-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 7/20, passed 8/13


----------



## Preacherroe

Carlymouse said:


> We just passed ROFR!!
> 
> Carlymouse---$100-$30785-300-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 7/20, passed 8/13


Hooray for Carlymouse!  Let the good times roll! (We sent 4 days after you).


----------



## kboo

Carlymouse said:


> Congrats!!  First to pass the 7/15 threshold!
> 
> Monkey is sober AND working on the weekends?



My first VGF contract passed on a SUNDAY, December 24. I thought it was just my broker notifying us late, until I saw the actual ROFR notice filed and dated Christmas Eve. Sunday. The Monkey works odd hours, indeed.


----------



## 10CJ

The DVC Resale Market FB Post today said welcome home to 72 families!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Mumof4mice---$101-$35350-350-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 397/18, 350/19-Seller pays 2018 MF and CC- sent 7/13, taken 8/13

Drunken Monkey got me.

Congratulations to everyone who passed!


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$101-$35350-350-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 397/18, 350/19-Seller pays 2018 MF and CC- sent 7/13, taken 8/13
> 
> Drunken Monkey got me.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who passed!


----------



## TexasChick123

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$101-$35350-350-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 397/18, 350/19-Seller pays 2018 MF and CC- sent 7/13, taken 8/13
> 
> Drunken Monkey got me.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who passed!



Grrr. I’m sorry. Honestly, what are they doing with all these AKV, OKW, and SSR points?!?


----------



## Mumof4mice

TexasChick123 said:


> Grrr. I’m sorry. Honestly, what are they doing with all these AKV, OKW, and SSR points?!?



Who knows how Monkey reasons? I think Lys-A's contract is better than mine that got taken.


----------



## NHLFAN

Mumof4mice said:


> Who knows how Monkey reasons? I think Lys-A's contract is better than mine that got taken.



Bummer they took that !!!  Wonder if it's related to the Dec UY ? We are still awaiting to hear back on ours : NHLFAN---$112.5-$14820-120-AKV-Dec-6/17, 240/18, 120/19- sent 7/17


----------



## Dustifer

Mumof4mice said:


> Who knows how Monkey reasons? I think Lys-A's contract is better than mine that got taken.





NHLFAN said:


> Bummer they took that !!!  Wonder if it's related to the Dec UY ? We are still awaiting to hear back on ours : NHLFAN---$112.5-$14820-120-AKV-Dec-6/17, 240/18, 120/19- sent 7/17



Most likely due to seller paying 2018 fees and closing costs. Makes it closer to $90 per point.


----------



## intertile

intertile---$118-$18404-150-BWV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 84/18, 150/19- sent 7/18, passed 8/13

Looks like the floodgates opened finally...lots of updates today!


----------



## Carlymouse

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$101-$35350-350-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 397/18, 350/19-Seller pays 2018 MF and CC- sent 7/13, taken 8/13
> 
> Drunken Monkey got me.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who passed!


Boo!  Sorry Mum!


----------



## NewbieMom

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$101-$35350-350-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 397/18, 350/19-Seller pays 2018 MF and CC- sent 7/13, taken 8/13
> 
> Drunken Monkey got me.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who passed!



So sorry!


----------



## rex420

BagsPacked said:


> BagsPacked---$101-$22602-210-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 115/19, 210/20-Delayed Closing- sent 7/13, passed 8/13
> 
> First post and first resale! Nervous even though it’s fairly stripped, delayed closing until Jan. 4, and international seller.
> 
> Seller will pay dues on the 95 points used from 2019. I included my estimated dues in the total since I’ll have to pay 2019 at closing.



Congrats


----------



## rex420

Carlymouse said:


> We just passed ROFR!!
> 
> Carlymouse---$100-$30785-300-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 7/20, passed 8/13



Congrats


----------



## rex420

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$101-$35350-350-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 397/18, 350/19-Seller pays 2018 MF and CC- sent 7/13, taken 8/13
> 
> Drunken Monkey got me.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who passed!



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## rex420

intertile said:


> intertile---$118-$18404-150-BWV-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 84/18, 150/19- sent 7/18, passed 8/13
> 
> Looks like the floodgates opened finally...lots of updates today!



Congrats!!!


----------



## intertile

rex420 said:


> Congrats!!!


Ty...finally can call bwv home!


----------



## CatNipRules

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$101-$35350-350-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 397/18, 350/19-Seller pays 2018 MF and CC- sent 7/13, taken 8/13
> 
> Drunken Monkey got me.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who passed!


Yuck. Boo hiss... Drunken Monkey needs to go away.


----------



## JV63

Just got the call that we closed on our BCV contract so hopefully we'll be getting the welcome letter from Disney soon with our membership #. Want to get some food and wine action booked asap for 2019. 

Good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## The Jackal

LaneOT said:


> LaneOT---$100-$10747-100-SSR-Aug-0/17, 43/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/13
> 
> FIRST resale!  researched rofr and as SSR is the biggest rofr that Disney takes, I am hoping that they wont touch this one.  Have been reading all the posts and find everyone here super helpful!!!
> 
> Good luck to all!




Yes it the biggest one they take, but it also is the largest DVC resort on property by far. It has been and most likely will be the best bargain per point cost for some time. Good luck.


----------



## Gryhndmom

DFelt1 said:


> Dfelt1---$147-$19700-125-BLT-Sep-0/17, 125/18, 125/19- sent 7/12, passed 8/13



Congrats!


----------



## JulianneR

SmokeyMouse---$123-$33107-250-BWV-Aug-0/17, 406/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 8/1

So excited to have entered this process.
Congrats to all those who have passed so far!


----------



## kimmy85

kimmy85---$159-$8215-50-PVB-Feb-18/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 7/25, passed 8/14

We're thrilled!  This is our second resale contract (first "home" is BCV).


----------



## LaneOT

The Jackal said:


> Yes it the biggest one they take, but it also is the largest DVC resort on property by far. It has been and most likely will be the best bargain per point cost for some time. Good luck.



I didn't think about that.  It is the largest resort, so with reason they take more.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that it'll pass with $100.  The original pricing was $109 pp, and I offered $100, and they accepted right away.  I think they had gotten some lower offers, such as in the mid 90's, but I didn't want to chance rofr.


----------



## JGINPL

JGINPL---$103-$10795-100-SSR-FEB-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/15,

Hope this passes ROFR.  Excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## larry47591

larry47591---$114-$11400-100-AKL-Mar-70/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/13



First attempt ever.  Now what to do for a month?  ha


----------



## Carlymouse

LaneOT said:


> I didn't think about that.  It is the largest resort, so with reason they take more.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that it'll pass with $100.  The original pricing was $109 pp, and I offered $100, and they accepted right away.  I think they had gotten some lower offers, such as in the mid 90's, but I didn't want to chance rofr.


 
We were in the same position as you. We actually had a few early agreements at $95 and $97 and (had the sellers not backed out before it reached ROFR) we would have been hopeful they'd pass but still watching ROFR, because sometimes they're still taken in that range. Our recent contract (that passed!) for $100 a point had been listed at $110. We definitely felt more secure entering ROFR at $100- but you're always a little anxious until you get the official word back, right?


----------



## JV63

Does anyone know if you have a resale contract and decide to get a few more points direct if the "perks" are for the entire point total? Is it based on the membership #? 

Also, if the direct contract is extended for OKW for example does the whole membership (resale + direct) get extended? I'm thinking not for this one.

Thanks


----------



## scottalex

First post and first DVC contract. Onto the waiting game... 

scottalex---$161-$16100-100-PVB-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays closing- sent 8/14


----------



## motherof5

LynJ said:


> Lynj---$104-$5778-50-BRV@WL-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 50/19, 50/20-Delayed closing- sent 7/16, passed 8/11


Congratulations.  Why delayed closing?


----------



## motherof5

BagsPacked said:


> BagsPacked---$101-$22602-210-AKV-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 115/19, 210/20-Delayed Closing- sent 7/13, passed 8/13
> 
> First post and first resale! Nervous even though it’s fairly stripped, delayed closing until Jan. 4, and international seller.
> 
> Seller will pay dues on the 95 points used from 2019. I included my estimated dues in the total since I’ll have to pay 2019 at closing.


great deal.  Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## motherof5

JV63 said:


> Does anyone know if you have a resale contract and decide to get a few more points direct if the "perks" are for the entire point total? Is it based on the membership #?
> 
> Also, if the direct contract is extended for OKW for example does the whole membership (resale + direct) get extended? I'm thinking not for this one.
> 
> Thanks


based on membership that is direct


----------



## motherof5

Lys_A_ said:


> Disney waived!!!
> 
> After 28 days...  AKV is our home resort!
> 
> We are so lucked they did not take it!
> 
> 
> Lyz_A_---$100-$16400-150-AKV-Sep-150/17, 200/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 7/16, passed 8/13


This is an amazing deal points for 2017 and extra for 2018 and great price.


----------



## motherof5

Carlymouse said:


> We just passed ROFR!!
> 
> Carlymouse---$100-$30785-300-SSR-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 7/20, passed 8/13


Congratulations.  Looks like August will be a good month for everyone


----------



## motherof5

CatNipRules said:


> Yuck. Boo hiss... Drunken Monkey needs to go away.


Can't believe drunken monkey took this others had more banked points and offered less and passed. So sorry.  Hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## motherof5

scottalex said:


> First post and first DVC contract. Onto the waiting game...
> 
> scottalex---$161-$16100-100-PVB-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays closing- sent 8/14


Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## motherof5

larry47591 said:


> larry47591 ---- $114-11400 - 100 - AKL Mar - 70/18 100/19 100/20 - sent 8/13
> 
> First attempt ever.  Now what to do for a month?  ha


Sending pixie dust your way, hope you don't have to wait the whole month.


----------



## motherof5

Carlymouse said:


> We were in the same position as you. We actually had a few early agreements at $95 and $97 and (had the sellers not backed out before it reached ROFR) we would have been hopeful they'd pass but still watching ROFR, because sometimes they're still taken in that range. Our recent contract (that passed!) for $100 a point had been listed at $110. We definitely felt more secure entering ROFR at $100- but you're always a little anxious until you get the official word back, right?


I completely agree!


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV said:


> NickBCV---$150-$19706-125-VGF-Apr-0/17, 156/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 7/25


passed 8/14    Woooo Hooooo!!!!


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV---$150-$19706-125-VGF-Apr-0/17, 156/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 7/25, passed 8/14


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

Loveallthingsmouse---$85-$16251-160-AUL-Jun-20/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/26, passed 8/14

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Carlymouse

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> Loveallthingsmouse---$85-$16251-160-AUL-Jun-20/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/26, passed 8/14
> 
> Woo Hoo!


omg! I can't believe you got Aulani for $85! Congrats.


----------



## Preacherroe

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> Loveallthingsmouse---$85-$16251-160-AUL-Jun-20/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/26, passed 8/14
> 
> Woo Hoo!





Carlymouse said:


> omg! I can't believe you got Aulani for $85! Congrats.



The monkey is in a passing mood today.  Keep going!!!


----------



## silva086

Lots of action today, congrats all those that passed! Looks like Disney cleared out the backlog pretty quickly


----------



## Frederic Civish

Frederic Civish---$111-$29580-260-AKV-Sep-0/17, 213/18, 260/19, 260/20-Sellr Pays Maint Fee- sent 7/20/18, passed 8/14

Hee hee hee.  Stupid Drunken ROFR Monkey didn't get me this time!  Please note Seller agreed to pay 2018 Membership Fees, dropping my effective price per point to $106, or a bit less.

I thought I was going to lose it because Disney was taking SOoooo long.  AND, after 2 weeks they requested a clarification document where we, and the sellers all had to sign, confirming the sellers would be paying the Maintenance Fees! So I think it is clear that Disney had interest in it, BUT we eventually passed!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27, passed 8/14

We're thrilled.  This makes up for Drunken Monkey slighting me yesterday!


----------



## LaneOT

Carlymouse said:


> We were in the same position as you. We actually had a few early agreements at $95 and $97 and (had the sellers not backed out before it reached ROFR) we would have been hopeful they'd pass but still watching ROFR, because sometimes they're still taken in that range. Our recent contract (that passed!) for $100 a point had been listed at $110. We definitely felt more secure entering ROFR at $100- but you're always a little anxious until you get the official word back, right?



Ugh, I know!  I had seen one or two for $90-$91 be taken, so I was fearful entering anything below $99 for SSR


----------



## Savanna

Savanna---$104-$16400-160-AKL-Jun-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 7/25, passed 8/14

Woohoo! This is our first resale contract. We bought into Poly direct last April.


----------



## Bing Showei

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27, passed 8/14
> 
> We're thrilled.  This makes up for Drunken Monkey slighting me yesterday!


I can't figure out how to like this post a million times. This is a HUGE win. I swear, the broke-*** monkey spent all his money on stripped SSR and AKV contracts. Wow. How glad are you now that you pushed back a little harder and managed to get them to cover 2018 MF AND CC. 

I'm really beside myself on this one. Bravo, Mumof4mice. Well done.


----------



## LynJ

motherof5 said:


> Congratulations.  Why delayed closing?


I'm assuming that the seller has a trip coming up.  We can close in early November. We want the points for December 2019 and it's an add on same resort/same UY as our primary contract, so it works great for us.


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

Carlymouse said:


> omg! I can't believe you got Aulani for $85! Congrats.


I know!!  And it wasn’t stripped, we went in June and talked direct at $150/pt...thought we’d try resale first, before direct, so excited!


----------



## Networth

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27, passed 8/14
> 
> We're thrilled.  This makes up for Drunken Monkey slighting me yesterday!



That is one heck of a deal. Congrats!


----------



## NHLFAN

NHLFAN---$112.5-$14820-120-AKV-Dec-6/17, 240/18, 120/19- sent 7/17, passed 8/14

Yippee Ki Yay !!!


----------



## kboo

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27, passed 8/14
> 
> We're thrilled.  This makes up for Drunken Monkey slighting me yesterday!





Bing Showei said:


> I can't figure out how to like this post a million times. This is a HUGE win. I swear, the broke-*** monkey spent all his money on stripped SSR and AKV contracts. Wow. How glad are you now that you pushed back a little harder and managed to get them to cover 2018 MF AND CC.
> 
> I'm really beside myself on this one. Bravo, Mumof4mice. Well done.



YESSSS!!! What a great deal!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Preacherroe

Preacherroe---$98-$31938-300-SSR-Aug-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 7/24, passed 8/14

So are you sitting down??? (Of course you are).  Just got word we passed!!!
I hereby promise, now that I'm a DVC owner big shot, not to forget all the little people that helped make it possible..you, and you...and of course...you.


----------



## Carlymouse

Preacherroe said:


> Preacherroe---$98-$31938-300-SSR-Aug-0/17, 300/18, 300/19, 300/20- sent 7/24, passed 8/14
> 
> So are you sitting down??? (Of course you are).  Just got word we passed!!!
> I hereby promise, now that I'm a DVC owner big wheel, not to forget all the little people that helped make it possible..you, and you...and of course...you.



 + 300pt SSR buddies!


----------



## motherof5

LynJ said:


> I'm assuming that the seller has a trip coming up.  We can close in early November. We want the points for December 2019 and it's an add on same resort/same UY as our primary contract, so it works great for us.


That's wonderful.  Congratulations


----------



## ScubaCat

JGINPL said:


> JGINPL - - - $103 - $10300 - 100- SSR Feb - 0/18 100/19 100/20 - Sent 8/14,
> 
> Hope this passes ROFR.  Excited and nervous at the same time.



Could you please click the link on post #1 in this thread to reformat that for the list?  Thanks! (nice deal btw )


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27, passed 8/14
> 
> We're thrilled.  This makes up for Drunken Monkey slighting me yesterday!



Incredible deal. Congrats.


----------



## SleighBelle

I passed today!

Sleighbelle---$57-$29250-500-VB-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 500/20-Seller paying $500- sent 7/24-passed 8/14


----------



## Bbguy5

Bbguy5---$85-$10900-120-OKW-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 8/15


----------



## Disneykate605

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27, passed 8/14
> 
> We're thrilled.  This makes up for Drunken Monkey slighting me yesterday!


Wow...what a great deal! Congratulations!


----------



## NickBCV

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27, passed 8/14
> 
> We're thrilled.  This makes up for Drunken Monkey slighting me yesterday!


Great Price!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Scat5

Long time lurker, first time poster, I'm the seller and I've just had 3 OWK contrcts pass ROFR.

Scat5 (Seller)---$100-$3625-32-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 32/20-seller paying 19 MF- sent 7/20, passed 8/14
Scat5 (Seller)---$94-$7807-78-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 78/20-seller paying 19 MF- sent 7/24, passed 8/14
Scat5 (Seller)---$84-$13075-150-OKW-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 0/19, 150/20-seller paying 19 MF- sent 7/25, passed 8/14


----------



## ilovebassets

Didn't pass.  Kind of disappointing but DH has had some new and severe health problems crop up at the end of last month so maybe it's for the best.  

ilovebassets---$67-$24070-350-HH-Aug-0/17, 13/18, 350/19- sent 7/13, taken 8/14


----------



## flyersud99

flyersud99---$115-$18785-150-BWV-Dec-0/17, 135/18, 150/19- sent 7/24, passed 8/14

~21 days to find out this time around, instead of 14, but still good news! We're super excited!


----------



## Carlymouse

ilovebassets said:


> Didn't pass.  Kind of disappointing but DH has had some new and severe health problems crop up at the end of last month so maybe it's for the best.
> 
> ilovebassets---$67-$24070-350-HH-Aug-0/17, 13/18, 350/19- sent 7/13, taken 8/14


Sorry to hear about the news on both fronts!


----------



## thelionqueen

I’m the seller just had Disney take this. Surprising. The broker said they’ve been very slow responding and very aggressive with buybacks 
Thelionqueen---$93-$10200-100-OKW-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 37/19, 100/20- sent 7/15, taken 8/15


----------



## JGINPL

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please click the link on post #1 in this thread to reformat that for the list?  Thanks! (nice deal btw )


Reposted.  Thanks  just hope to pass ROFR


----------



## NewbieMom

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$140-$32200-230-VGF-Oct-0/17, 460/18, 230/19-Seller pays 2018 MF + CC- sent 7/27, passed 8/14
> 
> We're thrilled.  This makes up for Drunken Monkey slighting me yesterday!



Congratulations!!! I was really hoping you'd get it, and you did!!!


----------



## KTsound

KTsound---$99-$18503-181-SSR-Aug-0/17, 5/18, 181/19- sent 7/19, passed 8/14
KTsound---$142-$24297-160-BLT-Aug-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 7/19, passed 8/14

First time DVC. Passed ROFR on first two attempts. First post here. DISboards and this thread have been invaluable in helping with our research. Thank You ALL! We are FL residents and buy the "Silver" annual pass usually. We are in our mid-50s and are barely (6 mths) grandparents. Have watched DVC prices skyrocket last 3-5 years - especially resale the last 24 months. We have not had the cash to purchase until now, and it seems this price increasing trend will continue until at LEAST after WDW50, so may as well jump in the pool! We decided we wanted MAX value (FL residents plus AP holders gets us almost same discounts as DVC - sometimes better.) We settled on AUG UY as being our best "fit" and was planning to go all SSR, but the location, long contract and low dues of BLT kept calling to me.  Bonus - we LOVE the Contemporary too. We were able to find one broker with just the right size contracts, right UY and were able to get the $$ "close enough". We just have to make it to closing now...  Sorry for long post. We are SUPER stoked.  I will have to do another post on how we rode out Hurricane Irma last year at the Contemporary Resort.  It was a Disney ride like no other!


----------



## MrsNotes

MrsNotes---$120-$19742-150-BWV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 235/18, 150/19- sent 7/17, passed 8/14 

YAY! Cannot wait to book our first trip as DVC owners. Hubby and I are planning a trip in 2019 without kids to celebrate our 20th anniversary (20 years after honeymooning at WDW).


----------



## JulianneR

MrsNotes said:


> MrsNotes---$120-$19742-150-BWV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 235/18, 150/19- sent 7/17, passed 8/14
> 
> YAY! Cannot wait to book our first trip as DVC owners. Hubby and I are planning a trip in 2019 without kids to celebrate our 20th anniversary (20 years after honeymooning at WDW).



Yay to your BWV contract passing. Our offer was higher so hoping it will pass by too!!!


----------



## Just.Dan

Just.Dan---$106-$15985-156-BRV@WL-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 3/19, 156/20-Seller pays MF ‘19- sent 7/25, passed 8/14


----------



## DDuck4Life

Ugh, just talked to my agent and did not get the news I was hoping for. While our contract was not taken(yet) it has been delayed.  Disney caught a discrepancy on the paperwork. Apparently the sellers had a trip booked that they didn't disclose  Disney caught it and the sellers had to cancel that trip to continue on with the sale as was stated on the paperwork. That part sucks and added an extra 1-2 weeks with the sellers/agent/Disney going back and forth to get the booking cancelled and confirmed it was cancelled. I don't like waiting! 
But the bonus is the agent told the sellers they would still have to pay the maintenance fees on those points as it was their mistake/deceit that led to this additional delay. As the contracts were already signed with the breakdown on the 2018 points and who was paying the maintenance fees on which points. we kept it that way and just updated the 2018 available points total. Now really hoping it passes to get an extra 33 bonus 2018 points I was not counting.


----------



## LynJ

Just.Dan said:


> Just.Dan---$106-$15985-156-BRV@WL-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 3/19, 156/20-Seller pays MF ‘19- sent 7/25, passed 8/14


Congratulations,  neighbor!  Welcome home!


----------



## Carlymouse

SleighBelle said:


> I passed today!
> 
> Sleighbelle---$57-$29250-500-VB-Aug-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 500/20-Seller paying $500- sent 7/24-passed 8/14



I'm so interested to see a contract like this!  I think all of us have at least thought about going after those cheap VB points, even with the yearly fees!  You got a great deal, too!

I'm just curious--you don't have to say if you don't want to!--if you have a specific plan for the points, at VB or elsewhere?


DDuck4Life said:


> Ugh, just talked to my agent and did not get the news I was hoping for. While our contract was not taken(yet) it has been delayed.  Disney caught a discrepancy on the paperwork. Apparently the sellers had a trip booked that they didn't disclose  Disney caught it and the sellers had to cancel that trip to continue on with the sale as was stated on the paperwork. That part sucks and added an extra 1-2 weeks with the sellers/agent/Disney going back and forth to get the booking cancelled and confirmed it was cancelled. I don't like waiting!
> But the bonus is the agent told the sellers they would still have to pay the maintenance fees on those points as it was their mistake/deceit that led to this additional delay. As the contracts were already signed with the breakdown on the 2018 points and who was paying the maintenance fees on which points. we kept it that way and just updated the 2018 available points total. Now really hoping it passes to get an extra 33 bonus 2018 points I was not counting.



Do you know if it was an oversight on their part? Or why were they trying to hide it? Just curious- bummer for how it's slowed down the process!


----------



## Networth

I am not sure how you could ever prove one way or the other. The seller just can say it was an oversight and who would really know?


----------



## Carlymouse

Networth said:


> I am not sure how you could ever prove one way or the other. The seller just can say it was an oversight and who would really know?


Yeah. I'm trying to wrap my head around 1) how one would forget to disclose that at any point, but then 2) what would be the advantage to not disclosing it? But like you said, we'll probably never know!


----------



## RX8

RX8---$155-$25780-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 13/18, 10/19, 160/20-Seller credit ‘19 MF- sent 8/15

Not included above, seller pays 2018 MF and provides a credit of $882 for used 2019 points.


----------



## DDuck4Life

Carlymouse said:


> I'm so interested to see a contract like this!  I think all of us have at least thought about going after those cheap VB points, even with the yearly fees!  You got a great deal, too!
> 
> I'm just curious--you don't have to say if you don't want to!--if you have a specific plan for the points, at VB or elsewhere?
> 
> 
> Do you know if it was an oversight on their part? Or why were they trying to hide it? Just curious- bummer for how it's slowed down the process!





Networth said:


> I am not sure how you could ever prove one way or the other. The seller just can say it was an oversight and who would really know?




Yeah, Agent didn't really know why and didn't seem to buy their excuses, seems the sellers just tried to play dumb about it. I don't know what they thought they could gain, if they thought they could get one last free trip out of it or what. Seems sketchy for someone who was trying to sell quickly, apparently they had issues and wanted to move the contract asap. I'm just happy the agent seemed to be on my side with the situation and I'll gladly take the extra points with the seller paying the fees on them to save a couple hundred $.


----------



## LaneOT

All this thread watching is gonna drive me bananas! Plus the fact that we only just submitted on Monday! We have an RCCL cruise coming up this Friday so it’ll be a blessing to not have internet and not be obsessed with “did I offer too little?” “Will it pass?” “Do I need to have a back up listing in case it doesn’t pass rofr ?” 

This is our first try with resale so I’m decidedly nervous and excited!


----------



## Kaufeegurl

JV63 said:


> Just got the call that we closed on our BCV contract so hopefully we'll be getting the welcome letter from Disney soon with our membership #. Want to get some food and wine action booked asap for 2019.
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting.


We are waiting on BCV - sent 8/8. and also looking for F&W action in 2019! (you provided a link which helped us decide on just going for it on this thread earlier) Maybe we'll see each other in passing! If we pass  . . .


----------



## Carlymouse

LaneOT said:


> All this thread watching is gonna drive me bananas! Plus the fact that we only just submitted on Monday! We have an RCCL cruise coming up this Friday so it’ll be a blessing to not have internet and not be obsessed with “did I offer too little?” “Will it pass?” “Do I need to have a back up listing in case it doesn’t pass rofr ?”
> 
> This is our first try with resale so I’m decidedly nervous and excited!



I would take your cruise in peace

Based on all of our research on this board and the dvcresalemarket charts, the next SSR taken at $98 will be the first one, to say nothing of $99+.  I hate to be a jinx, but you shouldn't be stressing about digging up another listing when you don't need to!

When Disney does crack the $98 threshold, there will probably be extenuating circumstances like a boatload of extra points the buyer isn't paying for.  Funnily enough, the first contract we tried to buy (buyer backed out after we had already mailed deposit to title company) had double '18 points we couldn't even use.  We bid $97.  Looking back I'm not sure we would have gotten through!


----------



## LaneOT

Carlymouse said:


> I would take your cruise in peace
> 
> Based on all of our research on this board and the dvcresalemarket charts, the next SSR taken at $98 will be the first one, to say nothing of $99+.  I hate to be a jinx, but you shouldn't be stressing about digging up another listing when you don't need to!
> 
> When Disney does crack the $98 threshold, there will probably be extenuating circumstances like a boatload of extra points the buyer isn't paying for.  Funny enough, the first contract we tried to buy (buyer backed out after we had already mailed deposit to title company) had double '18 points we couldn't even use.  We bid $97.  Looking back I'm not sure we would have gotten through!



Thanks @Carlymouse


----------



## motherof5

DVC Fanatic said:


> Incredible deal. Congrats.


Congratulations.  Great deal!


----------



## motherof5

DDuck4Life said:


> Ugh, just talked to my agent and did not get the news I was hoping for. While our contract was not taken(yet) it has been delayed.  Disney caught a discrepancy on the paperwork. Apparently the sellers had a trip booked that they didn't disclose  Disney caught it and the sellers had to cancel that trip to continue on with the sale as was stated on the paperwork. That part sucks and added an extra 1-2 weeks with the sellers/agent/Disney going back and forth to get the booking cancelled and confirmed it was cancelled. I don't like waiting!
> But the bonus is the agent told the sellers they would still have to pay the maintenance fees on those points as it was their mistake/deceit that led to this additional delay. As the contracts were already signed with the breakdown on the 2018 points and who was paying the maintenance fees on which points. we kept it that way and just updated the 2018 available points total. Now really hoping it passes to get an extra 33 bonus 2018 points I was not counting.


Hope it passes and it will be worth the wait with additional points.


----------



## motherof5

RX8 said:


> RX8---$155-$25780-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 13/18, 10/19, 160/20-Seller credit ‘19 MF- sent 8/15
> 
> Not included above, seller pays 2018 MF and provides a credit of $882 for used 2019 points.


Never thought to ask for credit for used points.  I learn so much on these threads.


----------



## Frederic Civish

Networth said:


> I am not sure how you could ever prove one way or the other. The seller just can say it was an oversight and who would really know?


A lot of sellers might not know about the rules regarding what happens to existing reservations when selling a contract.  But the agent should have application forms that clearly require disclosure of any pending reservations.  So, if the seller doesn’t already know, it should come up then.  I don’t see how somebody could just ‘forget’ this, unles they are very sloppy and disorganized.


----------



## Luckymommyx2

Kaufeegurl said:


> We are waiting on BCV - sent 8/8. and also looking for F&W action in 2019! (you provided a link which helped us decide on just going for it on this thread earlier) Maybe we'll see each other in passing! If we pass  . . .



We just sent our BCV to ROFR on 8/10 but it seems like weeks ago already lol! Hopefully they’ll both come through sooner rather than later. Good luck!


----------



## NickBCV

Frederic Civish said:


> A lot of sellers might not know about the rules regarding what happens to existing reservations when selling a contract.  But the agent should have application forms that clearly require disclosure of any pending reservations.  So, if the seller doesn’t already know, it should come up then.  I don’t see how somebody could just ‘forget’ this, unles they are very sloppy and disorganized.


Completely agree....on the contracts we purchased recently, as well as one we sold, it said that if points were missing from what was disclosed, those points would have to be reimbursed to the buyer at a cost of $18.00 per point.


----------



## Networth

Frederic Civish said:


> A lot of sellers might not know about the rules regarding what happens to existing reservations when selling a contract.  But the agent should have application forms that clearly require disclosure of any pending reservations.  So, if the seller doesn’t already know, it should come up then.  I don’t see how somebody could just ‘forget’ this, unles they are very sloppy and disorganized.



I am aware that agents have a form for sellers to disclose current points, banked/borrow, pending reservations etc. I was pointing out this seller may have thought they could sneak in one last trip. Now that they were caught they can claim ignorance and not the agent, buyer, or Disney can prove if it was malicious or true ignorance. 




NickBCV said:


> Completely agree....on the contracts we purchased recently, as well as one we sold, it said that if points were missing from what was disclosed, those points would have to be reimbursed to the buyer at a cost of $18.00 per point.



Our current contract in ROFR requires a reimbursement of $20.00 per point for any “missing” points, I think its a good stipulation to have in writing.


----------



## Frederic Civish

Networth said:


> Our current contract in ROFR requires a reimbursement of $20.00 per point for any “missing” points, I think its a good stipulation to have in writing.



I agree.  I have never been burned, but it is a very good idea.  I will have to consider it for any, potential, possible, future, maybe, contracts.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Frederic Civish said:


> I will have to consider it for any, potential, possible, future, maybe, contracts.




Your self restraint is admirable.


----------



## Pixie0117

pixie0117---$93-$13720-140-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 149/19, 140/20- sent 8/16


----------



## JV63

LaneOT said:


> We have an RCCL cruise coming up this Friday so it’ll be a blessing to not have internet and not be obsessed with “did I offer too little?” “Will it pass?” “Do I need to have a back up listing in case it doesn’t pass rofr ?”



Don't kid yourself. First spot where there's an internet connection you're going to check, lol. I know I would.

Good luck.


----------



## JV63

Kaufeegurl said:


> We are waiting on BCV - sent 8/8. and also looking for F&W action in 2019! (you provided a link which helped us decide on just going for it on this thread earlier) Maybe we'll see each other in passing! If we pass  . . .



Good luck. They rarely take BCV so I'd say your chances are high you'll be eating and drinking in 2019 as we will 

It will be our first time at F&W. We want to start doing some of the other things Disney has to offer than just the rides now that kids are in college. Like the Safari Trek at AK. For that one we'll book AK which will also be a first for us. We've gone so many times yet there are many things we haven't done yet. Gives us reasons to keep going back.

Anyhow, looking forward to the good news that you passed.


----------



## JoeD07

JoeD07---$143-$15579-100-BLT-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 100/19- sent 7/18, passed 8/14

The mouse really took it down to the wire, but we're happy we passed!!


----------



## Dustin_BLT

JoeD07 said:


> JoeD07---$143-$15579-100-BLT-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 100/19- sent 7/18, passed 8/14
> 
> The mouse really took it down to the wire, but we're happy we passed!!


Congrats! Hoping my BLT will pass next week.


----------



## zawisza

Zawisza---$109-$12600-100-AUL-Dec-100/17, 100/18, 100/19-Only paid for 2018 points- sent 7/20, passed 8/14


----------



## Mumof4mice

No waiver received. I guess Monkey's decided to keep my BLT contract.

Took one for the team again. Don't thank me - the 7.14 people who are going to pass ROFR today! (*Based on 86% pass rate. All very scientific.) I think of myself as the sardine swimming on the outer edges of the bait ball, bravely shielding the rest of the school from drunken sharks…

OK back to work.


----------



## Gryhndmom

JoeD07 said:


> JoeD07---$143-$15579-100-BLT-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 100/19- sent 7/18, passed 8/14
> 
> The mouse really took it down to the wire, but we're happy we passed!!



Congrats and welcome to the BLT family!


----------



## OriginalTalula

JV63 said:


> It will be our first time at F&W. We want to start doing some of the other things Disney has to offer than just the rides now that kids are in college. Like the Safari Trek at AK. For that one we'll book AK which will also be a first for us. We've gone so many times yet there are many things we haven't done yet. Gives us reasons to keep going back.



F&W is the *most *fun adult activity at WDW!  It used to be an annual, multi-day adventure for me - but now with the little ones, well... we are too busy in Fantasyland.


----------



## TexasChick123

JV63 said:


> It will be our first time at F&W. We want to start doing some of the other things Disney has to offer than just the rides now that kids are in college. Like the Safari Trek at AK. For that one we'll book AK which will also be a first for us. We've gone so many times yet there are many things we haven't done yet. Gives us reasons to keep going back.



Same here! We’re going to F&W for the first time as well this year. It wasn’t too hard to convince two sets of friends to come along. It’ll be twelve of us since we all have families of 4. My kids are still young, but we’re all going. DH and will probably stay at F&W sometimes while we go on rides. Haha. Good thing we bought BWV points because I’m sure we’ll love F&W!


----------



## Carlymouse

Mumof4mice said:


> No waiver received. I guess Monkey's decided to keep my BLT contract.
> 
> Took one for the team again. Don't thank me - the 7.14 people who are going to pass ROFR today! (*Based on 86% pass rate. All very scientific.) I think of myself as the sardine swimming on the outer edges of the bait ball, bravely shielding the rest of the school from drunken sharks…
> 
> OK back to work.



Sorry to hear that!  You've mixed monkey/shark several drinks now, but at least you kept him away from the VGF Dom Perignon on the top shelf


----------



## Gryhndmom

TexasChick123 said:


> Same here! We’re going to F&W for the first time as well this year. It wasn’t too hard to convince two sets of friends to come along. It’ll be twelve of us since we all have families of 4. My kids are still young, but we’re all going. DH and will probably stay at F&W sometimes while we go on rides. Haha. Good thing we bought BWV points because I’m sure we’ll love F&W!



Yeah on your first F&W ! We are marking our I believe 10th F&W which is now a yearly occurrence since we bought DVC. Will you be there mid Oct?


----------



## Mumof4mice

Carlymouse said:


> Sorry to hear that!  You've mixed monkey/shark several drinks now, but at least you kept him away from the VGF Dom Perignon on the top shelf



Take that casket wine, Monkey Shark! Hahaha, thanks Carlymouse. Congratulations on your contract passing!


----------



## TexasChick123

Gryhndmom said:


> Yeah on your first F&W ! We are marking our I believe 10th F&W which is now a yearly occurrence since we bought DVC. Will you be there mid Oct?



Early October but close!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I agree on F&W. It's really way more fun than it seems on paper. I'm dumping the kidlet at that Pixar Party thingy in October when it's just he and I going, so that I can feast at the outdoor kitchens in peace.


----------



## pangyal

Also, I will be away next week, so I will update the thread again after Labour Day .


----------



## JV63

Can you book any Disneyland Paris resorts with a DVC resale? It doesn't look like we can but how about if say we purchased 75 points direct to get the "perks", does that allow one to use all points, direct and resale, for the Disney Collection?


----------



## Preacherroe

pangyal said:


> Also, I will be away next week, so I will update the thread again after Labour Day .


Do you have enough vacation time built up to be able to take a week off from your important work here on this thread?


----------



## misspelledone

misspelledone---$145-$15247-100-BLT-Aug-100/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 7/27, passed 8/13

Passed pretty quickly!!


----------



## pangyal

Preacherroe said:


> Do you have enough vacation time built up to be able to take a week off from your important work here on this thread?



The benefits of being able to regularly from home are many...I’m sure my boss is thinking only of this thread when granting my flex time, so not to worry!


----------



## motherof5

Pixie0117 said:


> pixie0117---$93-$13720-140-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 149/19, 140/20- sent 8/16


Good luck


----------



## motherof5

misspelledone said:


> misspelledone---$145-$15247-100-BLT-Aug-100/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 7/27, passed 8/13
> 
> Passed pretty quickly!!


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

JoeD07 said:


> JoeD07---$143-$15579-100-BLT-Aug-0/17, 200/18, 100/19- sent 7/18, passed 8/14
> 
> The mouse really took it down to the wire, but we're happy we passed!!


Congratulations


----------



## ScubaCat

JV63 said:


> Can you book any Disneyland Paris resorts with a DVC resale? It doesn't look like we can but how about if say we purchased 75 points direct to get the "perks", does that allow one to use all points, direct and resale, for the Disney Collection?



No, only direct and resale points purchased prior to 3/21/2011 are eligible for that exchange. If you bought 75 direct, those are the only ones you could trade into the Disney collection. Instead, just rent your points through David's and book with cash. You'll get a much better deal that route anyway.


----------



## ScubaCat

larry47591 said:


> larry47591 ---- $114-11400 - 100 - AKL Mar - 70/18 100/19 100/20 - sent 8/13
> 
> First attempt ever.  Now what to do for a month?  ha



Could you reformat that with the link in post #1? (it'll give you something to do during the month while you're waiting! )


----------



## larry47591

larry47591---$114-$11400-100-AKL-Mar-70/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/13

fixed


----------



## ScubaCat

larry47591 said:


> larry47591---$114-$11400-100-AKL-Mar-70/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/13
> 
> fixed



Closer but not quite. It's a LOT easier to use the link! Check out the first post in this thread.


----------



## larry47591

larry47591 said:


> larry47591---$114-$11400-100-AKL-Mar-70/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/13
> 
> 
> 
> First attempt ever.  Now what to do for a month?  ha





ScubaCat said:


> Closer but not quite. It's a LOT easier to use the link! Check out the first post in this thread.



Sorry.  How about this 
larry47591---$114-$12369-100-AKV-Mar-0/17, 70/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/13


----------



## kboo

Another first time F&W-er here too. Early September!


----------



## gamomof2

They took our SSR.  Starting to look again.


----------



## silva086

gamomof2 said:


> They took our SSR.  Starting to look again.



bah sorry to hear that. what was your price?
im waiting to hear back 97pp with 23 extra banked points.  nervous they will take. we submitted 8/2 so should hear back today


----------



## gamomof2

silva086 said:


> bah sorry to hear that. what was your price?
> im waiting to hear back 97pp with 23 extra banked points.  nervous they will take. we submitted 8/2 so should hear back today



Submitted 7/26.  $95 for 200 points, march uy.  were told that SSR is pretty much getting taken for anything under 97.


----------



## gamomof2

Gamomof2---$95-$20000-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 17/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 7/26, taken 8/20


----------



## gamomof2

Gamomof2---$95-$19670-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/17, 51/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 8/20


----------



## silva086

gamomof2 said:


> Gamomof2---$95-$20000-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 17/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 7/26, taken 8/20


wow I would have thought this would pass, especially with only 17 points in 2018

good luck on your BRV offer


----------



## OriginalTalula

OriginalTalula---$110-$27085-240-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 240/19- sent 7/23, taken 8/20

We are really surprised.  We thought we had a good one!


----------



## ScubaCat

larry47591 said:


> Sorry.  How about this
> larry47591---$114-$12369-100-AKV-Mar-0/17, 70/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/13



There you go! You just increased your chances of passing by .0016%!


----------



## Bing Showei

gamomof2 said:


> Gamomof2---$95-$20000-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 17/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 7/26, taken 8/20


Chin up. You just get back on that horse and you-


gamomof2 said:


> Gamomof2---$95-$19670-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/17, 51/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 8/20


Oh, ok. Yeah. That’s fast, um... go get ‘em, Tiger.


----------



## motherof5

gamomof2 said:


> Gamomof2---$95-$20000-200-SSR-Mar-0/17, 17/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 7/26, taken 8/20


Sorry to hear


----------



## TexasChick123

OriginalTalula said:


> OriginalTalula---$110-$27085-240-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 240/19- sent 7/23, taken 8/20
> 
> We are really surprised.  We thought we had a good one!



I’m sorry. This surprises me too. They keep on taking Dec AKV contracts. It’s anyone’s guess as to why.


----------



## Carlymouse

OriginalTalula said:


> OriginalTalula---$110-$27085-240-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 240/19- sent 7/23, taken 8/20
> 
> We are really surprised.  We thought we had a good one!



Boo! I guess they want to keep us guessing!


----------



## silva086

WHEW passed!!!! 19 day turnaround, not too shabby

silva086---$97-$17158-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 183/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/2, passed 8/21

extra 23 points in 2018 which is nice
we went through dvsales.com. Lori and Mark have been incredible to work with

does anyone have a summary of what happens next? what does the timeline look like from here? when will I be able to book my first trip?


----------



## hichicha

silva086 said:


> WHEW passed!!!! 19 day turnaround, not too shabby
> 
> silva086---$97-$17158-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 183/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/2, passed 8/21
> 
> extra 23 points in 2018 which is nice
> we went through dvsales.com. Lori and Mark have been incredible to work with
> 
> does anyone have a summary of what happens next? what does the timeline look like from here? when will I be able to book my first trip?



I'm working with Lori and Mark too. Glad to hear you passed so quickly. We're just a few days behind you. Hopefully we hear back soon.


----------



## JulianneR

SmokeyMouse---$123-$33107-250-BWV-Aug-0/17, 406/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 8/1, passed 8/21

Yay! Brand new dvc member!!


----------



## cwilstl

cwilstl---$115-$22094-175-BWV-Feb-0/17, 15/18, 350/19, 175/20- sent 7/30, passed 8/21

Yessssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pretty pumped and already dreaming of our first trip!


----------



## cwilstl

We are also working with Lori and Mark.  We passed today as well.  I have nothing but good things to say about our experience so far.


----------



## hlhlaw07

silva086 said:


> WHEW passed!!!! 19 day turnaround, not too shabby
> 
> silva086---$97-$17158-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 183/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/2, passed 8/21
> 
> extra 23 points in 2018 which is nice
> we went through dvsales.com. Lori and Mark have been incredible to work with
> 
> does anyone have a summary of what happens next? what does the timeline look like from here? when will I be able to book my first trip?


You might want to check out the closing time and come on estoppel threads. They will give you a good idea of timelines from ROFR to points in account.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Mumof4mice---$125-$20200-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-broker rebate $1500- sent 7/20, passed 8/21


----------



## JV63

Just closed on our BCV contract and points have been deposited into our account, happy day  Question though. Current points expire in March '19. If we want to take a trip in September '19 on those points do I have to bank those points first even if I make the reservation before they expire?

Thanks


----------



## Bing Showei

JV63 said:


> Just closed on our BCV contract and points have been deposited into our account, happy day  Question though. Current points expire in March '19. If we want to take a trip in September '19 on those points do I have to bank those points first even if I make the reservation before they expire?
> 
> Thanks


With a March UY, those points expire Feb 2019 and need to be banked by October 31, 2018. You can’t make a reservation using those points until they sit in the UY in which you will travel, in this case, 2019.


----------



## JV63

Bing Showei said:


> With a March UY, those points expire Feb 2019 and need to be banked by October 31, 2018. You can’t make a reservation using those points until they sit in the UY in which you will travel, in this case, 2019.



Banking them that early is that because if we want to go in Sep '19 they should be banked 11 months out?


----------



## Bing Showei

JV63 said:


> Banking them that early is that because if we want to go in Sep '19 they should be banked 11 months out?


DVC 101. You should read this over.

Understanding Use Year  - Updated April 27, 2016

It doesn’t matter when you book, it’s when you travel. The two have nothing to do with each other. If you you want to book travel for a trip that falls within your 2019 UY, the points have to be there for you to book it.


----------



## SherylLC

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$125-$20200-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-broker rebate $1500- sent 7/20, passed 8/21


And I just saw your VGF contract that passed earlier! HOW DO YOU DO IT????


----------



## ChrisWG

ChrisWG---$136-$14888-100-BLT-Mar-0/17, 195/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/22


----------



## Preacherroe

silva086 said:


> WHEW passed!!!! 19 day turnaround, not too shabby
> 
> silva086---$97-$17158-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 183/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/2, passed 8/21
> 
> extra 23 points in 2018 which is nice
> we went through dvsales.com. Lori and Mark have been incredible to work with
> 
> does anyone have a summary of what happens next? what does the timeline look like from here? when will I be able to book my first trip?



I'm about a week ahead of you, and this is what I was told...
1.  Estoppel is taking 14-21 days, after which closing company sends final documents to seller and buyer
2.  Contracts will arrive from closing company, which seller signs and has notarized: buyer signs and sends funds
3.  Disney provides mortgage and final payoff info to closing agent (4 days)
4.  Closing agent forwards everything to Disney to make transfer of ownership and mail buyer membership # (another 14 days).

So it looks like at least another month with estoppel and transfer of ownership taking about 2 wks each...
That's all I know.


----------



## OriginalTalula

OriginalTalula---$110-$28185-250-AKV-Oct-0/18, 250/19, 250/20 - sent 8/21

After our heartbreak earlier this week, let's try this again!  Same price per point, a few more points... let's see if getting away from the Dec UY helps us!


----------



## shairpdrh

We passed!!!! Just got the call from Fidelity. I wasn't really surprised since I didn't think our price would tempt Disney, but I didn't want to count on it. 

Now we wait for closing docs. Hope many of the others who submitted the same week hear soon!

shairpdrh---$148-$25482-160-PVB-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 8/8, passed 8/22


----------



## Kaufeegurl

shairpdrh said:


> We passed!!!! Just got the call from Fidelity. I wasn't really surprised since I didn't think our price would tempt Disney, but I didn't want to count on it.
> 
> Now we wait for closing docs. Hope many of the others who submitted the same week hear soon!
> 
> shairpdrh---$148-$25482-160-PVB-Dec-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 8/8, passed 8/22


Our BCV was through Fidelity submitted on the 8th.  I hope we hear back soon!


----------



## Networth

Disney did note bite, which I didn’t expect them to take a VGF contract. On to the next step!

Networth---$172-$30240-170-VGF-Dec-0/17, 293/18, 170/19-Seller Pays Closing- sent 8/7, passed 8/22


----------



## trb13053

trb13053---$135-$23230-160-BLT-Feb-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/7, passed 8/22

Happy to be apart of the DVC family!!


----------



## Mumof4mice

SherylLC said:


> And I just saw your VGF contract that passed earlier! HOW DO YOU DO IT????



I think Disney's Tier One Objective right now is to get AKV and SSR prices up above $100. Both of them are large resorts, as Riviera will be. Disney does not want us making comparisons and drawing the conclusion that points at large resorts do not hold/increase their value. 

It's a great time to storm the gates as all guards have been transferred to AKV and SSR! 

- Mumof4mice, running for office at the Shameless Lowballer Club


----------



## SherylLC

- Mumof4mice, running for office at the Shameless Lowballer Club[/QUOTE]

You're my hero!!!!


----------



## LaneOT

I certainly hope they allow $100 per point for SSR at least for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Aussie84

Aussie84---$104-$17284-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 41/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/1

First attempt at resale DVC. We are going crazy waiting! Hope we pass soon ?


----------



## Gryhndmom

misspelledone said:


> misspelledone---$145-$15247-100-BLT-Aug-100/17, 100/18, 100/19- sent 7/27, passed 8/13
> 
> Passed pretty quickly!!





Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$125-$20200-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-broker rebate $1500- sent 7/20, passed 8/21



Congrats to both of you and welcome to the BLT family, you have made an excellent choice!



ChrisWG said:


> ChrisWG---$136-$14888-100-BLT-Mar-0/17, 195/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/22



Fingers crossed!



trb13053 said:


> trb13053---$135-$23230-160-BLT-Feb-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/7, passed 8/22
> 
> Happy to be apart of the DVC family!!



Welcome to DVC and the BLT family! Excellent choice on resorts !


----------



## gamomof2

In the meantime I have consoled myself with 2 additional EBAY Wyndham contracts.  Low MF and they have a location in NYC.


----------



## CMouser

Cmouser---$92-$14574-150-OKW-Apr-0/17, 15/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/3.  I’m a little late posting this hopefully I will hear soon!


----------



## Dustifer

Dustifer---$132-$35265-250-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 500/19, 250/20- sent 8/8, passed 8/22

Our first contract and such a quick turnaround! We are so excited!


----------



## ray3127

ray3127---$130-$22730-170-BCV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19- sent 8/1, passed 8/21

Totally stripped, but our travel plans are set for a while so we can be patient and wait a bit to close and get going.........

ray3127---$137-$22535-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 8/21

Yeah, that whole thought process went out the window. At least if this passes the expense will be spread out a bit with closings several months apart


----------



## The Jackal

ray3127 said:


> ray3127---$130-$22730-170-BCV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19- sent 8/1, passed 8/21
> 
> Totally stripped, but our travel plans are set for a while so we can be patient and wait a bit to close and get going.........
> 
> ray3127---$137-$22535-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 8/21
> 
> Yeah, that whole thought process went out the window. At least if this passes the expense will be spread out a bit with closings several months apart



Addonitis strikes again.  Congratulations and  good luck.


----------



## DaveNan

ray3127 said:


> ray3127---$130-$22730-170-BCV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 0/19- sent 8/1, passed 8/21
> 
> Totally stripped, but our travel plans are set for a while so we can be patient and wait a bit to close and get going.........
> 
> ray3127---$137-$22535-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 8/21
> 
> Yeah, that whole thought process went out the window. At least if this passes the expense will be spread out a bit with closings several months apart


If one is good, two is better!!


----------



## NickBCV

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$125-$20200-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-broker rebate $1500- sent 7/20, passed 8/21


Congrats.


----------



## JV63

Just used our DVC for the first time to book an AKL trip in Feb. First time staying at that resort so will be fun. Getting Savanna view room. 

Like how easy the DVC dashboard is to navigate. In October we're going to book Food and Wine for 2019. I can see how one can get addonitis when it's so easy to book trips. 

Good luck to those still waiting to hear back.


----------



## hichicha

Even with a little hiccup with the seller's name and having to fix that, we passed ROFR in 17 days. Yay!  

hichicha---$110-$19407-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 160/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 8/6, passed 8/23


----------



## Jerry5788

hichicha said:


> Even with a little hiccup with the seller's name and having to fix that, we passed ROFR in 17 days. Yay!
> 
> hichicha---$110-$19407-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 160/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 8/6, passed 8/23



Nice contract! There was an identical one I was trying to get of this one but just rechecked and sold sometime this week. Congrats!


----------



## hichicha

Jerry5788 said:


> Nice contract! There was an identical one I was trying to get of this one but just rechecked and sold sometime this week. Congrats!


I believe this seller has one identical contract over at dvcsales.com. Last I checked it wasn't pending.


----------



## Luckymommyx2

Just received notice we passed!! So happy to be DVC members again!! 

luckymommyx2---$130-$20272-150-BCV-Dec-0/17, 150/18, 150/19-Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 8/9, passed 8/23


----------



## BestAunt

BestAunt---$130-$20277-150-BCV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/3, passed 8/22


----------



## Jerry5788

hichicha said:


> I believe this seller has one identical contract over at dvcsales.com. Last I checked it wasn't pending.



Correct I checked this morning didn’t see then saw your post haha but could tell it wasn’t yours


----------



## Carlymouse

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$125-$20200-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-broker rebate $1500- sent 7/20, passed 8/21


Woo hoo! Are you at 2 contracts now? I can't remember if you've hit your goal for what you want now.


----------



## SuzGM84

suzgm84---$100-$3780-30-SSR-Dec-0/17, 30/18, 30/19-$195 Fidelity Admin Fee incl in total- sent 8/9; passed 8/23


----------



## bama314

bama314---$137-$22550-160-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/23


----------



## Preacherroe

silva086 said:


> WHEW passed!!!! 19 day turnaround, not too shabby
> 
> silva086---$97-$17158-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 183/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/2, passed 8/21
> 
> extra 23 points in 2018 which is nice
> we went through dvsales.com. Lori and Mark have been incredible to work with
> 
> does anyone have a summary of what happens next? what does the timeline look like from here? when will I be able to book my first trip?




So here's an update.  I got closing docs from title and escrow company today. 9 days after passing ROFR.  Very happy!!!


----------



## Preacherroe

We just got our closing docs today from Title & Escrow Co., only 9 days after passing ROFR.  There's hope for us all!!!


----------



## kimmy85

Same here with regard to receiving closing documents after passing ROFR - 9 days.  Our first Poly visit is that much closer!  Is new contract setup easier/faster once closing officially takes place if we are already DVC members?


----------



## Kaufeegurl

We passed! We passed! PHEW!!! I was a little nervous - I know they haven't been taking BCV lately but I think we got a good deal with the 2018 MF paid by the seller and August UY are hard to come by for BCV. We also own at SSR so will have some points to play with :0

kaufeegurl---$129-$29244-221-BCV-Aug-0/17, 178/18, 221/19, 221/20-Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 8/8, passed 8/23


----------



## Kaufeegurl

Preacherroe said:


> So here's an update.  I got closing docs from title and escrow company today. 9 days after passing ROFR.  Not too shabby.


Who is your title company? Would love to see that happen for us!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Carlymouse said:


> Woo hoo! Are you at 2 contracts now? I can't remember if you've hit your goal for what you want now.



Thanks Carlymouse! Has your contract closed? We're somewhere between our original plan for now and our goal for 2020 (when our twins count as people). The lead time for resale buys is so long I decided to plan ahead and keep shopping.


----------



## kimmy85

Kaufeegurl said:


> We passed! We passed! PHEW!!! I was a little nervous - I know they haven't been taking BCV lately but I think we got a good deal with the 2018 MF paid by the seller and August UY are hard to come by for BCV. We also own at SSR so will have some points to play with :0
> 
> kaufeegurl---$129-$29244-221-BCV-Aug-0/17, 178/18, 221/19, 221/20-Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 8/8, passed 8/23



Welcome Home neighbor!  BCV is our first home (just added Poly as our second).  You are going to love the access to Epcot - dinner in a different country every night.


----------



## SherylLC

Mumof4mice said:


> I think Disney's Tier One Objective right now is to get AKV and SSR prices up above $100. Both of them are large resorts, as Riviera will be. Disney does not want us making comparisons and drawing the conclusion that points at large resorts do not hold/increase their value.
> 
> It's a great time to storm the gates as all guards have been transferred to AKV and SSR!
> 
> - Mumof4mice, running for office at the Shameless Lowballer Club


Tried to submit low offer today with you as inspiration but broker said I couldn't play with MF or CC. I'm sad.


----------



## Kaufeegurl

SherylLC said:


> Tried to submit low offer today with you as inspiration but broker said I couldn't play with MF or CC. I'm sad.


time to move on to another broker - we have made many offers with MF and closing costs in play. just received a ROFR on one where the buyer pays 2018 MF. and i could be wrong but i thought a broker had a legal obligation to present all offers to their client unless there was an offer on the table at asking.


----------



## Mumof4mice

SherylLC said:


> Tried to submit low offer today with you as inspiration but broker said I couldn't play with MF or CC. I'm sad.



You definitely can! Suggest moving on to a different agent/different contract. What resort and UY are you looking for? 



Kaufeegurl said:


> time to move on to another broker - we have made many offers with MF and closing costs in play. just received a ROFR on one where the buyer pays 2018 MF. and i could be wrong but i thought a broker had a legal obligation to present all offers to their client unless there was an offer on the table at asking.



Agree!


----------



## Carlymouse

Mumof4mice said:


> Thanks Carlymouse! Has your contract closed? We're somewhere between our original plan for now and our goal for 2020 (when our twins count as people). The lead time for resale buys is so long I decided to plan ahead and keep shopping.


Still waiting for the closing docs... been 10 days, so hopefully soon!


----------



## Kaufeegurl

Does anyone have a timeframe for estoppel? just want to know when i need to have the broker start nagging the title company to get the closing done ;0


----------



## BestAunt

Luckymommyx2 said:


> Just received notice we passed!! So happy to be DVC members again!!
> 
> luckymommyx2---$130-$20272-150-BCV-Dec-0/17, 150/18, 150/19-Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 8/9, passed 8/23


how exciting!!! my contract at BCV just passed too!!  See you at the Beach!


----------



## Luckymommyx2

BestAunt said:


> how exciting!!! my contract at BCV just passed too!!  See you at the Beach!


Definitely!! So happy to have BCV as our home. EPCOT is our fav and I just love the atmosphere of the resort. See ya around!


----------



## SherylLC

Mumof4mice said:


> You definitely can! Suggest moving on to a different agent/different contract. What resort and UY are you looking for?



I want Feb or August VGF at or under 150 points. Deals like you can do. 

Or a screamin' VGC deal.

Mum, I see a cottage industry for you if you can negotiate deals for the less sophisticated people like me!


----------



## Mumof4mice

SherylLC said:


> Mum, I see a cottage industry for you



Hahaha "Your personal shopper for DVC contracts" - perfect side job to satisfy my bargain hunting addiction with other people's money.  I notice you joined Disboard last year.  Did you buy resale last year?  If you did, anything you bought would have been incredible deals today!

I would love to get my hands on a VGC contract too.  At Fidelity prices or better, not at dvcresalemarket prices   So I guess that's not going to happen.


----------



## Preacherroe

Kaufeegurl said:


> Does anyone have a timeframe for estoppel? just want to know when i need to have the broker start nagging the title company to get the closing done ;0



Our broker had said to give it 14-21 days, but ours only took 9 days.


----------



## Preacherroe

Kaufeegurl said:


> Who is your title company? Would love to see that happen for us!


Our title company is Mason Title and Escrow, but the 9 days is due to Disney's quick turn-around for estoppel.


----------



## JV63

Luckymommyx2 said:


> Definitely!! So happy to have BCV as our home. EPCOT is our fav and I just love the atmosphere of the resort. See ya around!



Epcot is our fav as well along with Hollywood Studios which we still call MGM  Love that resort area as we get 2 parks so close. Not to mention Cape May Cafe character breakfast and Beaches & Cream. Plus one of the best pools IMO.


----------



## SherylLC

Mumof4mice said:


> Hahaha "Your personal shopper for DVC contracts" - perfect side job to satisfy my bargain hunting addiction with other people's money.  I notice you joined Disboard last year.  Did you buy resale last year?  If you did, anything you bought would have been incredible deals today!
> 
> I would love to get my hands on a VGC contract too.  At Fidelity prices or better, not at dvcresalemarket prices   So I guess that's not going to happen.


I did! Got a great deal on BCV and VGC. I thought I overpaid for VGC but it's a deal at today's prices!

Seriously, you should give a seminar on DVC Resale Shopping!


----------



## TexasChick123

Y’all should just keep submitting offers you think are fair regardless of what the broker says. It takes a bit more time and patience than offering close to asking to find a seller that will accept, but it’s worth it when someone finally does. Also, you shouldn’t care if Disney takes it since it is somewhat to be expected with a low ball. That’s probably the hardest part. They’ve taken a bunch of mine and anyone else’s who does low ball offers. I never mastered the whole “not caring” thing...


----------



## Preacherroe

bgdude said:


> So using Timeshare Store for resale?


Yep.  There's a great, big, beautiful tomorrow!


----------



## JV63

Preacherroe said:


> There's a great, big, beautiful tomorrow!



shining at the end of every day


----------



## hichicha

Mumof4mice said:


> Mumof4mice---$125-$20200-160-BLT-Mar-0/17, 160/18, 160/19, 160/20-broker rebate $1500- sent 7/20, passed 8/21



Mumof4mice, can you tell us what a broker rebate is? Thank you.


----------



## Jerry5788

hichicha said:


> Mumof4mice, can you tell us what a broker rebate is? Thank you.



I believe it’s you get money back X number of weeks after it closes etc. Not sure if it’s the broker who pays you or the person who sold though


----------



## Mumof4mice

hichicha said:


> Mumof4mice, can you tell us what a broker rebate is? Thank you.


Hi hichicha! I bought a PVB contract from the broker back in April. It passed ROFR but fell through due to the seller. The broker offered to rebate me the commission they charge sellers plus $500 on a replacement.


----------



## hichicha

Mumof4mice said:


> Hi hichicha! I bought a PVB contract from the broker back in April. It passed ROFR but fell through due to the seller. The broker offered to rebate me the commission they charge sellers plus $500 on a replacement.



That was nice of them. Also, thanks Jerry5788 for responding.


----------



## Preacherroe

TexasChick123 said:


> Y’all should just keep submitting offers you think are fair regardless of what the broker says. It takes a bit more time and patience than offering close to asking to find a seller that will accept, but it’s worth it when someone finally does. Also, you shouldn’t care if Disney takes it since it is somewhat to be expected with a low ball. That’s probably the hardest part. They’ve taken a bunch of mine and anyone else’s who does low ball offers. I never mastered the whole “not caring” thing...


That sounds like a great plan, but I watched as SSR points prices increased 10% in the months I was waiting, while Disney was taking a couple of mine back.  So I panicked and offered the going rate (at least the listing had points loaded for current year).


----------



## Mumof4mice

Preacherroe said:


> That sounds like a great plan, but I watched as SSR points prices increased 10% in the months I was waiting, while Disney was taking a couple of mine back.  So I panicked and offered the going rate (at least the listing had points loaded for current year).



Even Disney has a budget.  The target is probably 14% buy back rate (has been for the last 6 months or so) at the moment.  So those of us not in a hurry to buy should continue to test the floor.  If you get a contract through - win.  If you don't, well I consider it taking one for the team for everyone else in ROFR.  Win-win!


----------



## TexasChick123

Preacherroe said:


> That sounds like a great plan, but I watched as SSR points prices increased 10% in the months I was waiting, while Disney was taking a couple of mine back.  So I panicked and offered the going rate (at least the listing had points loaded for current year).



No shame in that. Time is money. I paid $118pp for a completely loaded BWV. Then, I rented out the double points that came with it for this year, and that effectively dropped my purchase price significantly. There are many methods on how to do it. I bought my BLT at the going rate but got all the 2018 points plus a few bonus banked points. It was the size I wanted and matched my UY. Sometimes, you just have to do what works for you.


----------



## Networth

TexasChick123 said:


> No shame in that. Time is money. I paid $118pp for a completely loaded BWV. Then, I rented out the double points that came with it for this year, and that effectively dropped my purchase price significantly. There are many methods on how to do it. I bought my BLT at the going rate but got all the 2018 points plus a few bonus banked points. It was the size I wanted and matched my UY. Sometimes, you just have to do what works for you.



I am doing this right now. I paid a little higher per point than I would of liked too but I got all 2017 points banked into 2018 and selling is paying CC. I will rent out the 2017 points and save money on closing fees. This is knocking off about $16-17PP. Was the UY we needed, prices continue to rise, and we needed the 2018 points sooner rather than later.


----------



## ScubaCat

Mumof4mice said:


> Even Disney has a budget.



Practically all the contracts bought back are flipped to a new buyer for a modest profit very, very quickly. It's nothing for them to exercise ROFR.


----------



## Mumof4mice

ScubaCat said:


> Practically all the contracts bought back are flipped to a new buyer for a modest profit very, very quickly. It's nothing for them to exercise ROFR.


How do you think Disney makes decisions on which contracts to buy back, Scubacat? I have so many theories!


----------



## ScubaCat

Mumof4mice said:


> How do you think Disney makes decisions on which contracts to buy back, Scubacat? I have so many theories!



It's about time someone wondered about that! 

I'm sure there will be the usual battery of theories, but the waitlists (who's looking to buy and what residential unit at which resort) and price point are likely the main factors.


----------



## hichicha

hichicha said:


> Even with a little hiccup with the seller's name and having to fix that, we passed ROFR in 17 days. Yay!
> 
> hichicha---$110-$19407-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 160/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 8/6, passed 8/23



I'm sad to report the contract didn't have all the points as advertised and we have asked to cancel the contract.


----------



## NewbieMom

hichicha said:


> I'm sad to report the contract didn't have all the points as advertised and we have asked to cancel the contract.



So sorry! Who was your broker? This happened on my contract too, but we decided to proceed since it was a good price per point to begin with. I thought it was pretty sloppy to not get everything right stated on the contract, but someone said there's no way for them to verify the points upfront. I'm not really sure if that's true,  but it's what I've been told that they're relying on the sellers' word.


----------



## Mumof4mice

hichicha said:


> I'm sad to report the contract didn't have all the points as advertised and we have asked to cancel the contract.






NewbieMom said:


> So sorry! Who was your broker? This happened on my contract too, but we decided to proceed since it was a good price per point to begin with. I thought it was pretty sloppy to not get everything right stated on the contract, but someone said there's no way for them to verify the points upfront. I'm not really sure if that's true,  but it's what I've been told that they're relying on the sellers' word.



My understanding is that brokers can, and most do, carry out basic verification by searching for the deed under Sellers name on the OCC website, and asking for a screen shot showing currently available points. This of course doesn't prevent the seller to immediately transfer out the points after showing the screenshot. But it should greatly reduce the chance of the unpleasant surprise you experienced. Don't think those missing points were ever there though - they would have been untransferable.

What the brokers can't verify without carrying out title searches and incurring title search fees is whether the contract is mortgage free (or if mortgage payments are up to date). Especially if Seller didn't finance through Disney or drew the money from their home loans. This is how we were caught out on our first contract.

NewbieMum's contract was an awesome deal even with the point discrepancy - I would have proceeded too. For a "normal" deal, meh. I think you made a good call.


----------



## RedFlower

RedFlower —- $152.5- $32,079 - 200 - VGF - Jun - 0/17, 400/18, 200/19 - sent 8/10, passed 8/23

Super excited!

Edited. Still super excited!


----------



## LaneOT

hichicha said:


> I'm sad to report the contract didn't have all the points as advertised and we have asked to cancel the contract.


@hichicha oh dear. So sorry. I was admiring your contract because you got '17 and  '18 points at a good AKL rate! That stinks. That's my fear with resale is that there are so many contingencies in the seller, and buyer conversely, being honest. I hope you're able to cancel without penalty.


----------



## hichicha

LaneOT said:


> @hichicha oh dear. So sorry. I was admiring your contract because you got '17 and  '18 points at a good AKL rate! That stinks. That's my fear with resale is that there are so many contingencies in the seller, and buyer conversely, being honest. I hope you're able to cancel without penalty.



I was so excited too. The broker provided a remedy that we didn't trust to actually happen. They then said we could cancel with no penalty. I guess we start over with another contract.


----------



## LaneOT

hichicha said:


> I was so excited too. The broker provided a remedy that we didn't trust to actually happen. They then said we could cancel with no penalty. I guess we start over with another contract.


Good luck!! Hoping you find a contract that's to your liking!


----------



## sndral

hichicha said:


> Even with a little hiccup with the seller's name and having to fix that, we passed ROFR in 17 days. Yay!
> 
> hichicha---$110-$19407-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 160/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 8/6, passed 8/23





hichicha said:


> I'm sad to report the contract didn't have all the points as advertised and we have asked to cancel the contract.


Dang 
I wondered about those point totals when I saw them. For there to be a double allotment in 2018 (320 points) & full 2019 points, they had to have banked the 2017 points into 2018, yet instead of zero 2017 points (since they had to be banked to get 320 into 2018) it showed 160 points for 2017 - so those 2017 points had to be banked from 2016.
w/ a Dec. use year those 2017 points would expire 11/30/2018, and given how very booked everything is this fall it would have been really hard to even use those 2017 points once you’d closed. Even if the 2017 points weren’t banked it’s beyond the banking deadline for a Dec. use year.
Realistically once you are beyond the banking deadline, current use year points have limited value especially during the fall/holidays because everything is booked - there’s no place to use them.
My first contract had a full allotment of current years points which the sellers had not banked before the deadline & by the time we closed those points had expired - but I knew when I offered that those points were likely to be useless so I offered an amount that took that into account.


----------



## Matty B13

Matty B13---$139-$7733-50-AKV-Mar-50/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 8/9, passed 8/22

Sorry to throw the skew off for AKV contracts, but it saved us over $1000 compared to going direct, and after renting the 2017, 2018, & 2019 points it will put us at around $110/point including closing costs......... as long as we don't use them instead of renting them.

Also, the fastest ROFR that we have had ever.


----------



## Mumof4mice

RedFlower said:


> RedFlower —- $152.5- $30600 - 200 - VGF - Jun - 0/17, 400/18, 200/19 - buyer pays 2018 MF - sent 8/10, passed 8/23
> 
> Super excited!



I was right! There's no Drunken Monkey guarding VGF.
Congratulations


----------



## SherylLC

RedFlower said:


> RedFlower —- $152.5- $30600 - 200 - VGF - Jun - 0/17, 400/18, 200/19 - buyer pays 2018 MF - sent 8/10, passed 8/23
> 
> Super excited!


OMG...I so admire our purchasing skills!

Mumof4mice's as well!


----------



## ScubaCat

RedFlower said:


> RedFlower —- $152.5- $30600 - 200 - VGF - Jun - 0/17, 400/18, 200/19 - buyer pays 2018 MF - sent 8/10, passed 8/23
> 
> Super excited!



Could you please click that link near the top of post #1 in this thread to reformat that for the list?  Much appreciated!


----------



## intertile

NewbieMom said:


> So sorry! Who was your broker? This happened on my contract too, but we decided to proceed since it was a good price per point to begin with. I thought it was pretty sloppy to not get everything right stated on the contract, but someone said there's no way for them to verify the points upfront. I'm not really sure if that's true,  but it's what I've been told that they're relying on the sellers' word.


I'm in the process of selling a contract now, and there are some things that the broker should do.

1) they can request a printout from disney to verify the points available in your contract(that can change if a reservation is made or transfer done between contract listing and selling)
2) we an offer is made and accepted my broker sent me an additional disclosure form that I had to sign.  It listed the points in the contract as they were during the original verification, and stated if there was any change from entering rofr to closing I would be subject to a $18/point penalty or cancellation of the sale. 

As with any real estate transaction, the is always the possibility of someone doing something immoral and that is why there are so many steps to verify by the title companies.


----------



## intertile

Just had a contract I am selling submitted to ROFR...do sellers list contracts here as well as buyers?  Same format?


----------



## TexasChick123

intertile said:


> Just had a contract I am selling submitted to ROFR...do sellers list contracts here as well as buyers?  Same format?



Yes. I did.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Hey, I had some time between the wine and the cordials here at AKL. Gotta keep busy somehow!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> Hey, I had some time between the wine and the cordials here at AKL. Gotta keep busy somehow!



Woohoo!

In other news, I hacked into @pangyal 's DVC account.  I won't reveal too much out of respect (and don't want to violate Dis guidelines obviously), but this part is impressive:






DISCLAIMER:  This is fake.


----------



## intertile

intertile (seller)---$103-$23364-220-SSR-Oct-0/16, 0/17, 140/18, 220/19- sent 8/27


----------



## Preacherroe

So after my title company closes the contract and sends it to Disney, how long do I have to wait before I can start calling Disney to get membership #?


----------



## DisneynBison

intertile said:


> I'm in the process of selling a contract now, and there are some things that the broker should do.
> 
> 1) they can request a printout from disney to verify the points available in your contract(that can change if a reservation is made or transfer done between contract listing and selling)
> 2) we an offer is made and accepted my broker sent me an additional disclosure form that I had to sign.  It listed the points in the contract as they were during the original verification, and stated if there was any change from entering rofr to closing I would be subject to a $18/point penalty or cancellation of the sale.
> 
> As with any real estate transaction, the is always the possibility of someone doing something immoral and that is why there are so many steps to verify by the title companies.




I went through Fidelity and in my offer I requested the points be banked.  It took a bit longer to get the contract because they had the seller bank them and then requested a new point summary from Disney showing the banked points.  Then they sent out the contract to be signed by the seller and myself.


----------



## Carlymouse

Just curious:  Anyone else out there who was part of that 8/13-8/14 ROFR pass bonanza who is DVCResaleMarket/Magic Vacation Title?  

If so, has anyone gotten closing docs yet?


----------



## TexasChick123

Preacherroe said:


> So after my title company closes the contract and sends it to Disney, how long do I have to wait before I can start calling Disney to get membership #?



I'd say a minimum of 10 days.  They are SLOW to create a new account and load the points!!!  Mine have taken anywhere from 9 days to over 2 weeks, and I am a current member.  On my first one, I think it took over two weeks after closing until everything loaded into the system.


----------



## tbfkc

We are going for our third contract - the obsession is getting out of hand

tbfkc---$139-$18079-125-BLT-Oct-0/17, 7/18, 125/19- sent 8/22


----------



## kboo

RedFlower said:


> RedFlower —- $152.5- $30600 - 200 - VGF - Jun - 0/17, 400/18, 200/19 - buyer pays 2018 MF - sent 8/10, passed 8/23
> 
> Super excited!



Great price for so many points! Way to go!


----------



## kboo

Preacherroe said:


> So after my title company closes the contract and sends it to Disney, how long do I have to wait before I can start calling Disney to get membership #?



You can see in the closing time thread what people's timelines are. Mine took a surprisingly long time from contract recorded date to points loaded - I heard there were a lot of people on vacation and it was a nail-biter as I had expiring points I was trying to use. In the past, it has been faster. But if you scan the closing time thread you can get a sense. As a new owner, I would expect at least 10 days, as @TexasChick123 said.


----------



## osera1

Carlymouse said:


> Just curious:  Anyone else out there who was part of that 8/13-8/14 ROFR pass bonanza who is DVCResaleMarket/Magic Vacation Title?
> 
> If so, has anyone gotten closing docs yet?



Yes, I received mine on 8/23/18 via email.  I'm not sure if it matters, but this is a cash purchase, so no finance documents needed on my end. Not sure about the seller.


----------



## Rick195275

Anyone else still waiting to hear from 8-7 or earlier? I saw a few pass after the log jam cleared last week but still no word here.


----------



## mixmastertoy

Rick195275 said:


> Anyone else still waiting to hear from 8-7 or earlier? I saw a few pass after the log jam cleared last week but still no word here.


Still waiting from 8/3


----------



## Rick195275

mixmastertoy said:


> Still waiting from 8/3


Thanks for the reply... not sure if that makes me feel better or worse  Good luck!


----------



## DDuck4Life

Rick195275 said:


> Anyone else still waiting to hear from 8-7 or earlier? I saw a few pass after the log jam cleared last week but still no word here.



Still waiting as well and it's driving DW and I crazy. Just give me an answer already so I can move on and make other offers.


----------



## CMouser

Rick195275 said:


> Anyone else still waiting to hear from 8-7 or earlier? I saw a few pass after the log jam cleared last week but still no word here.


Still waiting since 8-3 as well. Good luck!


----------



## SMITHJOHN57

What does that generally mean for people who are still waiting, but others who submitted later have heard back from Disney already? Is it more likely that those contracts will get taken?


----------



## TexasChick123

SMITHJOHN57 said:


> What does that generally mean for people who are still waiting, but others who submitted later have heard back from Disney already? Is it more likely that those contracts will get taken?



Not necessarily. It is honestly so random, that those of us who have tried to identify a pattern have mostly given up. Mostly...


----------



## Rick195275

SMITHJOHN57 said:


> What does that generally mean for people who are still waiting, but others who submitted later have heard back from Disney already? Is it more likely that those contracts will get taken?


Good question, wish I had an answer to it. I’m on month 4 of trying to buy my first contract, had 1 taken and at least 3 others with seller issues, divorcing couples, inaccurate points etc. The one that was taken for me went 24 days.


----------



## LaneOT

The waiting is driving me crazy. We submitted 8/13, and I saw last week that some submitted 8/8 were being approved, so I was hopeful I'd hear by day 14. Not yet.  Ughhh!


----------



## scottalex

Rick195275 said:


> I’m on month 4 of trying to buy my first contract



Hehe, this is why I'm trying to purchase now for first use on an October 2020 Trip . Of course I'm also hoping to clear in time to be able to "practice" making reservations at 11/7 month windows for 2019 in order to get a real world feel of availability/booking process before doing it for real next year...Is that overally neurotic? Come to think of it maybe I need another fantasy football mock draft....


----------



## JGINPL

LaneOT said:


> The waiting is driving me crazy. We submitted 8/13, and I saw last week that some submitted 8/8 were being approved, so I was hopeful I'd hear by day 14. Not yet.  Ughhh!


I got mine in a couple days after yours and am anxiously waiting as well!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Carlymouse said:


> Just curious:  Anyone else out there who was part of that 8/13-8/14 ROFR pass bonanza who is DVCResaleMarket/Magic Vacation Title?
> 
> If so, has anyone gotten closing docs yet?



I received both sets of closing documents on 8/25 (passed 8/14 and 8/21).  Shouldn't be long until you get yours.  Hang in there Carlymouse!


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> In other news, I hacked into @pangyal 's DVC account.  I won't reveal too much out of respect (and don't want to violate Dis guidelines obviously), but this part is impressive:
> 
> View attachment 346674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER:  This is fake.


----------



## flyinghawaiian

Carlymouse said:


> Just curious:  Anyone else out there who was part of that 8/13-8/14 ROFR pass bonanza who is DVCResaleMarket/Magic Vacation Title?
> 
> If so, has anyone gotten closing docs yet?




We purchased through DVCResaleMarket/Magic Vacation Title.  Got our closing documents yesterday, 8/28, via email.  We are not financing.  

Already itching to add to our contract but want to wait till everything settles and we get a member number first.

flyinghawaiian---$130-$33559-250-BLT-Dec-0/17, 48/18, 250/19- sent 7/31, passed 8/21


----------



## Jerry5788

flyinghawaiian said:


> We purchased through DVCResaleMarket/Magic Vacation Title.  Got our closing documents yesterday, 8/28, via email.  We are not financing.
> 
> Already itching to add to our contract but want to wait till everything settles and we get a member number first.
> 
> flyinghawaiian---$130-$33559-250-BLT-Dec-0/17, 48/18, 250/19- sent 7/31, passed 8/21



Congrats!


----------



## Shadyluv

We submitted on 8/13 and are still impatiently waiting.


----------



## LaneOT

Shadyluv said:


> We submitted on 8/13 and are still impatiently waiting.


Same!! I haven't seen any posts from this week saying they've passed rofr, so I'm wondering if there's a lull now.


----------



## Jerry5788

LaneOT said:


> Same!! I haven't seen any posts from this week saying they've passed rofr, so I'm wondering if there's a lull now.



End of summer vacation for the ROFR department


----------



## Di$neyCPA

Di$neyCPA---$139-$21600-150-PVB-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/8

Still waiting. Hoping for a good answer soon- planning for trip in June and should have enough time to complete before 7 month window opens.


----------



## ScubaCat

Jerry5788 said:


> End of summer vacation for the ROFR department



They're all at Universal


----------



## Mumof4mice

bgdude said:


> Hoping for ROFR exercise, just to get on with finding one that is totally off Disney radar.



SSR and AKV seem to be Drunken Monkey's primary objectives unfortunately.  What other resorts interest you?


----------



## Mumof4mice

Am I imagining it, or are contracts on Fidelity sitting around for longer? There are a few contracts I've been eyeing that would have been bought instantly that are still showing as available after a week. And I actually got an email acknowledgement on my most shameless low balling offer to date, when more than half the time they simply ignored me. 

Are many Americans concerned about the pending September rate hike? Or is it simply people are preparing for the start of the school year for their children?


----------



## RX8

bgdude said:


> View attachment 347283



That field also requires closing costs. Add your closing costs to the $30030 and it should work. I think there is an edit that the field shouldn’t be just $ PP X number of points.


----------



## CMouser

Disney took mine yesterday. Mine was submitted on 8-3. Off to find another.


----------



## CMouser

Cmouser---$92-$14574-150-OKW-Apr-0/17, 15/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/3. Taken 8/31


----------



## Gryhndmom

tbfkc said:


> We are going for our third contract - the obsession is getting out of hand
> 
> tbfkc---$139-$18079-125-BLT-Oct-0/17, 7/18, 125/19- sent 8/22



We all know the obsession! 



flyinghawaiian said:


> We purchased through DVCResaleMarket/Magic Vacation Title.  Got our closing documents yesterday, 8/28, via email.  We are not financing.
> 
> Already itching to add to our contract but want to wait till everything settles and we get a member number first.
> 
> flyinghawaiian---$130-$33559-250-BLT-Dec-0/17, 48/18, 250/19- sent 7/31, passed 8/21



Congrats and welcome to the best resort and use year!



bgdude said:


> bgdude---$143-$30675-210-BLT-Feb-0/17, 420/18, 420/19, 210/20- sent 8/31



Fingers crossed!


----------



## LaneOT

CMouser said:


> Cmouser---$92-$14574-150-OKW-Apr-0/17, 15/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/3. Taken 8/31


Sorry @CMouser! OKW and SSR are going at higher pricing than we thought


----------



## Rick195275

CMouser said:


> Cmouser---$92-$14574-150-OKW-Apr-0/17, 15/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/3. Taken 8/31


Sorry they took yours! Better luck on the next one! I was waiting to see an update from the 8/3 people. Still waiting, sent 8/7.


----------



## ScubaCat

bgdude said:


> Oops , sorry didn’t mean to post for sale please remove, my excitement exceeded my common sense momentarily



Nothing wrong with excitement.  This thread is 10% for the data and 90% for emotional support.  So all is well


----------



## Matty B13

Mumof4mice said:


> Am I imagining it, or are contracts on Fidelity sitting around for longer? There are a few contracts I've been eyeing that would have been bought instantly that are still showing as available after a week. And I actually got an email acknowledgement on my most shameless low balling offer to date, when more than half the time they simply ignored me.
> 
> Are many Americans concerned about the pending September rate hike? Or is it simply people are preparing for the start of the school year for their children?



Resales have slowed down the last 3 years since 2016 in the fall and usually don't pick up till after February, I'm guessing most people know if they are getting an tax refund or owe money.


----------



## Kaufeegurl

Mumof4mice said:


> Am I imagining it, or are contracts on Fidelity sitting around for longer? There are a few contracts I've been eyeing that would have been bought instantly that are still showing as available after a week. And I actually got an email acknowledgement on my most shameless low balling offer to date, when more than half the time they simply ignored me.
> 
> Are many Americans concerned about the pending September rate hike? Or is it simply people are preparing for the start of the school year for their children?


I primarily keep an eye on Fidelity for BCV (thinking of adding on) and those are still going quickly. There have been a couple offered in their weekly email that never made it to the website. I honestly think that folks are getting ready for back to school, end of summer, etc and just aren't spending the time or effort on DVC. I'm thinking it will pick back up again late September/October.


----------



## aokeefe

Kaufeegurl said:


> I primarily keep an eye on Fidelity for BCV (thinking of adding on) and those are still going quickly. There have been a couple offered in their weekly email that never made it to the website. I honestly think that folks are getting ready for back to school, end of summer, etc and just aren't spending the time or effort on DVC. I'm thinking it will pick back up again late September/October.


Not sure if you know this but Bonnie @ Fidelity said their website gets updated at midnight each night (Mon- Fri) so there is more activity than their email list.


----------



## Carlymouse

Mumof4mice said:


> Am I imagining it, or are contracts on Fidelity sitting around for longer? There are a few contracts I've been eyeing that would have been bought instantly that are still showing as available after a week. And I actually got an email acknowledgement on my most shameless low balling offer to date, when more than half the time they simply ignored me.
> 
> Are many Americans concerned about the pending September rate hike? Or is it simply people are preparing for the start of the school year for their children?


Ha! Yeah, probably people being totally consumed with kids back in school now- and teachers (like me!), too!


----------



## Kaufeegurl

aokeefe said:


> Not sure if you know this but Bonnie @ Fidelity said their website gets updated at midnight each night (Mon- Fri) so there is more activity than their email list.


Yes! We worked with Bonnie on our current BCV contract in estoppel. Hope to close soon!


----------



## flyinghawaiian

Hooray! We officially closed today, August 31st.  We've been fortunate with the entire timeline which took exactly a month from submitting ROFR to actual closing.  We feel for everyone still waiting.  Hopefully we get our membership number soon so we can start booking.

flyinghawaiian---$130-$33559-250-BLT-Dec-0/17, 48/18, 250/19- sent 7/31, passed 8/21


----------



## KTsound

KTsound said:


> KTsound---$99-$18503-181-SSR-Aug-0/17, 5/18, 181/19- sent 7/19, passed 8/14
> KTsound---$142-$24297-160-BLT-Aug-0/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 7/19, passed 8/14
> 
> First time DVC. Passed ROFR on first two attempts. First post here...



Sent in our BLT closing docs and check Mon - closed on Wednesday! We are IN like FLYNN (Rider). So excited. Hope to do a quick early Dec trip with my aging Parents to see the Epcot Festival Show. SSR won't close for a bit (Seller had one trip on the books), but no big deal now that we have broken the ice.


----------



## Beesknees6

Beesknees6---$150-$26250-170-VGF-Feb-0/17, 268/18, 170/19, 170/20-Seller pays MF ‘18- sent 8/11


----------



## The Jackal

bgdude said:


> bgdude---$150-$62250-375-CCV@WL-Feb-0/17, 350/18, 350/19, 350/20-Direct Disney- sent 8/31, passed 8/31


Is it 350 or 375 points?  How did it get sent and passed on the same day?  Was it direct?


----------



## Networth

The Jackal said:


> Is it 350 or 375 points?  How did it get sent and passed on the same day?  Was it direct?



He put that he bought direct from Disney in the string. What might be confusing is that the contract would of never gone to ROFR, as Disney is the seller.


----------



## RX8

bgdude said:


> bgdude---$150-$62250-375-CCV@WL-Feb-0/17, 350/18, 350/19, 350/20-Direct Disney- sent 8/31, passed 8/31



I’m confused by your numbers with this direct purchase. Direct price is $182 PP and based on your listed $150 purchase price your incentive would have had to be $12,000.  Is that correct?

Edited - also notice you say 375 points but available points are 350.


----------



## Jerry5788

bgdude said:


> bgdude---$150-$62250-375-CCV@WL-Feb-0/17, 350/18, 350/19, 350/20-Direct Disney- sent 8/31, passed 8/31



You should look changing UY if it doesn’t matter if you take a oct-dec you will get 2017pts for free


----------



## Jerry5788

bgdude said:


> Needed February for our vacation habits, why we initially bought direct rather than being subjected to the Resale game of hurry up and wait.



Yeah was just a suggestion - I need to book flights so never have to cancel.

Just trying be helpful lol


----------



## RX8

bgdude said:


> Some of you members should just stick to vacations which is what I planned on doing and puchased points.





bgdude said:


> Sorry for your confusion



You posted both 375 and 350 points so not sure which it was. With 350 points x $150 being $52000 you have $10k in closing costs if your $62k total is correct. All I am doing is trying to understand the current direct incentives but your numbers are making it difficult. So yeah, it was confusing for me but not nearly as confusing as your snarky responses. Sorry for asking you a question. Good day.


----------



## CatNipRules

bgdude said:


> Some of you members should just stick to vacations which is what I planned on doing and puchased points.


I think you're in the wrong thread. This is a thread for those that have purchased via resale and are going through the ROFR. No need for snarky comments.


----------



## CatNipRules

RX8 said:


> You posted both 375 and 350 points so not sure which it was. With 350 points x $150 being $52000 you have $10k in closing costs if your $62k total is correct. All I am doing is trying to understand the current direct incentives but your numbers are making it difficult. So yeah, it was confusing for me but not nearly as confusing as your snarky responses. Sorry for asking you a question. Good day.


Glad to see that I wasn't the only one that thought the responses were very snarky and kind of uncalled for.


----------



## Jerry5788

Lol his profile says

“CCV purchase today 175 points February U/Y“

That’s not confusing at all with 350 vs 375


----------



## The Jackal

Networth said:


> He put that he bought direct from Disney in the string. What might be confusing is that the contract would of never gone to ROFR, as Disney is the seller.


I missed the direct part.


----------



## SherylLC

The Jackal said:


> I missed the direct part.


Anyone want to tell him he is posting in the wrong thread?


----------



## Jerry5788

SherylLC said:


> Anyone want to tell him he is posting in the wrong thread?



You mean the wrong forum/website?


----------



## CatNipRules

SherylLC said:


> Anyone want to tell him he is posting in the wrong thread?


I already did. I don't think he cares. He just wants to be snarky and blatantly rude.


----------



## osera1

To keep on thread topic  , here are 2 contracts from that I had passed a couple of weeks ago:

osera1---$133-$34035-250-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 7/24/18 passed 8/14/18

osera1---$132-$38266-270-BLT-Feb-0/17, 27/18, 540/19, 270/20- sent 7/25/18, passed 8/14/18

Just a couple things about the CCV direct points, I also have recently purchased direct CCV points.  The pricing sheet from Disney I received mid July shows the $182pp price, with (selected examples) developer credits of $1000 for 150 points (175.33pp), $6000 for 350 points (164.85pp), $8750 for 500 points (164.50), $19000 for 1000 points (163pp).


----------



## motherof5

Carlymouse said:


> Boo! I guess they want to keep us guessing!


So sorry.  Thought they were finally done buying all the AKL.


----------



## motherof5

silva086 said:


> WHEW passed!!!! 19 day turnaround, not too shabby
> 
> silva086---$97-$17158-160-SSR-Jun-0/17, 183/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/2, passed 8/21
> 
> extra 23 points in 2018 which is nice
> we went through dvsales.com. Lori and Mark have been incredible to work with
> 
> does anyone have a summary of what happens next? what does the timeline look like from here? when will I be able to book my first trip?


You can book your first trip when it's closed and the title is yours. Sometimes after passing is another waiting game for the title before you can book.  Mine took about 1 month.  Good Luck and Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Congratulations


JulianneR said:


> SmokeyMouse---$123-$33107-250-BWV-Aug-0/17, 406/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 8/1, passed 8/21
> 
> Yay! Brand new dvc member!!


----------



## motherof5

OriginalTalula said:


> OriginalTalula---$110-$28185-250-AKV-Oct-0/18, 250/19, 250/20 - sent 8/21
> 
> After our heartbreak earlier this week, let's try this again!  Same price per point, a few more points... let's see if getting away from the Dec UY helps us!


Any word yet?


----------



## motherof5

Aussie84 said:


> Aussie84---$104-$17284-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 41/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/1
> 
> First attempt at resale DVC. We are going crazy waiting! Hope we pass soon ?


any word?


----------



## motherof5

Preacherroe said:


> So here's an update.  I got closing docs from title and escrow company today. 9 days after passing ROFR.  Very happy!!!


Wow that is quick


----------



## motherof5

JV63 said:


> Epcot is our fav as well along with Hollywood Studios which we still call MGM  Love that resort area as we get 2 parks so close. Not to mention Cape May Cafe character breakfast and Beaches & Cream. Plus one of the best pools IMO.


Just got back from Disney and was saying how I finally stopped calling it MGM. My kids asked me where that was


----------



## motherof5

Kaufeegurl said:


> time to move on to another broker - we have made many offers with MF and closing costs in play. just received a ROFR on one where the buyer pays 2018 MF. and i could be wrong but i thought a broker had a legal obligation to present all offers to their client unless there was an offer on the table at asking.


This happened to me back in Feb with a broker, I moved on to another and got a great deal.  The first broker made me feel bad for making offers they felt were too low.


----------



## motherof5

Mumof4mice said:


> Hi hichicha! I bought a PVB contract from the broker back in April. It passed ROFR but fell through due to the seller. The broker offered to rebate me the commission they charge sellers plus $500 on a replacement.


Now that is a good broker.  Wow!


----------



## NJDizfreak417

Njdizfreak417---$125-$6675-50-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 50/19- sent 8/31


----------



## motherof5

NJDizfreak417 said:


> Njdizfreak417---$125-$6675-50-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 50/19- sent 8/31


Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## Rick195275

Rick195275---$134.5-$22714-160-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 247/19, 160/20- sent 8/7, passed 9/2
Received my closing docs today... anyone else have a similar experience. File was sent to rofr 8/7, asked for an update around the 19 day mark, broker got back to me around day 22 stating we were still waiting on rofr. Then today day 26 at 9am the Sunday of Labor Day weekend I receive my closing docs without ever receiving word on rofr first? First time buyer and maybe just over thinking things but just seemed off to me?


----------



## Preds

Preds said:


> Preds---$121-$19717-150-BWV-Aug-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/9


Sorry, was out of the country when we passed for BWV.  Only took 14 days this time around.

Preds---$121-$19717-150-BWV-Aug-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/9, passed 8/23


----------



## DisneyNut77

DisneyNut77---$145-$16485-110-CCV@WL-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 208/19, 30/20- sent 8/13

First time posting but have been reading these threads for a long time. Everyone here has been very helpful. We bought our first contract in May 2017 at BR@WL.


----------



## DisneyNut77

DisneyNut77---$155-$25510-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 16/19, 160/20-Delayed Closing- sent 8/20


----------



## DisneyNut77

Congratulations! That is fabulous! Great news to get after coming home.



Preds said:


> Sorry, was out of the country when we passed for BWV.  Only took 14 days this time around.
> 
> Preds---$121-$19717-150-BWV-Aug-0/17, 150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/9, passed 8/23


----------



## DisneyNut77

Rick195275 said:


> Rick195275---$134.5-$22714-160-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 247/19, 160/20- sent 8/7, passed 9/2
> Received my closing docs today... anyone else have a similar experience. File was sent to rofr 8/7, asked for an update around the 19 day mark, broker got back to me around day 22 stating we were still waiting on rofr. Then today day 26 at 9am the Sunday of Labor Day weekend I receive my closing docs without ever receiving word on rofr first? First time buyer and maybe just over thinking things but just seemed off to me?



Congratulations! It's odd you didn't hear when you passed rofr but it's still great news!


----------



## DisneyNut77

NJDizfreak417 said:


> Njdizfreak417---$125-$6675-50-AKV-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 50/19- sent 8/31



Good Luck!


----------



## DisneyNut77

CMouser said:


> Cmouser---$92-$14574-150-OKW-Apr-0/17, 15/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/3. Taken 8/31



I'm so sorry! Good luck on the next one!


----------



## DisneyNut77

osera1 said:


> To keep on thread topic  , here are 2 contracts from that I had passed a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> osera1---$133-$34035-250-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 7/24/18 passed 8/14/18
> 
> osera1---$132-$38266-270-BLT-Feb-0/17, 27/18, 540/19, 270/20- sent 7/25/18, passed 8/14/18
> 
> Just a couple things about the CCV direct points, I also have recently purchased direct CCV points.  The pricing sheet from Disney I received mid July shows the $182pp price, with (selected examples) developer credits of $1000 for 150 points (175.33pp), $6000 for 350 points (164.85pp), $8750 for 500 points (164.50), $19000 for 1000 points (163pp).



Congratulations! Those are great contracts!


----------



## ScubaCat

DisneyNut77 said:


> DisneyNut77---$155-$25510-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 16/19, 160/20-Delayed Closing- sent 8/20


Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing your contract!


----------



## SMITHJOHN57

smithjohn57---$105-$25000-220-AKV-Feb-0/17, 200/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 8/3, taken 8/31

Unfortunately 1st attempt at AKV contract got taken.


----------



## DisneyNut77

ScubaCat said:


> Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing your contract!



Thank you so much ScubaCat! I've really enjoyed reading these threads, they have been extremely helpful!


----------



## DisneyNut77

SMITHJOHN57 said:


> smithjohn57---$105-$25000-220-AKV-Feb-0/17, 200/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 8/3, taken 8/31
> 
> Unfortunately 1st attempt at AKV contract got taken.



Wow! I'm so sorry SMITHJOHN57! Good luck on the next one!


----------



## Wakey

SMITHJOHN57 said:


> smithjohn57---$105-$25000-220-AKV-Feb-0/17, 200/18, 220/19, 220/20- sent 8/3, taken 8/31
> 
> Unfortunately 1st attempt at AKV contract got taken.



Surprised that was taken.


----------



## Preacherroe

Rick195275 said:


> Rick195275---$134.5-$22714-160-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 247/19, 160/20- sent 8/7, passed 9/2
> Received my closing docs today... anyone else have a similar experience. File was sent to rofr 8/7, asked for an update around the 19 day mark, broker got back to me around day 22 stating we were still waiting on rofr. Then today day 26 at 9am the Sunday of Labor Day weekend I receive my closing docs without ever receiving word on rofr first? First time buyer and maybe just over thinking things but just seemed off to me?


I would email the broker and ask why you never heard about passing ROFR??  He dropped the ball on that, IMO.  My broker emailed me immediately upon passing ROFR because he wanted to celebrate with me his success in getting me through ROFR.  He also copied the title and escrow company to let me know the countdown to estoppel had begun.


----------



## Gryhndmom

osera1 said:


> To keep on thread topic  , here are 2 contracts from that I had passed a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> osera1---$133-$34035-250-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 7/24/18 passed 8/14/18
> 
> osera1---$132-$38266-270-BLT-Feb-0/17, 27/18, 540/19, 270/20- sent 7/25/18, passed 8/14/18
> 
> Just a couple things about the CCV direct points, I also have recently purchased direct CCV points.  The pricing sheet from Disney I received mid July shows the $182pp price, with (selected examples) developer credits of $1000 for 150 points (175.33pp), $6000 for 350 points (164.85pp), $8750 for 500 points (164.50), $19000 for 1000 points (163pp).



Yeah another BLT owner!


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## OriginalTalula

motherof5 said:


> Any word yet?



Haven't heard back yet - when we lost the first contract they took forever... I hope that's not happening again!!  I have a vacation to plan!


----------



## CmdrThor

Preacherroe said:


> I would email the broker and ask why you never heard about passing ROFR??  He dropped the ball on that, IMO.  My broker emailed me immediately upon passing ROFR because he wanted to celebrate with me his success in getting me through ROFR.  He also copied the title and escrow company to let me know the countdown to estoppel had begun.



I figure the brokers are working for the seller, not the buyer.  Once the seller accepts my offer, I figure both the broker and the seller don't care about me at all as if Disney takes the contract they still get paid.  In fact, the broker probably hopes the contract gets taken so I am still in the market for another contract.  Therefore I have very little expectations of the broker.


----------



## LaneOT

I submitted 8/13. Still no word. Was hoping to get the ball rolling before school starts... Oh well.


----------



## CatNipRules

CmdrThor said:


> I figure the brokers are working for the seller, not the buyer.  Once the seller accepts my offer, I figure both the broker and the seller don't care about me at all as if Disney takes the contract they still get paid.  In fact, the broker probably hopes the contract gets taken so I am still in the market for another contract.  Therefore I have very little expectations of the broker.


I really don't think that's true at all. At least not with my broker. She was with me every step of the way. I felt that the title company didn't care, but the broker was definitely working for me. I know it can seem that way.


----------



## Carlymouse

CatNipRules said:


> I really don't think that's true at all. At least not with my broker. She was with me every step of the way. I felt that the title company didn't care, but the broker was definitely working for me. I know it can seem that way.


I agree- I mean, I definitely get the idea that the seller is the first customer, but if, as a buyer, I were unhappy with a broker's service, I would be less likely to go through them or recommend them- there are lots of other brokers to choose from! But, at least Rick was getting good news! I wish we had our closing documents already! (sigh)


----------



## Bing Showei

Carlymouse said:


> I agree- I mean, I definitely get the idea that the seller is the first customer, but if, as a buyer, I were unhappy with a broker's service, I would be less likely to go through them or recommend them- there are lots of other brokers to choose from! But, at least Rick was getting good news! I wish we had our closing documents already! (sigh)


Few brokers have exclusivity clauses, so they hurt when sellers decide to sell with another broker or walk away.

On the other hand, buyers are a cheap commodity in this sellers' market and most buyers will go after the cheapest contracts. Brokers know this and don't lose sleep over having a buyer walk away; another buyer comes along pretty quickly.


----------



## scottalex

scottalex---$161-$16100-100-PVB-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20-seller pays closing- sent 8/14, passed 9/4

on to estoppel


----------



## LaneOT

scottalex said:


> scottalex---$161-$16100-100-PVB-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20-seller pays closing- sent 8/14, passed 9/4
> 
> on to estoppel



Congrats!


----------



## JGINPL

JGINPL---$103-$10795-100-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/15, passed 9/4


Very excited starting to plan an extended trip for my daughter's golden birthday!


----------



## larry47591

larry47591---$114-$12369-100-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 170/19, 100/20- sent 8/13, passed 9/4

Our info changed abit from when we submitted because we had the sellers bank the 2018 points for us.  First contract so we are very excited.


----------



## Shadyluv

LaneOT said:


> I submitted 8/13. Still no word. Was hoping to get the ball rolling before school starts... Oh well.



Same here..submitted 8/13...still waiting


----------



## LaneOT

LaneOT---$100-$10747-100-SSR-Aug-0/17, 43/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/13, passed 9/4

 finally! Now onto closing


----------



## DDuck4Life

Such a long wait, just to have it ripped away.  So much time wasted now back to the grind of looking.

DDuck4Life---$102-$22048-200-AKV-Dec-46/17, 164/18, 200/19- sent 7/16, taken 9/4


----------



## RX8

DDuck4Life said:


> Such a long wait, just to have it ripped away.  So much time wasted now back to the grind of looking.
> 
> DDuck4Life---$102-$22048-200-AKV-Dec-46/17, 164/18, 200/19- sent 7/16, taken 9/4



So sorry to hear. Almost two months for ROFR?  Was this a delayed closing?


----------



## DaveNan

DDuck4Life said:


> Such a long wait, just to have it ripped away.  So much time wasted now back to the grind of looking.
> 
> DDuck4Life---$102-$22048-200-AKV-Dec-46/17, 164/18, 200/19- sent 7/16, taken 9/4


Sorry to hear.  Good luck


----------



## Shadyluv

LaneOT said:


> LaneOT---$100-$10747-100-SSR-Aug-0/17, 43/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/13, passed 9/4
> 
> finally! Now onto closing



Woohoo!!  Congrats!!!  Maybe I’ll hear tomorrow!


----------



## Shadyluv

DDuck4Life said:


> Such a long wait, just to have it ripped away.  So much time wasted now back to the grind of looking.
> 
> DDuck4Life---$102-$22048-200-AKV-Dec-46/17, 164/18, 200/19- sent 7/16, taken 9/4



Oh wow...that stinks!  Better luck with the next one!


----------



## DDuck4Life

RX8 said:


> So sorry to hear. Almost two months for ROFR?  Was this a delayed closing?



That was due to some issues with the seller causing extra delays


----------



## motherof5

OriginalTalula said:


> Haven't heard back yet - when we lost the first contract they took forever... I hope that's not happening again!!  I have a vacation to plan!


Sending pixie dust your way.  I have only positive thoughts.  Good luck


----------



## motherof5

RX8 said:


> So sorry to hear. Almost two months for ROFR?  Was this a delayed closing?


Almost 2 months.  So sorry.


----------



## DisneyNut77

DisneyNut77---$145-$16485-110-CCV@WL-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 208/19, 30/20- sent 8/13, passed 9/4


----------



## DisneyNut77

scottalex said:


> scottalex---$161-$16100-100-PVB-Apr-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20-seller pays closing- sent 8/14, passed 9/4
> 
> on to estoppel



Congratulations! Great news!


----------



## DisneyNut77

JGINPL said:


> JGINPL---$103-$10795-100-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/15, passed 9/4
> 
> 
> Very excited starting to plan an extended trip for my daughter's golden birthday!



Congratulations jginpl! Planning your daughter's golden birthday will be a lot of fun now that you passed!


----------



## DisneyNut77

larry47591 said:


> larry47591---$114-$12369-100-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 170/19, 100/20- sent 8/13, passed 9/4
> 
> Our info changed abit from when we submitted because we had the sellers bank the 2018 points for us.  First contract so we are very excited.



Congratulations! It's great that the sellers banked the 2018 points for you.


----------



## DisneyNut77

LaneOT said:


> LaneOT---$100-$10747-100-SSR-Aug-0/17, 43/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/13, passed 9/4
> 
> finally! Now onto closing



Congratulations! Hopefully closing will go much quicker for all of us who passed today!


----------



## DisneyNut77

DDuck4Life said:


> Such a long wait, just to have it ripped away.  So much time wasted now back to the grind of looking.
> 
> DDuck4Life---$102-$22048-200-AKV-Dec-46/17, 164/18, 200/19- sent 7/16, taken 9/4



I'm so sorry you had to wait so long for the horrible news. I'm sure the next one will be an even better one.


----------



## Shadyluv

WE GOT IT!!!!  Woohoo!!  Now just need to close so I can book my next vacation!

Shadyluv---$125-$19408-150-BWV-Sep-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/13, passed 9/4


----------



## DisneyKLN

Trying for the final resort on our wish list.  Happy with the price we negotiated, but worried this one might be taken.

DisneyKLN---$95-$25323-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 117/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 9/4


----------



## Beesknees6

Beesknees6---$150-$26250-170-VGF-Feb-0/17, 268/18, 170/19, 170/20-Seller pays MF ‘18- sent 8/11, passed 9/4


----------



## Beesknees6

Shadyluv said:


> WE GOT IT!!!!  Woohoo!!  Now just need to close so I can book my next vacation!
> 
> Shadyluv---$125-$19408-150-BWV-Sep-150/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/13, passed 9/4


Congrats!  We just passed today too.  Surprised I got an email around 8pm tonight!


----------



## Shadyluv

Beesknees6 said:


> Beesknees6---$150-$26250-170-VGF-Feb-0/17, 268/18, 170/19, 170/20-Seller pays MF ‘18- sent 8/11, passed 9/4



Congrats to you!!  I got my email at 6:30 central time tonight!  I figured we missed out on today’s passes and were going to have keep waiting.


----------



## Bullitt

bgdude---$96-$15025-150-SSR-Feb-9/17, 268/18, 159/19- sent 8/8, taken 9/4


----------



## Mumof4mice

Beesknees6 said:


> Beesknees6---$150-$26250-170-VGF-Feb-0/17, 268/18, 170/19, 170/20-Seller pays MF ‘18- sent 8/11, passed 9/4



Congratulations, great contract Beesknees! Was this from Fidelity?


----------



## LaneOT

Bullitt said:


> bgdude---$96-$15025-150-SSR-Feb-9/17, 268/18, 159/19- sent 8/8, taken 9/4


Sorry @Bullitt! Seems they're taking any offers for ssr less than $98.


----------



## scottalex

LaneOT said:


> LaneOT---$100-$10747-100-SSR-Aug-0/17, 43/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 8/13, passed 9/4



Woot! Congrats!


----------



## rundisney79

rundisney79---$114-$33960-290-BWV-Sep-0/17, 290/18, 290/19, 290/20-Seller Pays MF 18- sent 8/15, passed 9/5


----------



## Di$neyCPA

Di$neyCPA said:


> Di$neyCPA---$139-$21600-150-PVB-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/8
> 
> Still waiting. Hoping for a good answer soon- planning for trip in June and should have enough time to complete before 7 month window opens.


Update- passed ROFR 9/4. Hoping for a quick settlement and on to vacation planning!


----------



## CmdrThor

CmdrThor---$110-$25169-210-AKV-Feb-0/17, 210/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 8/17, passed 9/5


----------



## MandJ

MandJ---$115-$20280-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/28


----------



## Carlymouse

Finally got our closing docs!  Home stretch now!


----------



## gamomof2

DisneyKLN said:


> Trying for the final resort on our wish list.  Happy with the price we negotiated, but worried this one might be taken.
> 
> DisneyKLN---$95-$25323-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 117/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 9/4



$95 was our price point on the last two SSR we tried for. 200 pts each time.  Each taken after about 21 days.  Good luck.


----------



## DDuck4Life

Well that didn't take long, back at it and had an offer accepted.  Still going after an AKV contract. Hopefully the 3rd time's the charm. Will post the details once the contract is submitted.


----------



## DisneyNut77

DisneyNut77---$155-$25510-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 16/19, 160/20-Delayed Closing- sent 8/20, passed 9/5

We are so excited we passed!


----------



## RX8

DisneyNut77 said:


> DisneyNut77---$155-$25510-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 16/19, 160/20-Delayed Closing- sent 8/20, passed 9/5
> 
> We are so excited we passed!



I'm happy for you!!!...because mine is essentially the same as yours right down to getting the waiver today! I will be posting the numbers shortly.

I had read on another site that VGC started putting people on a VGC waitlist again.  Based on that I thought they would snap this up but I was wrong.  I think $155 is a good price for VGC based on what I have seen out there recently.   For those with experience did DisneyNut and I get a good deal?


----------



## RX8

RX8---$155-$25780-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 13/18, 10/19, 160/20-Seller credit '19 MF- sent 8/15, passed 9/5

Seller paying 2018 MF and providing a credit for the used 2019 points.

Was starting to worry but it passed.  This is my first DVC.  Had purchased CCV direct but realized that California is my preference and knowing that reserving at the 7 month mark was going to be difficult I rescinded and purchased VGC.  I rescinded CCV on July 7th and found this VGC at Fidelity a little more than a month later.


----------



## Wakey

LaneOT said:


> Sorry @Bullitt! Seems they're taking any offers for ssr less than $98.


Cheap for a loaded.


----------



## OriginalTalula

CmdrThor said:


> CmdrThor---$110-$25169-210-AKV-Feb-0/17, 210/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 8/17, passed 9/5


Congrats!  This gives me hope for ours!  ($110-$28185-250-AKV-Oct)  Submitted 8/21...


----------



## Bbguy5

Kinda figured this would happen:

Bbguy5---$85-$10900-120-OKW-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 8/15, taken 9/6


----------



## motherof5

DisneyNut77 said:


> Congratulations jginpl! Planning your daughter's golden birthday will be a lot of fun now that you passed!


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Bbguy5 said:


> Kinda figured this would happen:
> 
> Bbguy5---$85-$10900-120-OKW-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 120/19, 120/20- sent 8/15, taken 9/6


So sorry.  That doesn't seem like a low ball for no points for 2018.


----------



## motherof5

OriginalTalula said:


> Congrats!  This gives me hope for ours!  ($110-$28185-250-AKV-Oct)  Submitted 8/21...


Welcome home!  This is one of my home resorts.


----------



## motherof5

Bullitt said:


> bgdude---$96-$15025-150-SSR-Feb-9/17, 268/18, 159/19- sent 8/8, taken 9/4


It's amazing how ROFR works.  Sometimes these pass while others are taken, and they mad you wait almost the full month.


----------



## motherof5

Shadyluv said:


> Congrats to you!!  I got my email at 6:30 central time tonight!  I figured we missed out on today’s passes and were going to have keep waiting.


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

DisneyKLN said:


> Trying for the final resort on our wish list.  Happy with the price we negotiated, but worried this one might be taken.
> 
> DisneyKLN---$95-$25323-250-SSR-Apr-0/17, 117/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 9/4


Good luck.  Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## motherof5

DisneyNut77 said:


> I'm so sorry you had to wait so long for the horrible news. I'm sure the next one will be an even better one.


Did the agent say why it took so long?


----------



## motherof5

DisneyNut77 said:


> Congratulations! Hopefully closing will go much quicker for all of us who passed today!


Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

rundisney79 said:


> rundisney79---$114-$33960-290-BWV-Sep-0/17, 290/18, 290/19, 290/20-Seller Pays MF 18- sent 8/15, passed 9/5


Congratulations.  Good deal!


----------



## motherof5

RX8 said:


> RX8---$155-$25780-160-VGC-Jun-0/17, 13/18, 10/19, 160/20-Seller credit '19 MF- sent 8/15, passed 9/5
> 
> Seller paying 2018 MF and providing a credit for the used 2019 points.
> 
> Was starting to worry but it passed.  This is my first DVC.  Had purchased CCV direct but realized that California is my preference and knowing that reserving at the 7 month mark was going to be difficult I rescinded and purchased VGC.  I rescinded CCV on July 7th and found this VGC at Fidelity a little more than a month later.


Never thought to negotiate for used points.  Great deal especially with the credit for 2019 points.  These boards teach me so much!


----------



## motherof5

RX8 said:


> I'm happy for you!!!...because mine is essentially the same as yours right down to getting the waiver today! I will be posting the numbers shortly.
> 
> I had read on another site that VGC started putting people on a VGC waitlist again.  Based on that I thought they would snap this up but I was wrong.  I think $155 is a good price for VGC based on what I have seen out there recently.   For those with experience did DisneyNut and I get a good deal?


Congratulations, and a quick sale to boost.  Enjoy booking your first stay.


----------



## motherof5

MandJ said:


> MandJ---$115-$20280-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/28


Good luck.  I have a good feeling for this.


----------



## Bullitt

Deleted


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## KCdisneyfan

KCdisneyfan---$192-$11383-55-VGF-Jun-0/17, 55/18, 55/19, 55/20- sent 9/5

Hoping for a quick approval!!


----------



## motherof5

KCdisneyfan said:


> KCdisneyfan---$192-$11383-55-VGF-Jun-0/17, 55/18, 55/19, 55/20- sent 9/5
> 
> Hoping for a quick approval!!


Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## motherof5

bgdude said:


> Bgdude---$189-$10232-50-VGF-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 100/19, 50/20- sent 9/7


Good luck


----------



## CMouser

Round2
Cmouser---$96-$14880-150-OKW-Apr-0/17, 70/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 9/9


----------



## motherof5

bgdude said:


> Got a buyer either way, great for the seller


Yes it's always good for the seller but I always cheer for the buyer   Why not have more people enjoy Disney as DVC members


----------



## bgdude




----------



## DDuck4Life

Here's hoping 3rd times the charm. A little more $/point than I wanted but I do like the June UY

DDuck4Life---$106-$21815-200-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 200/19- sent 9/10


----------



## Preds

Preds---$116-$13270-110-AKV-Aug-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 9/10

Bought another AKV contract over the weekend.  Went for ROFR today.  We'll see if this get taken as it's right on the borderline when you account for the seller paying 18 dues on a fully loaded contract.  Accounting for the free dues on 18 points, this contract is essentially $6.76 per point less, or $109.24 per point.  Really curious to see if we get it or not, but won't be upset if it's taken.


----------



## motherof5

DDuck4Life said:


> Here's hoping 3rd times the charm. A little more $/point than I wanted but I do like the June UY
> 
> DDuck4Life---$106-$21815-200-AKV-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 200/19- sent 9/10


Sending pixie dust your way


----------



## motherof5

Preds said:


> Preds---$116-$13270-110-AKV-Aug-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 9/10
> 
> Bought another AKV contract over the weekend.  Went for ROFR today.  We'll see if this get taken as it's right on the borderline when you account for the seller paying 18 dues on a fully loaded contract.  Accounting for the free dues on 18 points, this contract is essentially $6.76 per point less, or $109.24 per point.  Really curious to see if we get it or not, but won't be upset if it's taken.


I love when I see someone do the math the same way I do and keep my fingers crossed that I outsmarted the mouse


----------



## BreezysMom

Breezysmom---$145-$22350-150-PVB-Apr-0/17, 155/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/25

Waiting very impatiently....I feel lost not having a trip to plan


----------



## disneybass

Disneybass---$95-$9500-100 OKW-June-100/18-100/19-100/20 Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 9/10

Don't know if this will fly or not, but here we go


----------



## ScubaCat

disneybass said:


> Disneybass---$95-$9500-100 OKW-June-100/18-100/19-100/20 Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 9/10
> 
> Don't know if this will fly or not, but here we go



That's a really good deal! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wakey

Trying to drive up OKW, SSR and AKV badly still, probably so Riviera doesn't look so outrageously priced.


----------



## bgdude

bgdude---$169-$16463-90-VGF-Feb-83/17, 90/18, 90/19- sent 9/10


----------



## Preds

motherof5 said:


> I love when I see someone do the math the same way I do and keep my fingers crossed that I outsmarted the mouse


LOL yep.  Worked for me in March of 17 on our first AKV contract.  Paid $85 a point but had seller pay the 17 dues even though the contract was fully loaded, bringing my net cost for that contract to about $78.50 per point on a 160 point contract.  So wish I would have bought more back then when prices were down!


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Addonitis is real, folks! Just agreed to terms today; so, I'm not sure when it will officially be sent to Disney for ROFR, but here is our information!
Making Moore Memories---$140-$14525-100-BWV-Oct-0/17, 168/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays '18 fees- sent 9/11


----------



## James Ward

Addonitis has struck again!

James Ward---$112-$6035-50-BRV@WL-Feb-0/17, 50/18, 50/19, 50/20- sent 9/7


----------



## motherof5

disneybass said:


> Disneybass---$95-$9500-100 OKW-June-100/18-100/19-100/20 Seller pays 2018 MF- sent 9/10
> 
> Don't know if this will fly or not, but here we go


If it does this is a great deal.  Good luck


----------



## motherof5

Making Moore Memories said:


> Addonitis is real, folks! Just agreed to terms today; so, I'm not sure when it will officially be sent to Disney for ROFR, but here is our information!
> Making Moore Memories---$140-$14525-100-BWV-Oct-0/17, 168/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 9/11


Good luck


----------



## motherof5

Preds said:


> LOL yep.  Worked for me in March of 17 on our first AKV contract.  Paid $85 a point but had seller pay the 17 dues even though the contract was fully loaded, bringing my net cost for that contract to about $78.50 per point on a 160 point contract.  So wish I would have bought more back then when prices were down!


I agree.  I did it in Feb my AKL points ended up costing $86pp and my OKW was $72.  Can't get that now!


----------



## motherof5

Wakey said:


> Trying to drive up OKW, SSR and AKV badly still, probably so Riviera doesn't look so outrageously priced.


Eventually it will have to come down or at least stop going up when it gets close to the end of the life span.


----------



## motherof5

BreezysMom said:


> Breezysmom---$145-$22350-150-PVB-Apr-0/17, 155/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/25
> 
> Waiting very impatiently....I feel lost not having a trip to plan


I know what u mean.  Currently planning two and not looking forward to when the second is done and have nothing to look forward to in a while.  Past few Disney vacations I left planning another trip and wasn't so depressed leaving


----------



## JackArchie

JackArchie---$88--$14040-160-AUL-June-246/18, 160/19, 160/20- buyer pays for 18 MF's and fidelity admin fee $195. Sent 9/11

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lys_A_

Timeline question

Passed ROFR 8/13 and received our closing documents 8/28. They sent email today to tell me they received my closing documents and the sellers as well. Tomorrow I will make my wire transfer. After this... how many days I have to wait before I receive my membership information? Thanks


----------



## ScubaCat

JackArchie said:


> JackArchie---$88--$14040-160-AUL-June-246/18, 160/19, 160/20- buyer pays for 18 MF's and fidelity admin fee $195. Sent 9/11
> 
> Fingers crossed.



Could you click the link in post #1 to reformat and recalculate that for the list? 

Great success!


----------



## ScubaCat

Lys_A_ said:


> Timeline question
> 
> Passed ROFR 8/13 and received our closing documents 8/28. They sent email today to tell me they received my closing documents and the sellers as well. Tomorrow I will make my wire transfer. After this... how many days I have to wait before I receive my membership information? Thanks



There's another thread ("closing time") that will provide emotional support for that part of the transaction.  it's the worst couple of weeks, I'm afraid, but you're almost done!


----------



## intertile

From what I can tell, looks like DVD has responded to submittals up to 8/15 last week.  Hopefully will see a new round of answers(hopefully passes) for submittals after 8/16 today/tomorrow.


----------



## JackArchie

JackArchie—$88–$16260-160-AUL-June-246/18, 160/19, 160/20. Sent 9/11


----------



## Jerry5788

Nice contract!



JackArchie said:


> JackArchie—$88–$16260-160-AUL-June-246/18, 160/19, 160/20. Sent 9/11


----------



## Aussie84

Aussie84---$104-$17284-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 41/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/1 taken 8/25

Pretty discouraged but

Trying again with Dvcsales.com fingers crossed with a Uk seller.

Aussie84---$109-$19245-160-AKV-April-0/17, 220/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/30


----------



## motherof5

intertile said:


> From what I can tell, looks like DVD has responded to submittals up to 8/15 last week.  Hopefully will see a new round of answers(hopefully passes) for submittals after 8/16 today/tomorrow.


Sending pixie dust to everyone waiting.  Good luck


----------



## motherof5

JackArchie said:


> JackArchie—$88–$16260-160-AUL-June-246/18, 160/19, 160/20. Sent 9/11


Looks like a great deal.  Good luck


----------



## motherof5

Aussie84 said:


> Aussie84---$104-$17284-160-AKV-Feb-0/17, 41/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/1 taken 8/25
> 
> Pretty discouraged but
> 
> Trying again with Dvcsales.com fingers crossed with a Uk seller.
> 
> Aussie84---$109-$19245-160-AKV-April-0/17, 220/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/30


Your new contract looks better and has more points so hopefully this is the one making the wait and disappointments worth it.


----------



## Jerry5788

motherof5 said:


> Your new contract looks better and has more points so hopefully this is the one making the wait and disappointments worth it.



Was thinking the same thing


----------



## JackArchie

motherof5 said:


> Looks like a great deal.  Good luck



Fingers crossed.


----------



## KCdisneyfan

I spoke with my resale agent this morning, and she shared that the last wave of ROFR waivers she received were over a week ago, and only cleared submissions through 8/17. Another batch should hopefully arrive soon - hoping mine is part of it!


----------



## Preacherroe

Lys_A_ said:


> Timeline question
> 
> Passed ROFR 8/13 and received our closing documents 8/28. They sent email today to tell me they received my closing documents and the sellers as well. Tomorrow I will make my wire transfer. After this... how many days I have to wait before I receive my membership information? Thanks


Give your title and escrow company a day or two to close (they should keep you posted on that).  They will record the deed with the Orange County Comptroller's Office (you can actually go to that site and check by contract number, seller and buyer), and then it took about a week to get my membership number (I called the DVC Membership Services number).  They gave me the activation code the next day, and when I logged on, the points were already there.  About 10 mins later, I had my very first DVC reservation.


----------



## Beesknees6

Mumof4mice said:


> Congratulations, great contract Beesknees! Was this from Fidelity?


Yes it was


----------



## BreezysMom

Ugh! I feel like I’m waiting for my first born with this ROFR. Sent 3 weeks ago so I am assuming it could be any Day?


----------



## Carlymouse

BreezysMom said:


> Ugh! I feel like I’m waiting for my first born with this ROFR. Sent 3 weeks ago so I am assuming it could be any Day?


Yes, hopefully! Back in July I think the ROFR guys took a vacation for a week because a bunch of waited about 30 days, but I think 3 weeks is more typical for most of the year.


----------



## ScubaCat

BreezysMom said:


> Ugh! I feel like I’m waiting for my first born with this ROFR. Sent 3 weeks ago so I am assuming it could be any Day?



You can usually narrow it down to about 3-45 days. (give or take a little)


----------



## Pixie0117

Pixie0117 said:


> pixie0117---$93-$13720-140-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 149/19, 140/20- sent 8/16



Looks like my contract wasn't sent until 8/20 so I still have a few days to go...its torture!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Also- please remember that if you don't use the tool on page one or your contract has not yet officially been sent for ROFR, I can't add your contract


----------



## JackArchie

JackArchie---$88-$16260-160-AUL-June-0/17, 246/18, 160/19, 160/20- Sent 9/11


----------



## 6bowmans

Sorry this is a little late...

6bowmans---$113-$28160-230-AKV-Mar-0/17, 225/18, 230/19, 230/20- sent 7/31, passed 8/21


----------



## NewbieMom

JackArchie said:


> JackArchie---$88-$16260-160-AUL-June-0/17, 246/18, 160/19, 160/20- Sent 9/11



Nice contract! Good luck!


----------



## Making Moore Memories

Officially sent to ROFR today!
Making Moore Memories---$140-$14525-100-BWV-Oct-0/17, 168/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays '18 fees- sent 9/17


----------



## OriginalTalula

OriginalTalula---$110-$28185-250-AKV-Oct-0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 8/21, passed 9/17

YAY!!!!  I guess getting away from the Dec UY was the trick!  Now to start following the closing time thread....


----------



## Jerry5788

mixmastertoy said:


> Probably no chance in hell ... from eBay
> 
> mixmastertoy---$58-$9100-150-SSR-Jun-0/17, 0/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/1
> mixmastertoy---$51.11-$9399-150-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 180/19, 180/20- sent 8/1
> mixmastertoy---$82.75-$13800-160-AKV-Dec-0/16, 160/17, 160/18, 160/19- sent 8/1



What was the end result here?


----------



## MandJ

MandJ---$115-$20280-160-AKV-Dec-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/28, passed 9/17

Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## mixmastertoy

Jerry5788 said:


> What was the end result here?


I havent received any paperwork but allegedly 2 of the three passed ... I am waiting til they are in my account to totally update here!


----------



## Bbguy5

Let's try this again.  

Bbguy5---$90-$14000-150-OKW-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 150/19- sent 9/17


----------



## Jerry5788

mixmastertoy said:


> I havent received any paperwork but allegedly 2 of the three passed ... I am waiting til they are in my account to totally update here!



Wow good for you! Any past due maintenance on it or you find out after the fact?


----------



## mixmastertoy

Jerry5788 said:


> Wow good for you! Any past due maintenance on it or you find out after the fact?


thats why Im waiting! The 13,400 is definitely done (I was sent Disneys ROFR) but I have about 45 days (I assume by the time they are in my account) to use 320 points because they didnt bank them for this year unless I can convince DVC to make a one time exception. It is still a good deal all things considered and that one is all paid up until 2019.


----------



## RX8

mixmastertoy said:


> I havent received any paperwork but allegedly 2 of the three passed ... I am waiting til they are in my account to totally update here!



Congrats!  Not to take away from your great deals but with those low prices makes me wonder if the eBay seller “fudged” some numbers prior to submitting ROFR.


----------



## gamomof2

Third time was the charm!!

Gamomof2---$95-$19670-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/17, 51/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 8/22, passed 9/17


----------



## bgdude

bgdude---$143-$30675-210-BLT-Feb-0/17, 420/18, 420/19, 210/20-Cancelled contract- sent 8/29, taken 8/31


----------



## bama314

bama314---$137-$22550-160-BLT-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/23, passed 9/17

We passed ROFR today!  Now more waiting...lol  They told us the estoppel will take 20-30 days.


----------



## Preacherroe

mixmastertoy said:


> I havent received any paperwork but allegedly 2 of the three passed ... I am waiting til they are in my account to totally update here!


How in the world is that even possible???  I'm happy for you, but whatever criteria DVC uses apparently changes drastically daily.


----------



## Deirdref1963

Deirdref1963---$130-$3767-25-OKW-Mar-0/17, 15/18, 25/19- sent 8/23, passed 9/17

Finally caved in and have a very small contract to try out DVC


----------



## NewbieMom

mixmastertoy said:


> thats why Im waiting! The 13,400 is definitely done (I was sent Disneys ROFR) but I have about 45 days (I assume by the time they are in my account) to use 320 points because they didnt bank them for this year unless I can convince DVC to make a one time exception. It is still a good deal all things considered and that one is all paid up until 2019.



Congrats! Those are awesome deals. Good luck with your points. Availability is very limited even through Jan/Feb.


----------



## DaveNan

gamomof2 said:


> Third time was the charm!!
> 
> Gamomof2---$95-$19670-200-BRV@WL-Mar-0/17, 51/18, 200/19, 200/20- sent 8/22, passed 9/17


Congrats!


----------



## intertile

intertile(seller)---$103-$23364-220-SSR-Oct-0/17, 140/18, 220/19- sent 8/27, passed 9/17

Happy for the buyers...was at least there 2nd try through ROFR.


----------



## tbfkc

tbfkc said:


> We are going for our third contract - the obsession is getting out of hand
> 
> tbfkc---$139-$18079-125-BLT-Oct-0/17, 7/18, 125/19- sent 8/22



We passed!

tbfkc---$139-$18079-125-BLT-Oct-0/17, 7/18, 125/19- sent 8/22, passed 9/17


----------



## Matty B13

Preacherroe said:


> How in the world is that even possible???  I'm happy for you, but whatever criteria DVC uses apparently changes drastically daily.



Might be that DVC doesn't want to deal with an EBay seller.


----------



## ray3127

ray3127---$132.5-$27244-200-BCV-Dec-0/17, 192/18, 200/19-seller pays MF '18- sent 8/25, passed 9/17

We are rather excited!

I previously posted a couple other contracts. The BCV one we actually passed ROFR but decided to cancel because as we thought about things more we realized we didn't want to wait until May to close and didn't want such a stripped contract. Live and learn.

We also cancelled this one, not sure how to note that:
ray3127---$137-$22535-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 0/18, 160/19- sent 8/21

Still looking for a couple other contracts, but seriously a little more patient now that we have our first one locked down... emphasis on "little".


----------



## Pixie0117

pixie0117---$93-$13720-140-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 149/19, 140/20- sent 8/20, taken 9/17  

This is slightly different than my original post because I thought it was submitted 8/16, however it didn't actually go until 8/20. 
Now back to searching for the perfect contract!


----------



## Aussie84

Aussie84---$109-$19245-160-AKV-April-0/17, 220/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/30 passed 09/18

Hurray!! Second time worked. Now hopefully quick closing so,we can book our trip for OCT 2019.


----------



## 3cuteboys

3cuteboys---$165-$17055-100-VGF-Jun-0/17, 100/18, 100/19, 100/20-Seller pays MF’18- sent 9/18

Excited to add VGF as a Home Resort!


----------



## LaneOT

So we are closing on our SSR contract and because my hubs loves AKL we snatched up a 50 pt AKL
LaneOT---$121-$6249-50-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 12/19, 50/20- sent 9/18 
Seller reimburses us for used 2019 points, so total cost is actually $5784 + $465 closing costs.  So it comes out to about $115ish / point.


----------



## BreezysMom

BreezysMom said:


> Breezysmom---$145-$22350-150-PVB-Apr-0/17, 155/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 8/25
> 
> Waiting very impatiently....I feel lost not having a trip to plan



Finally! We passed today apparently! I guess I get to move on to the waiting to close thread  

Most important I need to learn how all this works!!


----------



## macbookpro1987

Macbookpro1987---$90-$11800-110-AUL-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 106/18, 110/19-Corrected- sent 9/20

First time DVC buyers. My apologies.. above is the correct string. The sellers asked us to pay the maintenance fees on 106 banked 2018 points plus closing and $195 fidelity admin fee for a total of $11800 which we thought was fair..


----------



## mixmastertoy

For those of you that passed ROFR did your title company send you the actual confirmation or just tell you it passed?


----------



## Jerry5788

mixmastertoy said:


> For those of you that passed ROFR did your title company send you the actual confirmation or just tell you it passed?



I have just been told. I am sure you can ask they typically file it with the deed


----------



## DisJim

DisJim---$109-$23703-210-AKV-Mar-0/17, 2/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 8/20, passed 9/19

It took 30 days but we passed!  Now we wait to close.


----------



## Jerry5788

DisJim said:


> DisJim---$109-$23703-210-AKV-Mar-0/17, 2/18, 210/19, 210/20- sent 8/20, passed 9/19
> 
> It took 30 days but we passed!  Now we wait to close.



Congrats! This waiting game now stinks just as much haha


----------



## LaneOT

LaneOT---$121-$6249-50-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 12/19, 50/20- sent 9/18 *seller cancelled 9/20*
 We were happy to get this contract, but i think the seller had a private buyer and cancelled our sale. Oh well


----------



## motherof5

6bowmans said:


> Sorry this is a little late...
> 
> 6bowmans---$113-$28160-230-AKV-Mar-0/17, 225/18, 230/19, 230/20- sent 7/31, passed 8/21


Congratulations.  Welcome home.


----------



## motherof5

LaneOT said:


> LaneOT---$121-$6249-50-AKV-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 12/19, 50/20- sent 9/18 *seller cancelled 9/20*
> We were happy to get this contract, but i think the seller had a private buyer and cancelled our sale. Oh well


When this happens do they lose any money.  If you cancelled you would have lost your deposit.


----------



## motherof5

OriginalTalula said:


> OriginalTalula---$110-$28185-250-AKV-Oct-0/18, 250/19, 250/20- sent 8/21, passed 9/17
> 
> YAY!!!!  I guess getting away from the Dec UY was the trick!  Now to start following the closing time thread....


That's my home too! Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Aussie84 said:


> Aussie84---$109-$19245-160-AKV-April-0/17, 220/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 8/30 passed 09/18
> 
> Hurray!! Second time worked. Now hopefully quick closing so,we can book our trip for OCT 2019.


Finally AKL are passing!


----------



## LaneOT

motherof5 said:


> When this happens do they lose any money.  If you cancelled you would have lost your deposit.


They canceled within 10 days so there is no penalty


----------



## Jerry5788

motherof5 said:


> When this happens do they lose any money.  If you cancelled you would have lost your deposit.





LaneOT said:


> They canceled within 10 days so there is no penalty



Even after 10 days the seller can always back out. Sure you can take them to court...not sure if you win but cost and time will certainly not be worth it


----------



## aoconnor

aoconnor (seller)---$134-$7583-50-AKV-Dec-0/17, 55/18, 50/19- sent 9/19

I listed this and it sold full price within minutes. Should've tried for more! Oh well


----------



## Matty B13

aoconnor said:


> aoconnor (seller)---$134-$7583-50-AKV-Dec-0/17, 55/18, 50/19- sent 9/19
> 
> I listed this and it sold full price within minutes. Should've tried for more! Oh well



I paid $139/point for a fully loaded one with 2017 AKV points, so you did pretty good!


----------



## Drewferin

aoconnor said:


> aoconnor (seller)---$134-$7583-50-AKV-Dec-0/17, 55/18, 50/19- sent 9/19
> 
> I listed this and it sold full price within minutes. Should've tried for more! Oh well




I almost offered on this contract!!! Actually texted my wife about my addonitis.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Guys, PLEASE use the tool on page one! I did *some* people a solid and fixed the strings, but it takes a lot of time every week to update the thread and I would really appreciate it if everyone could help me keep up with it by reducing that time spent correcting the details


----------



## mlittig

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> Guys, PLEASE use the tool on page one! I did *some* people a solid and fixed the strings, but it takes a lot of time every week to update the thread and I would really appreciate it if everyone could help me keep up with it by reducing that time spent correcting the details



I would like to say that the tool on page 1 is extremely easy to use and does all the "work" for you  Plus I think it's fun to take your information, feed it in and see the final product offer for your new home  And it is so magical when you can update it to say "passed"


----------



## Rick195275

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> Guys, PLEASE use the tool on page one! I did *some* people a solid and fixed the strings, but it takes a lot of time every week to update the thread and I would really appreciate it if everyone could help me keep up with it by reducing that time spent correcting the details


Thank you for taking the time to do this. As a newbie to dvc this thread was super helpful and also helped keep my sanity while waiting!


----------



## DaveNan

LaneOT said:


> They canceled within 10 days so there is no penalty


Yeah,  Seems like buyers have little to no protection in all this.  Definitely a seller markets/Seller biased terms.  The seller and brokers have protection in the terms, not the buyers.


----------



## ScubaCat

DaveNan said:


> Yeah,  Seems like buyers have little to no protection in all this.  Definitely a seller markets/Seller biased terms.  The seller and brokers have protection in the terms, not the buyers.



Either party can cancel within the 10 days.


----------



## The Jackal

ScubaCat said:


> Either party can cancel within the 10 days.


Yes but if you have a delayed closing the seller can cancel the contract up until closing and if points have gone up. Re list it with a higher price with no penalty. If the seller cancels then they lose their deposit


----------



## Carlymouse

Just checking in back at this thread one last time:  We have finally made it to the finish line, points in our account!  

FYI:  It was 2 months and 4 days from offer accepted to new membership and points.  

We want to really thank everyone who participates on this thread.  The waits for ROFR and Estoppel are very tedious, and there is just so much friendship here, everyone helping each other through.


----------



## motherof5

Jerry5788 said:


> Even after 10 days the seller can always back out. Sure you can take them to court...not sure if you win but cost and time will certainly not be worth it


True.  What a disappointment for the buyer.  Hopefully a much better deal comes around.


----------



## motherof5

aoconnor said:


> aoconnor (seller)---$134-$7583-50-AKV-Dec-0/17, 55/18, 50/19- sent 9/19
> 
> I listed this and it sold full price within minutes. Should've tried for more! Oh well


I just saw someone post one for $145 not sure if it sells at that also was 50 points.  I think I would buy direct at that point.  Good deal for you though.  Congratulations


----------



## motherof5

Carlymouse said:


> Just checking in back at this thread one last time:  We have finally made it to the finish line, points in our account!
> 
> FYI:  It was 2 months and 4 days from offer accepted to new membership and points.
> 
> We want to really thank everyone who participates on this thread.  The waits for ROFR and Estoppel are very tedious, and there is just so much friendship here, everyone helping each other through.


Congratulations


----------



## Abby Hill

ScubaCat said:


> Either party can cancel within the 10 days.



When does that 10 day count start? We have an agreement as buyers on a contract, but are thinking another resort might suit us better and are thinking of canceling.


----------



## Jerry5788

Abby Hill said:


> When does that 10 day count start? We have an agreement as buyers on a contract, but are thinking another resort might suit us better and are thinking of canceling.



Believe when both parties have signed - not just you but seller as well


----------



## motherof5

Abby Hill said:


> When does that 10 day count start? We have an agreement as buyers on a contract, but are thinking another resort might suit us better and are thinking of canceling.


I never knew the buyer had 10 days thought you lost your deposit.


----------



## Jerry5788

motherof5 said:


> I never knew the buyer had 10 days thought you lost your deposit.



Only after 10 days...not sure if it’s just a Florida thing or with timeshares in general. But gives people a chance to get out probably meant for the people who sign right after a great vacation then get home and regret it.


----------



## LaneOT

It states in the contract that both buyer or seller have 10 days from the moment you sign, after the seller or buyer has agreed to purchase price, to cancel. Must be done in writing. No penalties a that point. Anything after 10 days, you forfeit the deposit.


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

Apirateslifeforme2---$110-$14323-125-AKV-Oct-0/17, 125/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 9/26


----------



## Wakey

LaneOT said:


> It states in the contract that both buyer or seller have 10 days from the moment you sign, after the seller or buyer has agreed to purchase price, to cancel. Must be done in writing. No penalties a that point. Anything after 10 days, you forfeit the deposit.



Depends on the contract.


----------



## Jerry5788

Wakey said:


> Depends on the contract.



*Right to Cancel a Timeshare in Florida*
In Florida, if you buy a timeshare, you can cancel the timeshare contract up until midnight of the 10th calendar day following:


the date you signed the contract, or
the day on which you received the last of all required documents, whichever occurs later. (Fla. Stat. Ann. § 721.10 (1).)
This right of cancellation cannot be waived.

If you want to cancel the purchase contract, you must notify the seller in writing. If you do this, the timeshare company must refund to you the total amount of payments, reduced by the value of any benefits received, within:


20 days after it receives your notice of cancellation, or
within five days after it receives the funds from your cleared check, whichever is later. (Fla. Stat. Ann. § 721.10 (3).)


----------



## Wakey

Jerry5788 said:


> *Right to Cancel a Timeshare in Florida*
> In Florida, if you buy a timeshare, you can cancel the timeshare contract up until midnight of the 10th calendar day following:
> 
> 
> the date you signed the contract, or
> the day on which you received the last of all required documents, whichever occurs later. (Fla. Stat. Ann. § 721.10 (1).)
> This right of cancellation cannot be waived.
> 
> If you want to cancel the purchase contract, you must notify the seller in writing. If you do this, the timeshare company must refund to you the total amount of payments, reduced by the value of any benefits received, within:
> 
> 
> 20 days after it receives your notice of cancellation, or
> within five days after it receives the funds from your cleared check, whichever is later. (Fla. Stat. Ann. § 721.10 (3).)



Is that buying resale as well as from a developer?


----------



## Jerry5788

Wakey said:


> Is that buying resale as well as from a developer?



I believe it covers all timeshares in Florida.


----------



## bgdude

Let’s pass some ROFR’s today!


----------



## motherof5

APiratesLifeForMe2 said:


> Apirateslifeforme2---$110-$14323-125-AKV-Oct-0/17, 125/18, 125/19, 125/20- sent 9/26


Good luck


----------



## disneyaholics

Long time lurker on the board finally decided to purchase dvc... now the long wait begins
 Disneyaholics---$108-$19085-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 9/27


----------



## disneyeveryyear

disneyaholics said:


> Long time lurker on the board finally decided to purchase dvc... now the long wait begins
> Disneyaholics---$108-$19085-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 9/27



Good Luck!  That is a nice contract with double points.  I was lucky enough to pick up one like that in May at my home resort, with my UY (SSR, June), and I have already used all those points for our trip in March with the kids at VB/CCV.


----------



## Abby Hill

I've been following this thread for months and months, so it gives me great excitement to post:

Abby Hill---$140-$30305-200-CCV@WL-Dec-0/17, 340/18, 200/19- sent 9/27


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

disneyaholics said:


> Long time lurker on the board finally decided to purchase dvc... now the long wait begins
> Disneyaholics---$108-$19085-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 9/27


 
Wow what a great buy.  Where did you find your contract?


----------



## Ykon

Ykon---$98-$15403-150-SSR-Apr- 77/18, 150/19, 150/20- sent 9/28


----------



## 4Tangled

4Tangled---$95-$24459-243-SSR-Feb-0/17, 0/18, 104/19, 243/20-Delayed close- sent 7/24, taken 8/24


----------



## 4Tangled

4Tangled---$99-$29107-270-SSR-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 270/19, 270/20-Delayed close- sent 8/24, passed 9/28


----------



## Jkramer79

Jkramer79---$97-$11625-110-SSR-Sep-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 9/25


----------



## pangyal

New thread for tomorrow and beyond located here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3708988/


----------



## Tabologist

Tabologist---$116-$11,600-100-AKV-Dec-0/18, 100/19, 100/20 - sent 9/13


----------



## NJDizfreak417

Yay! Now hopefully our addonitis will be dormant for awhile lol
Njdizfreak417---$125-$6675-50-AKV-Dec-0/16, 0/17, 0/18, 50/19- sent 8/31, passed 10/1


----------



## armsk

Any news on your two @mixmastertoy ?


----------



## ksdisfan

ksdisfan--$100-$15,600-150-SSR-Dec-150/2017, 172/2018, 150/2019-sent 10/3

Replacing the rejection after the wait for DPMP, by joining the wait for ROFR.
Unless a Disney miracle happens I don't suppose we can close fast enough to use the 2017 pts.


----------



## aoconnor

disneyaholics said:


> Long time lurker on the board finally decided to purchase dvc... now the long wait begins
> Disneyaholics---$108-$19085-160-AKV-Aug-0/17, 320/18, 160/19, 160/20- sent 9/27



Nice deal on a loaded contract! Good luck


----------



## aoconnor

aoconnor (seller)---$116-$13798-110-AKV-Mar-0/17, 0/18, 110/19, 110/20- sent 10/3

Done with my master plan after this. Sold 160 points for $122 average and bought 250 points for $100 fully loaded ($86 after renting the extra points).

Net net after selling commissions and all closing costs I ended up with 90 more points for just $52/ point!


----------



## MiniMN

MiniMN---$115-$12059-100-AKV-Sep-0/17, 35/18, 100/19, 100/20- sent 9/7, passed 10/3

Third contract for us!  So happy!!!!


----------



## Preds

We passed ROFR today for an add-on to to our existing AKV contracts, which will bring us to 300 AKV pts once closed.  Wasn't sure this would would make it as it's really $109.24 a point since it's fully loaded and seller is paying 2018 dues.

Preds---$116-$13270-110-AKV-Aug-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 9/10/2018, passed 10/3/18



Preds said:


> Preds---$116-$13270-110-AKV-Aug-0/17, 110/18, 110/19, 110/20-Seller pays MF '18- sent 9/10
> 
> Bought another AKV contract over the weekend.  Went for ROFR today.  We'll see if this get taken as it's right on the borderline when you account for the seller paying 18 dues on a fully loaded contract.  Accounting for the free dues on 18 points, this contract is essentially $6.76 per point less, or $109.24 per point.  Really curious to see if we get it or not, but won't be upset if it's taken.


----------



## bfiessinger

Bfiessinger---$138-$23638-160-BLT-Dec-0/17, 320/18, 160/19- sent 9/5, passed 10/2


----------



## Drewferin

What ever happened to those ebay purchases? I dont remember seeing anything.


----------



## ScubaCat

Please post on the new thread now. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3708988/


----------

